# The contests are OVER! Thanks very much to everyone for playing!



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 10, 2004)

edit:

OK all, it has fun been huh? 

But the contests are over.

The plan was to run 20 contests, and I have now depleted my $100 budget for padded envelopes and shipping. Wow, I still have some books left, but have given away almost $500 worth of books! 

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for playing. I wish I could have given a prize to everyone, especially those who entered so many contests, but did not happen to win. 

There is of course, no way to be sure if my contests had ANY real influence in raising awareness for the ENnie judge voting, but we have had over 400 people vote so far this year, while I believe the 2 previous years were at about 250 voters. Looks like I'll be the first alternate (6th place) for the judging. That is actually only a couple places better than my results last year, so at least I'm improving! 

Giving back to this community via these contests was gratifying. Perhaps I'll do something similar again someday. 

Thanks again,

BFG

PS -- Oh, I thought you might appreciate seeing the dice that did the deciding, and a picture of the swag too. I'll be mailing out the winnings in the next couple of days: ( see this post for the picture thumbnails: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1388840&postcount=1045   )
---------------------------------------------------


I have been holding a series of contests (at least one/day) where the winner  selects their own prize(s) from a list of over 50 different d20 products! 

One reason for these contests was to raise awareness for my bid for ENnie Judge, and the ENnie judging voting. The other reason, is that I thought it would be a pretty cool way for me to give a little something back to this great community - The best I have found on the net. 

The ENnie judge voting is being held at the linked thread below, which also contains a link to the "campaign speeches" where candidates explain why they would like to be a judge, and why they are suited to the task.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=77582 

DISCLAIMER: "By winning or playing, you are under NO obligation to vote for me as an ENnie judge"

Hopefully my contests will also raise awareness for the process in general. We need more people to be involved in voting for ENnie judge. I really only want people to vote for me if they feel I am one of the best candidates. 

CONTEST 19 Closed -- winner = Canis
CONTEST 20 - closed -- winner:  Trenton Joe

THE LIST:

1) Hero’s of High Favor: Half Orcs // BADAXE GAMES  $9.95
2) Hero’s of High Favor: Elves // BADAXE GAMES $9.95
3) Codex Arcanis campaign setting // PARADIGM CONCEPTS $24.95
4) Hostile Climes: Depths of Despair undersea sourcebook //PINNACLE  $22.95
5) Arekoz: White Robes, Black Hearts Enigma of the Arcanexus adventure// Dark Portal Games $14.95 ( small 3/8 “ tear on top front cover )
6) Armies of the Abyss // Green Ronin  $14.95
7) Living Grehawk Gazetteer // WotC $9.95
8) **** GONE *** Contest 1 winner : Trainz /LIving Greyhawk Gaz *******
9) *** GONE Allies & Adversaries *** contest 18 Poster Bard***
10) Fang & Fury : A Guidebook to Vampires // Green Ronin $16.95
11) Psionics Toolkit //Fiery Dragon -Sword & Sorcery ( WW) $11.95
12) ***** gone *** contest 4 winner ** John Crichton // UM Firearms
13) Slayers Guide to Sahuagin // Mongoose  $9.95
14) Cities of Fantasy: Stormhaven // Mongoose $14.95
15) Travellers Tales: Ships of War // Mongoose $9.95
16) The Domains of Althos: Dark and Stormy Night //Guildhouse Games $4.99
17) Carnival of Swords - city sourcebook for Arcanis //Paradigm  $15.99
18) The Bloody Sands of Sicaris -Arcanis adventure //Paradigm $9.95 (Minor scuffing/1 small corner bent)
19) Dramatis Personae: Campaign Ready NPC’s // Archangel Studios $12.95
20) *****GONE*** CONTEST 9 winner d20dwarf ***Urban Arcana ****
21) 3.0 Players Handbook HC// WotC
22) 3.0 Dungeon Masters Guide HC //WotC
23) 3.0 Monster Manual HC// WotC 
24) *** GONE -- winner contest 10 -Voadam ***Spells & Spellcraft HC***
25) Archipelagos: The War of Shadows Adventure $20.00
26) *** GONE  contest 15 winner  KB9JMQ Enemies and Allies **********
27) Hero Builders Guidebook // WotC $14.95
28) Song & Silence // WotC $19.95
29) Sword & Fist // WotC $19.95
30) Masters of the Wild // WotC $19.95
31) Defenders of the Faith // WotC $19.95
32) ******Gone *** Contest #7 winner Macbeth // Mindscapes***
33) ** Gone *** Contest # 5 winner - Dr. Anomalous //Arcana Unearthed HC**
34) Spellbound: A Codex of Ritual Magic  // Living Imagination Inc $19.95
35) **** GONE***Tournaments Fairs & Taverns- tennyson CONTEST #12**
36) Gladiator: Sands of Death // Mongoose Publishing $16.95
37) Eldest Sons: The Essential Guide to Elves // Paradigm Concepts $19.99
38) Jade Dragons & Hungry Ghosts: Monsters from the East // Green Ronin $14.95 ( TR corner bent )
39) *** GONE Arcana: Societies of Magic *** contest 18 Poster Bard****
40) *** GONE**WoT: Prophecies of the Dragon ** cont 17 Wayne Ligon**
41) ***GONE WoT RPG HC ** cont 17 winner Wayne Ligon******
42) ****GONE Occult Lore *** Contest 14 winner Jarker Wade ********
43) *GONE**Touched by the Gods HC***Contest 8 winner Durandal******
44) ***GONE Contest #4 Winner - CrusaderX // OA HC********
45) ****GONE**Contest #6  winner- trancejeremy // Rokugan HC*****
46) ***GONE **Magic of Rokugan*** winner contest 11 - Harlock***
47) Legend of the Five Rings: Creatures of Rokugan  // AEG  $24.95
48) If Thoughts Could Kill // Malhavoc Press—White Wolf SSS   $9.95
49) ***Gone**** Contest #2 winner -- Canis -- At the Edge of Dreams ***
50) *** GONE contest 15 winner KB9JMQ **Villain Design Handbook HC ****
51) Secrets of the Ancients // Eden Studios $12.95
52) **GONE Book of Eldritch Might*** Contest 16 Steel Draco***
53) The Book of Eldritch Might 2: Songs & Souls of Power // Malhavoc Press—White Wolf SSS   $12.95
54) The Book of Eldritch Might 3: The Nexus 18.95//Malhavoc Press—White Wolf SSS   
55) *****GONE***The Banewarrens adventure CONTEST 13 - NiTessine**  
56) The Book of Hallowed Might // Malhavoc Press—White Wolf SSS   $10.95
57) **GONE ENWorld Journal #'s 1, 2 & 4*** Contest 16 Steel Draco***
58) Gaming Frontiers Magazine #1 // United Playtest $19.95
59) Gaming Frontiers Magazine #2 // United Playtest $19.95
60) Gaming Frontiers Magazine #3 // United Playtest $19.95
61) Gaming Frontiers Magazine #4 // United Playtest $19.95
62) Gaming Frontiers Magazine #5 // United Playtest $19.95
--

THE FINE PRINT:

-I will ship anywhere, but at the cheapest rate possible, so if you live in Russia, be prepared for a few month wait! I will not be shipping books to any of the winners until all the contests are over, so I can do it all in one trip to the post office.

-You may enter once per contest unless otherwise noted

-Multiple winners ARE allowed ( You can win more than one contest - If you are lucky! )

-By winning or playing, you are under NO obligation to vote for me as an ENnie judge

- If Morrus thinks there are any ethical problems here, he can let me know, and I'll withdraw my bid for ENnie judge nomination. But the contests will continue either way! At least 20 of them over the next two weeks as I am available.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 10, 2004)

Sound simply enough...hmm...welllll...17!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 10, 2004)

hmm... 23


----------



## robberbaron (Feb 10, 2004)

OK, I'll bite.

30


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 10, 2004)

10.


----------



## Angcuru (Feb 10, 2004)

hmm.....14!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 10, 2004)

I say...  9


----------



## Omand (Feb 10, 2004)

Hello,

I will guess 16.

Cheers


----------



## Kris (Feb 10, 2004)

OK - I'll give it a shot 

So I'll go with...

15


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Feb 10, 2004)

Lucky Twelve! (12)

AR


----------



## Moleculo (Feb 10, 2004)

19?


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 10, 2004)

I haven't seen the right number yet...


----------



## Angcuru (Feb 10, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> I haven't seen the right number yet...



Phooey.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 10, 2004)

I'll guess 8.


----------



## Harlock (Feb 10, 2004)

Wow, bribery for an ENnies judge spot?  BFG, I thought I knew you...


----------



## Kyramus (Feb 10, 2004)

Natural 1 roll. no modifiers. hehe


----------



## cool hand luke (Feb 10, 2004)

how about 21?


----------



## Poster Bard (Feb 10, 2004)

I say "3"


----------



## Liolel (Feb 10, 2004)

Why not 7.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 10, 2004)

Harlock said:
			
		

> Wow, bribery for an ENnies judge spot?  BFG, I thought I knew you...




Ouch!

Softcore bribery only! There is a disclaimer at the bottom of the first post: 

"By winning or playing, you are under NO obligation to vote for me as an ENnie judge"

Hopefully my contests will raise awareness for the process in general. It was noted by some that judge voting was down last year. I really only want people to vote for me if they feel I am one of the five best candidates.

I'll repost this higher in the first post for clarification...


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Feb 10, 2004)

You rolled a number between 1 and 30! 

If I have to pick a single one, I'd say "8".
OTOH, that was already the answer of another poster (slow board again...), so the next number is "16".


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 10, 2004)

Can we guess twice?

24


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Feb 10, 2004)

nevermind then


----------



## Pants (Feb 10, 2004)

11.

Hot one-on-one action.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 10, 2004)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> Can we guess twice?
> 
> 24




Heh. No, sorry, but there will be more contests! Please try in the next one.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey that is your third guess! You only get one!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Feb 10, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> Hey that is your third guess! You only get one!




Why I never!

29? 

AR


----------



## BobROE (Feb 10, 2004)

I'll guess 18


----------



## Ottergame (Feb 10, 2004)

22?


----------



## francisca (Feb 10, 2004)

I guess 23
edit: already guessed.  can I change to 17?


----------



## herald (Feb 10, 2004)

I guess the # 2.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 10, 2004)

francisca said:
			
		

> I guess 23
> edit: already guessed.  can I change to 17?




17 was already guessed as well ( Ankh-Morpork Guard 
 )

try again


----------



## dsfriii (Feb 10, 2004)

29 is the right number


----------



## Stegger (Feb 10, 2004)

24 must be it!!!!!


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 10, 2004)

Hmmm 10?


----------



## Douane (Feb 10, 2004)

My guess: #5


----------



## babomb (Feb 10, 2004)

Unlucky 13!


----------



## Harker Wade (Feb 10, 2004)

I'll try 26.


----------



## francisca (Feb 10, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> 17 was already guessed as well ( Ankh-Morpork Guard
> )
> 
> try again



of course it is...duh

4


----------



## Beale Knight (Feb 10, 2004)

I'll say 5


----------



## Sir Trent (Feb 10, 2004)

I say... 20


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Feb 10, 2004)

*puts on his fake mustache and talks in a fake french accent*

twenntee-nye-nuh?


----------



## Lu Wei Fong (Feb 10, 2004)

Hello, very cool contest(s) It's very kind of you  Wish I could afford to do something like this   
Anywho, I guess I'll go with 11


----------



## jgbrowning (Feb 10, 2004)

6?

joe b.


----------



## Trainz (Feb 10, 2004)

27 ?


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 10, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> 27 ?




Yes, we have a winnah! 

Trainz,

Which book would you like?

And please email me your mailing address. 

I will be mailing all of the contest winners together when we are all finished so I can only make one trip to the post office.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 10, 2004)

OK folks, contest one is closed for now. 

Anyone have any ideas for more contests? I'm listening. 

Look for contest two soon.

Thanks,

BFG


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Feb 10, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> Anyone have any ideas for more contests? I'm listening.




An Internet Picture Scavenger Hunt!

The first person to post with the /img tags the three following things wins a prize:
- a smiling banana
- a red cat
- someone with blue hair, red eyes and big ears

AR


----------



## Trainz (Feb 10, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> Yes, we have a winnah!
> 
> Trainz,
> 
> Which book would you like?





Unbeleivable.

Thanks !

E-mail me your phone number, I'll call you with my choice and my address.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Feb 10, 2004)

aha!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 10, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> An Internet Picture Scavenger Hunt!
> 
> The first person to post with the /img tags the three following things wins a prize:
> - a smiling banana
> ...



 What if we just played Altamont Loses?


----------



## Crothian (Feb 10, 2004)

wow, nice contest BFG!!!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Feb 10, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> What if we just played Altamont Loses?




Nah, I play that game waaaaay to often for my taste 

AR


----------



## Trainz (Feb 10, 2004)

I could use some advice on which item to pick...

Is the Greyhawk Gazeteer the basic campaign setting with map ? If so, I might go with this one...


----------



## Trainz (Feb 10, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Nah, I play that game waaaaay to often for my taste
> 
> AR



J'ai gagné mon Tabarnak !

A ha !


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 10, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> I could use some advice on which item to pick...
> 
> Is the Greyhawk Gazeteer the basic campaign setting with map ? If so, I might go with this one...



If it's the *Living Greyhawk Gazetter*, go for it.  If it's the anemic watered-down *Greyhawk Gazeteer*, you're better off without it.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 10, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> If it's the *Living Greyhawk Gazetter*, go for it.  If it's the anemic watered-down *Greyhawk Gazeteer*, you're better off without it.



Looks like they might be switched on the list (at least the prices).  The Living one is the thick one ($26).  The other one is thin ($10).  But they both have maps.


----------



## Trainz (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks Nobeard !

I emailed BFG and told him that I choose the Living Greyhawk Gazeteer in this review:
http://www.enworld.org/reviews/index.php?sub=yes&where=currentprod&which=TLGG

This was fun (lucky 27 !)

Wonder if I can win some more...


----------



## Trainz (Feb 10, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> Anyone have any ideas for more contests? I'm listening.



Re-roll that d30 of yours... anything else might be subjective.

Or, you must be DMing a gaming group right ? Tell us which classes they are, the lowest level, the highest level, and we have to figure out what all their levels are. For example:

Fighter
Monk
Cleric
Rogue
Sorceror

Lowest 4
Highest 7


The answer could be something like:

Fighter 5
Monk 4
Cleric 5
Rogue 7
Sorceror 6

After, say, 12 hours, if someone didn't find it spot-on, you could declare the closest the winner...


----------



## CrusaderX (Feb 10, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> Re-roll that d30 of yours... anything else might be subjective.




Yep, random number guessing is always good.  I'm just mad I missed out on the first contest.   But congrats to Trainz for winning.    And thank you, BFG, for your generosity!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 10, 2004)

I agree, another round of number guessing from the d30 would be good.

or....

We get to guess BFG's favorite movie. He drops us clues until someone guesses it. You get to guess once for every clue given.


----------



## Trainz (Feb 10, 2004)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> I agree, another round of number guessing from the d30 would be good.
> 
> or....
> 
> We get to guess BFG's favorite movie. He drops us clues until someone guesses it. *You get to guess once for every clue given*.



ooOOOOooh... I LOVE this one. I will probably loose, 'cause I suck at things like this, but it would be FUN !


----------



## Trainz (Feb 10, 2004)

Come on BFG ! We're drooling with expectation ! 

You could be giving away single plain 6 siders, and I wouldn't be less excited !

BTW, your nick, BFG, makes me think of a certain gun in some first-person shooter (Quake ? Duke nuke'em ?)


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 11, 2004)

CONTEST TWO STARTS NOW! Get posting, and goodluck! 

See the first post of this thread for all the details you need


-BFG


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 11, 2004)

edit: different rules. oops
I'm playing a Psionic Warrior Samurai, Human Psionic Warrior 1. Name's Li Xian Gao (yes, I found out it was Chinese, no I don't care)


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 11, 2004)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> I'll take 4




You need to read the instructions again! -- 

edit: that's better! You get credit for being quick though...


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 11, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> You need to read the instructions again!



yeah, it's good now. Sorry. Just anxious, I guess.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm currently DMing a lot of games. The majority of them in my homebrew world of Can'talas, and all focussed in different parts of the world trying to avert an invasion of the surface world by the Mind Flayers.


----------



## DaveMage (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm playing a dwarf Fighter 3/Rogue 5.


----------



## Conaill (Feb 11, 2004)

Currently playing a tinker gnome Exp1/Wiz1/Rog4/Gnome Artificer 3 by the name of Prutserkenvandenommegangvanachterwegen (and that's just his _first_ name, of course), or "Pruts" for short. 

I rolled pretty crappy stats, so I decided I would take it as a roleplaying and creativity challenge. Lots of Alchemy and tinkering.


----------



## Trainz (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm DMing AND playing at the moment. I play a CHaotic Good 6th level Sorceror named Riff.

BFG, did you get my email with my choice and mailing address ?


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Feb 11, 2004)

OK, I'll bite. Seems to be my week for deciding to enter contests...

 Anyway, I don't _get_ to play, but I do DM four settings.

 In the bronze-age Celtic setting Sirbalis, the characters grew up together in an isolated valley unaware of the outside world in much detail. On the eve of their coming of age ceremony, the village was attacked by ironclad armourmed figures on horseback bearing a stylized symbol resembling a bloody eye. The town drunk surprised all of them by leaping up and casting spells, throwing off his smelly robes to reveal some form of shiny armour. They were standing in the small stonehenge-like megalith when a light flashed. They awoke in an inn, two years later, in full posession of first level character skills and knowledge, on the other side of the continent. They're making their way home and trying to figure out what heppened in the last two years. There's been some really cinematic stuff happening in the first few sessions. I'm half-tempted to put up a story hour, but past experience has shown that ENWorlders are more or less apathetic at best to me high-magic, high-fantasy, high-cimena style.

The as-yet-unnamed campaign beginning this weekend is a Mutants & Masterminds game set in Freedom City, but in a para-mystical subculture known as the Underweird. The players are minor heroes who work for the Parole Office checking up on Supervillain Parolees, and getting into unusual trouble as the least important heroes in the city (as far as the public knows).

My Aelfshire and Starburst settings, each approaching their 20th anniversaries, are detailed at http://www.frontiernet.net/~srcsmith.


----------



## physicscarp (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm currently playing a Psion 4th/ Metamind 3rd Shield Dwarf Psion named Kelm Deephammer.  It's my first time playing in the Realms for an extended period of time and I'm loving it!

Carp


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm currently playing in a Midnight campaign, and my PC is a 3rd level Ninja (L5R class) named Link Wheeler, who is a bit paranoid.


----------



## CrusaderX (Feb 11, 2004)

Paladin/3rd level named Steelheart


----------



## BobROE (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm currently DMing CotSQ for my hapless players (5 players, 11 deaths, 3 sessions).

I just finished playing in a campaign where I was a human Ranger 1/Fighter 1/Cleric 1/Auspision 3.  And I'm going to be in a midnight campaign where I'll be playing a rogue.


----------



## ConnorSB (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm DMing a game set in Urope, my homebrew loosely based on Renessance Europe, but with steamtech, magic, and communist dwarves.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Feb 11, 2004)

Running Dawnforge for my playaz.

Details available at www.pathsoflegend.org


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 11, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard, true neutral dwarf, follower of Obad-Hai, Barbarian 2 / Ranger 1 / Fighter 8


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm a player right now in a campaign of Scottish Nobles.

Seth Lochmar is a Human Bard 3(4)/Paladin 4 (7)/ Clan Initiate 4.

Clan Initiate being a homebrew prestige class that takes a base class and adds a little to it depending upon what clan you're from.  Numbers in parentheses are the classes added to by the class.


----------



## talinthas (Feb 11, 2004)

i'm currently running two dragonlance games, and playing Sy Landro, a psion nomad in my friend's Spelljammer campaign.


----------



## Wombat (Feb 11, 2004)

Current game is _By Their Deeds_, a game based around the core legend from The Book of the Righteous -- the party is waiting for the Final Fruit to ripen, but by their actions they shall determine its contents

Currently have five players -- half-sidhe Sorceror4/Fighter 1, human Cleric 5, human Fighter 5, human Ranger3/Fighter 2, and human Wizard 4/Rogue 1.


----------



## Krieg (Feb 11, 2004)

Current game = Call of Cthulhu set in medieval europe using the CoCD20 rules (with enough house rules/additions to choke a horse  ).

Running an NPC, a former Saxon Housecarl who joined the Priesthood w/the hope of finding help for his "curse" (ie second sight w/ more psychic abilities to come).


----------



## Ransom (Feb 11, 2004)

Gnash Firewalker Half-orc Cleric of Kossuth (Clr 8)


----------



## Sir Trent (Feb 11, 2004)

My current homebrew is called 'The Mark' and is based in a land cutoff from other civilized areas by a massive earthquake.


----------



## MusedFable (Feb 11, 2004)

*can't hurt to try*

I am currently running a game set in Westgate (the pirate capital of FR), but am throwing in enough stuff that you can't really tell it's an FR game beond the use I got out of the FRCS.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Feb 11, 2004)

I don't _get_ to play. I DM 4 campaigns in rotation.

Sirbalis: Bronze Age Celtic campaign centered around megaliths. All the characters grew up in an isolationist small village. On the night of their coming of age ceremony, they entered the stonehenge circle for the rites when black iron-clad riders with a bloody red eye symbol attacked, wiping out everyone. The last man standing was the useless, incoherent town drunkard, who threw off his ratty robes to reveal impossibly thin and shiny armour. He cast a spell, there was a flash of light, and they awoke two years later, fully trained with no memory of how or why they know what they know. So far, thy've managed to find out where they are... On the opposite coast of the continent. 

As-Yet-Unnamed Mutants & Masterminds campaign: Legacy heroes connected to the major superheroic dynasties in Freedom City, these particular heroes washed out of major teams for various reasons. Although noble, true, and good, they instead work for the Parole Board checking up on Supervillain parolees. In their spare time, they save the world and such in the confines of the Para-Mystical subculture known as the Underweird, receiveng no press outside the occasional tabloid that spells their codenames wrong. 

My other two games, Aelfshire and Starburst, are both having their 20th anniversary this year. Info on them is at http://www.frontiernet.net/~srcsmith.


----------



## Azure Trance (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm running a home-brewed Iron Kingdoms with added on rules, races, and classes. At the moment doing the Witchfire Trilogy.


----------



## Lu Wei Fong (Feb 11, 2004)

Hola. Well, I both play and DM. The former longer than the latter, but I'm having a blast with the latter   I play a Human Monk by the same name as my Boardname. He's a Level 4 Monk/6 Ki Warrior with a Vow of Poverty (yes, I'm monk obsessed  ). I won't get into the gory details of my homebrew  
Thanks much.


----------



## SteelDraco (Feb 11, 2004)

(Edit: my browser went psychotic last night, apparently. Sorry 'bout that.)


----------



## SteelDraco (Feb 11, 2004)

*cough cough*


----------



## SteelDraco (Feb 11, 2004)

_Yeah, um._


----------



## SteelDraco (Feb 11, 2004)

_Nothing to see here, move along. Once again, sorry I'm an idiot._


----------



## SteelDraco (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm running a Rokugan 1000 Years of Darkness campaign. At the moment, the PCs are running through a labyrinth designed to hold the spirit of Ashahina Yajinden, trying to catch up to the Nezumi that betrayed them and is intending to release the evil Bloodspeaker. We're having a good time with it.


----------



## Pants (Feb 11, 2004)

I do both.
I am currently playing the following:
Miilookowik a Twi'lek Scoundrel 1 in Star Wars
Burlson a Dwarven Cleric 8 who's too damn good for his own good.
Cazio a Reckless Fighter 1/Rogue 1 swashbuckling, pirate wannabe in FR Aglarond.

I am also DMing two campaigns.
A High level campaign where the PC's stand upon the brink of destruction (this always seems to be the case doesn't it?) and are the main enemies of the great, evil and terrible Lich lord Eltian (tm).  The homebrew has no name.
I'm also DMing the meatgrinder of a module Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil set Greyhawk.  Dun dun dun!


----------



## Impeesa (Feb 11, 2004)

Currently starting a brand new character - so new he hasn't been named yet. He's a Warcraft-style naga (very similar to yuan-ti abomination, but at PC power level), who will eventually be a frenzied berserker with a bit of holy liberator. He's a warrior who channels his rage towards freeing people from oppression and prejudice, and expects only the same from others. He is patient with those who are naturally biased against monsters such as himself, but only when they are willing to rethink their position - he has little time for the chronically intolerant (or oppressive), and his temper quickly surfaces when faced with such people.

--Impeesa--


----------



## shoplifter (Feb 11, 2004)

Running Conan for my players. They're having a blast so far.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm playing Faroth, a half elf Ranger with a deep hatred for giants. 

I'm running a game in the world of Tellus, you can read the very beginning of the srtory Hour in my sig!!!


----------



## ascendance (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm running Forgotten Realms.  They're currently in the Moonsea region and the Dales.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 11, 2004)

My longest running game currently is Feint Whispers PbP in the Playing the Game forum. In it I play Tarowyn Coldoak, elven ranger/fighter and proud member of the Fist of Duvik adventuring company.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 11, 2004)

Amongst others, I'm playing Kull Redfist, Half-Orc Cleric of Hextor, and putative Lord of Saltmarsh.  At least in his own mind


----------



## Wycen (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm playing a Barbarian 1/Wizard 5 named Tyrus Modena.  He's hoping to get to spellsword soon.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 11, 2004)

Fessing up, I am playing nobody right now.


----------



## Stegger (Feb 11, 2004)

sorry, dobbeltpost....


----------



## Stegger (Feb 11, 2004)

I am playing a half-orc barbarian, Gweth, 3rd level in the Wizards adventure series. But placed in FR.
Have a really great time.....
Stegger


----------



## trancejeremy (Feb 11, 2004)

Heck, I was probably going to vote for you anyway.

I've actually thought about giving stuff away I don't want and can't sell, simply for shelf space. But if I gave away Buck Rogers "War Against the Han" or one of my many "Tribes of the Heartless Wastes" (both of which I got a ton of by buying mystery lots from American Science & Surplus), I think the recipients would vote against me.

Anyway, the name of my home brew world I DM is Carcosa-X. Carcosa because it's set on Carcosa of Hastur fame (though not all that Lovecraftian, actually, in my setting, it's a planet around Aldeberan, and it was named Carcosa by a HPL fan who was on the crew of the ship that discovered it), and X just because that makes it sound sillier (well, actually, because it's in an alternative universe, because in this one, anything around Aldeberan would be uninhabitable).


----------



## Allanon (Feb 11, 2004)

Currently DM'ing a D&D 3.25 Planescape campaign. Player's have finished the 'Modron March' and are currently playing through 'Dead Gods'. But in the way they're going Orcus stands a good chance of coming back without any hassle.


----------



## Protean (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm currently playing Joseph Dar'maryon, a ruthless, but effective bounty hunter here at Living EN World.


----------



## Liquidsabre (Feb 11, 2004)

Currently running a Swashbuckling Forgotten Realms game on the Sea of Fallen Stars, a 5th Age Dragonlance game, and a Rebellion Era Star Wars game. Oh and I sometimes play Arabeth Delshire human demale Cleric of Ohgma 3.


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 11, 2004)

DMing a Realms Campaign set in the Silver Marches.  I'm calling it "Unification" in my head.  

Playing 2 characters in one run:

Guldaz the dwarven abjurer and master weaponsmith.
Jera, the kind-hearted human fighter/barbarian.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 11, 2004)

My newest PC is a Drow Hexblade 4, located in my Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Steverooo (Feb 11, 2004)




----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 11, 2004)

My current character is a Human Bard 10 named Carthan.  He was born a human but was raised by an Elven Bard after his parents were killed by Orc bandits.


----------



## dsfriii (Feb 11, 2004)

I playing a Fighter 4th/Rogue 6th everyone calles him Jack or Jacob.  Real name?????


----------



## Poster Bard (Feb 11, 2004)

Playtesting a post-apocalyptic, sci-fi variant by CMG called "Null Space" (tm) where the world has gone retro and those who survived by being off-world need to reclaim the earth.  I'm sure more information will be forth-coming in the near future.


----------



## Morrow (Feb 11, 2004)

I haven't done any gaming since I moved to Plymouth, NH in August.  I know the gamers are our there, I just haven't met them yet.

In the meantime I've been tinkering with ideas for a swashbuckling Freeport campaign I'd like to run one of these days.

Morrow


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 11, 2004)

DMing a D&D tabletop game
DMing a PbP Midnight Game
Playing in a Return to the Temple of EE Campaign (8th lvl Human Cleric)


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Feb 11, 2004)

Haven't played for a while, so I decided to DM and recruit some players.  So far, I've recruited my girlfriend and two friends to play, and I'm world-building and kit-bashing to put together the first couple adventures.  The world doesn't have a name yet, but that will change soon, I hope (Names have never been my strong suit).  Our first game is scheduled for next weekend.  Would have been this weekend, but Valentine's Day nixed it.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm fixin to run a Midnight game where the heirs of a well known 'strike' team (against the Shadow of course  ) must take up where their fallen parents left off


----------



## guedo79 (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm currently playing a 4th level tough hero cop.


----------



## jayaint (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm playing N'yanaa, Wiz 2/Clr 3 (Mystra) on the path to Mystic Theurge.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 11, 2004)

Voadam 13th level human ranger 1/wizard 5/ spelljamming wayfarer(modified harper mage) 1/ Eldritch Knight 6


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 11, 2004)

Callyn Ivy, 4th level human rogue, and Bryn Sunwarden, 5th level human paladin/cleric of Lathander.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 11, 2004)

Whitman Amblecrown, Brd2/Div4, in an FR game; he's somewhat pedantic, a little bit longwinded, and has been dead twice over the last month of in-game time.

Best,
Nick


----------



## KB9JMQ (Feb 11, 2004)

Well my favorite character still playing is Bane Knightrose. A cleric who has just taken his first PRC level of Hunter of the Dead.
It is an FR campaign that a friend of mine DM's.


----------



## jaults (Feb 11, 2004)

I am currently playing Furio, Cleric/Auspician of Luck and Earth, in a Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil campaign. He is the de facto group leader, and has managed not to die thus far... although that freakin' bebelith had him awfully close to the thin white line.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks everyone.

CONTEST TWO is over, and the winner is CANIS! 

Canis, please send me an email with your choice of book and your mailing address. I will be mailing these out all together after all contests are over so I can just make one trip to the post office. 

Thanks for playing -- look for contest 3 soon.

edit: It was really interesting reading what you are all doing/playing. Some of those games sound great. 

I never answered the question, so: 

DM - -8th level Scarred Lands Campaign - 6 players

Player - Homebrew -FR game -- 6th level Monk 

-BFG


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Feb 11, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.
> 
> CONTEST TWO is over, and the winner is CANIS!
> 
> Canis, please send me an email with your choice of book and your mailing address. I will be mailing these out all together after all contests are over so I can just make one trip to the post office.



Sweet!  E-mail is on the way.  I'll snag "At the Edge of Dreams."  Seems like a good fit for the game I'll be running, and I'll be needing a 6thish level adventure.

Thanks, BFG!


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 11, 2004)

Contest #3 is now open! Get posting!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 11, 2004)

A simple one here...sooo...I'll say...not the same this time! *thinks hard*

22!


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Feb 11, 2004)

Very simple. The old Doc chooses.... 11!


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 11, 2004)

see if my luck continues....
*12*


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 11, 2004)

how about... 9


----------



## JesterPoet (Feb 11, 2004)

I'll take 26


----------



## CrusaderX (Feb 11, 2004)

Unlucky 13!


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 11, 2004)

Hmm.

16


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 11, 2004)

23!


----------



## Mirth (Feb 11, 2004)

I'll take 27!!!


----------



## Crothian (Feb 11, 2004)

2...says I


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 11, 2004)

15!


----------



## guedo79 (Feb 11, 2004)

20 sounds good


----------



## Poster Bard (Feb 11, 2004)

I say "3"


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 11, 2004)

I'll grab 4...


----------



## trancejeremy (Feb 11, 2004)

7 for me


----------



## Conaill (Feb 11, 2004)

Numero uno hasn't been taken yet, right?

*1*


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 11, 2004)

I will take 6 Big


----------



## SamuraiY (Feb 11, 2004)

I'll try 17


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Feb 11, 2004)

I'll take 19


----------



## BobROE (Feb 11, 2004)

5 says I.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 11, 2004)

29.


----------



## Trainz (Feb 11, 2004)

8 !


----------



## Myris (Feb 11, 2004)

Well...let's see...how about 18....


----------



## alaric187 (Feb 11, 2004)

mmm. 21.


----------



## Scratched_back (Feb 11, 2004)

Can I take 10 on this contest?

YES, double entendre!


----------



## NiTessine (Feb 11, 2004)

I shall take number 25...


----------



## Ed Cha (Feb 11, 2004)

I think 14 is open. 

Good luck with the bid to be a judge, BFG!


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 11, 2004)

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> I think 14 is open.
> 
> Good luck with the bid to be a judge, BFG!




Thanks Ed! 


Just a few numbers left everybody! I'll be rolling the die soon...


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 11, 2004)

Is 18 taken?


----------



## Kyramus (Feb 11, 2004)

25 please


----------



## Myris (Feb 11, 2004)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Is 18 taken?



 Yep...I think I snagged that one


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 11, 2004)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Is 18 taken?





Myris has 18


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 11, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> Myris has 18




still three numbers left though...


----------



## Myris (Feb 11, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> still three numbers left though...




To help everyone out, lol....here's the numbers left : 24, 28, 30


----------



## BSF (Feb 11, 2004)

Um, 24 then.


----------



## Ransom (Feb 11, 2004)

High roller: 30!


----------



## Pants (Feb 11, 2004)

28 then


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 11, 2004)

OK that is it then - contest closed. I'll be rolling that magic die in a minute - cross your fingers!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 11, 2004)

Come on, 22!


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 11, 2004)

The die came up with a 



16 


!  Congrats  John Crichton  !

please send me an email with your selection from the list in the first post. I will be mailing these all out together at the end of all the contests, so I can save myself trips to the post office. 

Stay tuned for another contest starting tonight - it will be slightly different...


----------



## Myris (Feb 12, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> The die came up with a
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ARrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrg!  Only 2 off!    Ah, well...I'll have to buy that copy of the 3.0 MM after all <sigh>.  My kids ate mine.  Well, the cover.  I have no clue where the cover went to (which is why I assume they ate it...it's been months missing and I haven't found it anywhere)....<sniff, sniff> I'm still in mourning!

Congrats Mr. Crichton   Nice pick


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 12, 2004)

Myris said:
			
		

> ARrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrg!  Only 2 off!    Ah, well...I'll have to buy that copy of the 3.0 MM after all <sigh>.  My kids ate mine.  Well, the cover.  I have no clue where the cover went to (which is why I assume they ate it...it's been months missing and I haven't found it anywhere)....<sniff, sniff> I'm still in mourning!
> 
> Congrats Mr. Crichton   Nice pick




hold off on buying that 3.0 MM until I am done with the contests here. I have a feeling that may be an unpopular pick, and may still be available at contests end. If so, I's be glad to sell it to you for a very fair ( cheap !) price... 


Also, you might still win another contest - I have 17 more planned!


----------



## SamuraiY (Feb 12, 2004)

Myris said:
			
		

> ARrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrg!  Only 2 off!




Hah! I was only one off! Any way congratulations John Crichton.


----------



## Myris (Feb 12, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> hold off on buying that 3.0 MM until I am done with the contests here. I have a feeling that may be an unpopular pick, and may still be available at contests end. If so, I's be glad to sell it to you for a very fair ( cheap !) price...
> 
> 
> Also, you might still win another contest - I have 17 more planned!




Ok, I *might have a chance at it, then, lol   Yeah, I was going to run a 3e game tonight and realized that the innards of the ill-fated book are missing as well.  Ah, well....I'll keep trying   Thanks for doing this contest - I have a feeling that I have a better chance of winning it here than finding it still in any stores in this area, lol, and I'm going to need it soon for reference (I finally got my Player's Guide for my campaign setting done and on the market, so I need to get the GMG and monster book out soon....).   

Anyway...when's the next contest 

<waiting patiently in line>


----------



## Trainz (Feb 12, 2004)

This has to be one of the most fun threads I have ever seen !

MORE FREE STUFF ! I WANT MORE !


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 12, 2004)

Myris said:
			
		

> ...Anyway...when's the next contest
> 
> <waiting patiently in line>




check in in a few hours...


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 12, 2004)

Sweet!  I have to say that I just had a feeling... the die color wouldn't happen to be blue would it?

I'll grab *Ultramodern Firearms*.

And THANKS!


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 12, 2004)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Sweet!  I have to say that I just had a feeling... the die color wouldn't happen to be blue would it?
> 
> I'll grab *Ultramodern Firearms*.
> 
> And THANKS!





Red Pearl with Gold numbers!


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 12, 2004)

Contest 4 Is On! 

There are two parts to this one. 

First, you must identify each of the movies associated with the following quotes:

1) 'Of course you're confused -- you're wearing my underwear.'

2) 'I hate Illinois Nazis.'

3) 'Spandex...It's a privelege not a right!'

4) 'This is the nineties. You don't just go around punching people. You have to say something cool first.'

Second,

You must pick a number between one and six. 

The first person to post the correct movies for each quote, and the correct number wins. One chance per person please.  

***IMPORTANT*****: Editing of posts will NOT be allowed. Sorry, but we don't want anyone changing their answer later. If you make a mistake, just post again, so I can see the real time for your entry.

Your posts should look like this:

*1) Movie title 
2) Movie title 
3) Movie title 
4) Movie title 
5*

Goodluck!


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 12, 2004)

dble post - darn slow boards


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Feb 12, 2004)

1) Just One Of The Guys
2) Tle Blues Brothers
3) Hackers
4) The Last Boy Scout
2


----------



## Myris (Feb 12, 2004)

1)Just One of the Guys
2)The Blues Brothers
3)Hackers
4)Terminator 2: Judgement Day

4


----------



## CrusaderX (Feb 12, 2004)

1) Just One of the Guys
2) The Blues Brothers
3) Hackers
4) The Last Boyscout

3


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 12, 2004)

1)Just one of the Guys
2)The Blues Brothers
3)hackers
4)Terminator 2
3


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 12, 2004)

1)Just one of the Guys
2)Blues Brothers
3)Hackers
4)The Last Boy Scout
4


----------



## Myris (Feb 12, 2004)

Myris said:
			
		

> 1)Just One of the Guys
> 2)The Blues Brothers
> 3)Hackers
> 4)Terminator 2: Judgement Day
> ...




See, I SWEAR lil' John Connor said #4, but I know it was in The Last Boy Scout, too...ah, well...BFG, I guess I'll change my answer for #4 to The Last Boy Scout, if you'll accept it <sigh>


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 12, 2004)

Myris said:
			
		

> See, I SWEAR lil' John Connor said #4, but I know it was in The Last Boy Scout, too...ah, well...BFG, I guess I'll change my answer for #4 to The Last Boy Scout, if you'll accept it <sigh>



Yeah, i just googled it and found the same thing...


----------



## Trainz (Feb 12, 2004)

1- Just one of the boys
2- Blues brothers
3- Hackers
4- The last boyscout
5


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 12, 2004)

My entry should read:
1)Just one of the Guys
2)The Blues Brothers
3)hackers
4)Last Boy Scout
5 (since 3 is taken)


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 12, 2004)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> My entry should read:
> 1)Just one of the Guys
> 2)The Blues Brothers
> 3)hackers
> ...



Lets try that again:
1)Just one of the Guys
2)The Blues Brothers
3)hackers
4)Last Boy Scout
6 (since 5 is taken)


----------



## Trainz (Feb 12, 2004)

I could have based myself on the other guys answers, but I swear, I googled it nevertheless. Took me quite a while with #2 too !

Plus, you know what happens when during SAT you copy on the guy next to you... only to find out he had it wrong !


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 12, 2004)

I had to google the first one, was fairly sure about the rest. Then found out I was wrong on the last one when I decided to google it just to see...


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 12, 2004)

I had to google the first one, was fairly sure about the rest. Then found out I was wrong on the last one when I decided to google it just to see...


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 12, 2004)

I had to google the first one, but I was fairly sure about the rest. Then I found out I was wrong on the last one when I decided to google it just to see...


----------



## NiTessine (Feb 12, 2004)

1) _Just One of the Guys_
2) _The Blues Brothers_
3) _Hackers_
4) _Last Boy Scout_
1


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 12, 2004)

I Might as well end this now with the confusion over changing answers! 

Turns out it is a moot point, as 

CrusaderX 

was the first to post the correct answer! Congrats! 

If I run a smiliar contest again though, there will be NO changing of answers! 

CrusaderX!  Please email me with your book selection and your mailing address. I will mail it out to you when all the contests are over so that I only need to make one trip to the post office... 

Thanks for playing, and goodluck in the upcoming contests! 

BFG


----------



## Trainz (Feb 12, 2004)

If I read this properly, there's just one more possible answer.

BFG, did you already roll the six sider, or are you waiting until all six possibilities are there, and then roll ?

*heart thumping* !


----------



## Trainz (Feb 12, 2004)

Congrats Crusader !


----------



## CrusaderX (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks!  My Googling paid off.  

I'll choose the *Oriental Adventures HC*.   That's the 3.0 book by James Wyatt, right?

Thanks so much, BigFreekingGoblinoid.  And good luck on your ENnie Judge nominations!


----------



## JesterPoet (Feb 12, 2004)

Just wanted to add a message in between contests...

THANKS FOR DOING THIS!

You rock!


----------



## Myris (Feb 12, 2004)

Jeez...I'm retarded....I didn't google anything, but actually dug through all the files of useless information in my head to try to remember the answers.  Ugh!  Didn't even think to stop and use the internet!    That's ok....

<eagerly awaiting the next contest>


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 12, 2004)

B]CONTEST FIVE: OPEN NOW!

To win your choice of a book from the list, simply make a post with your guess of a number between 1-30. One guess per player. 

I will not roll the dice until all 30 numbers have been selected. Be careful not to choose a number that has already been chosen - 

Goodluck![/B]


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 12, 2004)

I choose.. 12


----------



## JesterPoet (Feb 12, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> B]CONTEST FIVE: OPEN NOW!
> 
> To win your choice of a book from the list, simply make a post with your guess of a number between 1-30. One guess per player.
> 
> ...





OOOH!  26!  

I hope I'm first!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 12, 2004)

9

 You sure are getting lots of use out of that d30, aren't you?


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 12, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> 9
> 
> You sure are getting lots of use out of that d30, aren't you?




Heh! This may be the only application for it. I need to find something to do with this green d24 too!


----------



## Drunknmonk (Feb 12, 2004)

Lets go 16


----------



## Urbanmech (Feb 12, 2004)

15 sounds good to me.


----------



## shouit (Feb 12, 2004)

3 will be mine.


----------



## BSF (Feb 12, 2004)

But mine goes to 11...


----------



## KnowTheToe (Feb 12, 2004)

#21


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 12, 2004)

I choose 18


----------



## KB9JMQ (Feb 12, 2004)

22 Is Mine


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 12, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> I need to find something to do with this green d24 too!



 You've got a lot of books to give away, use the d24 for the next one. 

 Or better yet, at the end, give the d30 away based on a roll of the d24, and the d24 based on a roll of the d30.


----------



## Sir Trent (Feb 12, 2004)

I will take 17


----------



## BobROE (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm going to go with 17, ok, lets make that 19.


----------



## guedo79 (Feb 12, 2004)

I choose you pika.... I mean Number 20


----------



## Sir Trent (Feb 12, 2004)

sorry, made a boo boo


----------



## francisca (Feb 12, 2004)

29 for me


----------



## Morrow (Feb 12, 2004)

#13


----------



## buzz (Feb 12, 2004)

Choice: 27.

Prize: The Wheel of Time RPG HC.

Comment: Booyah!


----------



## Poster Bard (Feb 12, 2004)

shouit said:
			
		

> 3 will be mine.




Hey!

hrumph

Well, then, I say "7"


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 12, 2004)

I pick 25


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 12, 2004)

10...


----------



## Beale Knight (Feb 12, 2004)

Put me in for ten

edit: D'oh - 30 seconds too slow!


----------



## CrusaderX (Feb 12, 2004)

2

(I don't want to be a prize-hog, but there's just one other book on that list that I really want)


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll shoot for 8


----------



## Steverooo (Feb 12, 2004)

14.


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 12, 2004)

23 ( pretty sure it's not taken...)


----------



## SamuraiY (Feb 12, 2004)

DELETED


----------



## jaults (Feb 12, 2004)

How about 24?


----------



## LGodamus (Feb 12, 2004)

13 is mine....-1 =12   yeah thats it 12


----------



## d20Dwarf (Feb 12, 2004)

30!


----------



## Sir Trent (Feb 12, 2004)

LGodamus said:
			
		

> 13 is mine....-1 =12   yeah thats it 12





Heh, 12 is gone too. I believe the options that remain are: 1 4 5 6 and 28


----------



## SamuraiY (Feb 12, 2004)

double post
sorry


----------



## SamuraiY (Feb 12, 2004)

AAAA! people keep taking my numbers!
28. If that ones taken then 4.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 12, 2004)

1 !!


----------



## jaults (Feb 12, 2004)

SamuraiY said:
			
		

> AAAA! people keep taking my numbers!
> 28. If that ones taken then 4.



Would you mind editing your post claiming 24 (which used to claim 23), to mention that you now are claiming 28, or 4?
EDIT: Thank you very much...

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Feb 12, 2004)

This is what I get for looking for work instead of goofing off all morning... 

I'll grab 5. 

That just leaves six for the next poster.


----------



## Kyramus (Feb 12, 2004)

#25 again.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 12, 2004)

6....


----------



## SamuraiY (Feb 12, 2004)

jaults said:
			
		

> Would you mind editing your post claiming 24 (which used to claim 23), to mention that you now are claiming 28, or 4?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jason




Sorry. computers been a little screwy and got me a bit confused. All fixed.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 12, 2004)

OK - I'm rolling now: 

The result: 

5 -- FIVE - 5 ! 

Now - to find out who that is....

Hmm -- looks like Dr. Dr. Anomalous !  

congrats! 

Dr, 
please email me your address and book selection. I will be mailing these all out together after all the contests are over so I can just make one trip to the post office


Thanks to everyone for playing - look for contest 6 after 10:30 PM PST ...


----------



## jaults (Feb 12, 2004)

Apparently, looking for work all morning paid off...


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Feb 12, 2004)

jaults said:
			
		

> Apparently, looking for work all morning paid off...




Must be my lucky day. I just got off the phone from a phone interview for a job, and found out I had won. 

Arcana Unearthed, at long last.  
Thanks, BFG!


----------



## yangnome (Feb 12, 2004)

nevermind, next one hasnt started


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 12, 2004)

yangnome said:
			
		

> ok, 24




Hi yanagnome! 

Jaults had #24 already. But this contest is closed anyway. I'll be running another one late tonight...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 12, 2004)

Curses! Two contests missed already! One while asleep...and one while at school!


----------



## Trainz (Feb 12, 2004)

AAAAAAAAA !

I missed it ! NOOOOOOOOO !

I WANT MORE FREE STUFF !


----------



## Steverooo (Feb 13, 2004)

*Contest #6?*


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 13, 2004)

CONTEST SIX: OK, my 8th level party just demolished 20 CR 4 creatures with barely a scratch tonight. I'm not real happy about it. 

Please post an idea for a challenging encounter for my group. Your post can be as long or as short as you wish. 

Tomorrow morning ( 10:00AM PST ) , I will roll % dice to select a post for a winner. If I roll a number higher than there were posts, I will roll again. In the unlikely event that there are more than 100 posts by unique users, they will not be eligible to win. 

No need to number your posts, I'll count. This contest started with my post #250 on page 10, so post #251 should be the first entry. 


Only one entry per person. 

Goodluck!


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 13, 2004)

Hexed Blood Reaper controlled by a coven of moon witches.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 13, 2004)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Hexed Blood Reaper controlled by a coven of moon witches.





Hi Nighty! 

The party is in eastern Vesh right now, tracking some rumours of a necromancer experimenting on innocent townfolk with blood sea tainted magic/mutations! Just thought you would like to know. The Blood Sea sourcebook is better than the last few...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 13, 2004)

Hmm... this is hard, not knowing your group.

Here is something I concocted, which is a challenge for any magic light group.

It's called a Stone Troll.

Use Monte's Magical Construct Template on a Troll.  Constructs are immune to nonlethal damage.  Anything but spells, fire & acid do nonlethal damage to a troll.  Mister Troll Construct takes no damage.  Of course, they have next to no hit points, but it should take your party a few rounds to realize how to fight them effectively. It sure confused mine for a couple, since their method of attack for a troll was beat it into submission and THEN coup it with acid or fire.  If you want to give it further resistance, make it a Stone Fiendish Troll or something to cut out more of it's weaknesses.

Happy hunting.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Feb 13, 2004)

A formian myrmarch teamed with a formian taskmaster and 4 advanced formian warriors is nice. Make sure the myrmarch and taskmaster can be hidden, either in the catacombs of a hive or by an invisibility effect. The taskmaster can use its dominate monster ability to turn the party against one another, while the myrmarch can use its anti-chaos spells and poisoned javelins to paralyze characters with low Fort saves. It's a good combo, just be sure to beef up the warriors enough to where they have a reasonable chance to hit the fighters. Eventually someone's going to fail a save or two.


----------



## Trainz (Feb 13, 2004)

Use 4 invisible stalkers (CR 7 each), but have one of the 4 stay away (30 feet) from the other 3, and let him wait a few rounds (these critters have 14 intelligence, lets use it).

After a few rounds, the 4th isolated critter should have located the arcanist that hangs in the back (because he's far away from the others, there's a good chance he avoided any invisibility detection spells). Have him silently come behind the arcane caster, and ready an action to disrupt the spellcasting...

...your players should remember for a while that encounter.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 13, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> Hi Nighty!
> 
> The party is in eastern Vesh right now, tracking some rumours of a necromancer experimenting on innocent townfolk with blood sea tainted magic/mutations! Just thought you would like to know. The Blood Sea sourcebook is better than the last few...



Okay then send in Thesk.   He's my creation after all. (Well sort of.)

Another option, Pisceans. Lots of Pisceans.


----------



## Steverooo (Feb 13, 2004)

A high level Wizard has confined himself inside a _Prismatic Sphere_ spell, and, seeking total privacy, has cast _Permanence_ upon it, seeking to hedge out the world.  It acts much as a reversed _Prismatic Wall_, with an inside area of several acres, and the Wizard's tower at the center.

In order to escape, the PCs must find a way to cast all of the required spells, in the reverse of the normal order (beginning with _Dispel Magic_).  The Wizard, of course, will object, and seek to stop them (_Baneful Polymorph_, etc.)  The PCs must avoid him, find the proper spells, and bring down the seven-layered wall, one layer at a time, in order to be free.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 13, 2004)

Off the top of my head: A pair of kytons on a bridge suspended by chains over running water/lava/an acid pit/whatever.     Depending on what you have under the bridge, have a secondary team of weaker monsters with ranged weapons (I've always liked kobold archers, for some reason) pelt the casters and characters with arrows and/or cut the bridge partially loose at one end.  Once the bridge gets moving and players start falling/slipping/needing to hold onto chains, the kytons can start animating the chains to use as weapons (grabbing onto barbed chains not so good for the preventing of falling, at least it's painful).  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Capellan (Feb 13, 2004)

Girallons.

*No* party walks away from Girallons unscratched.

Especially if they have Barbarian levels


----------



## trancejeremy (Feb 13, 2004)

Next time, give the CR 4 critters shotguns (or some other type of firearm)


----------



## OfRiceAndHen (Feb 13, 2004)

A level 6 Barbarian / 4 Frenzied Berserker could be a rather nasty encounter.  With Deathless Frenzy, the FB will only die when it's frenzy is over or due to death spells and effects.  Hope your group can take a hit and not just dish it out.


----------



## Wycen (Feb 13, 2004)

A covey of sea hags with the corrupt template from the Book of Vile Darkness and a couple levels of sorcerer can be a nasty surprise for any party.


----------



## Stegger (Feb 13, 2004)

a couple of red wizards doing their magic upon your group


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 13, 2004)

I would suggest throwing at them (as a trap set by the necromancer) a Quicksilver golem of three in a room filled with mirrors (ala Enter the Dragon), they're just nasty.

Either that, or just to punish your party you could throw in some kobold rogues at them en masse (with a trapped terrain of your choice, of course )


----------



## NiTessine (Feb 13, 2004)

Another adventuring party, equal in experience and number to your group. If you don't want to stat 'em up, just use a _mirror of opposition_.


----------



## Beale Knight (Feb 13, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> CONTEST SIX: OK, my 8th level party just demolished 20 CR 4 creatures with barely a scratch tonight. I'm not real happy about it.
> 
> Please post an idea for a challenging encounter for my group. Your post can be as long or as short as you wish.




Monster Manual simplicity:

Fiendish eight-headed Cyro-Hydra from the depths of the coldest region of the abyss (with a demon using it as a mount, if you want to add an extra layer to it. Perhaps the BBEG is calling in a favor, or getting one).


----------



## Southern Oracle (Feb 13, 2004)

As recommended by this week's Minis article on the Wizards of the Coast chatsite, have them encounter three vrocks (EL 12) and be sure to use their _dance of ruin_ ability.


----------



## robberbaron (Feb 13, 2004)

A bunch of unarmed Kobolds.
They look harmless enough, but all have several levels in Barbarian and/or Monk, complete with Unarmed Combat feats and are being led by a BBEG with numerous buffing spells.


----------



## Sir Trent (Feb 13, 2004)

Picture this: 
A single goblin sitting in the road, it is emancipated, sickly, and coughing green junk from its lungs between spats of heart-wrenching sobs. Lying in a pile beside the road is a number of freshly killed humans, obviously travelers along the same road. These bodies are hideously crushed and some are virtually flat and have obviously been tossed randomly off the road by something with tremendous strength. 
Just beyond the goblin squats a stone giant, his weapon leaning against one knee and he is hiding his eyes behind his hands, as if he was a child and was 'hiding' in plain sight. 

There, I've done the hard part, the details are up to you.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 13, 2004)

A group of five Kobolds, the leader being a Half-Illithid bent on retaking the world and eating brains! Throw in a Mind Flayer for extra fun!


----------



## Allanon (Feb 13, 2004)

Spellstiched wight skinhusks (Book of templates). Skinhusks can be 'filled' with a substance, like for instance Yellow Mold. Since you're playing a Scarred Lands campaign you could have you're necromancer fill these skinhusks with blood sea tainted sea water, maybe a more potent concontion of it. 

 Normally though the skinhusk template cannot be added to undead but if you combine it a wight, ghoul or even a vampire you get a much deadlier and unique creature. And what's the fun if a DM can't 'break' the rules know and then .


----------



## Kyramus (Feb 13, 2004)

1 spider familiar, stowing away in someone's pack.  Wizard owner  keeps tabs with familiar to find the optimal ambush point.

Get a lot of nets, add in barbed wire as part of the nets (they take only 1d4 from the barbs, but the poison is a whole other idea).  While Players are trapped in the nets, Wizard gives it to them in spades of with Subdual Fireballs(have wiz be level 8, subdual fireballs do subdual damage, spell level is same as fireball).  Have a few lackies throw more nets when pc's try to cut themselves out or some such.  Or better yet, a whole slew of unseen servants told to bear nets over a certain area, and let go.  An illussion spell could mask the presence of the nets until they fall. 

At the most, only the spell caster with dim door could possibly escape. 
By then however, we might have the other 3 subdued and under the mercy of the wizard.  A wand of subdual fireballs comes to mind for repeated castings without burning out the wizard.  

This format makes the wiz sound more like a bounty hunter than anything else.


(edit: too many kobold posts, changed mine to bounty hunter wiz thingie)


----------



## trentonjoe (Feb 13, 2004)

Kyramus said:
			
		

> Kamikazi Kobolds with a bead from a necklace of fireballs.  They don't need to hit, they only need to overlap theyr blast radiuses with each other. Party gets the fun of rolling multiple saving throws, WHILE being pelleted by 3 archers (ft level 6) and a Level 6 wiz somewhere in the background with various spells and at least 1 wand of dispel magic and 1 wand of fireballs.





a group of 4 5th level Troglodytes.  One cleric, one Barbarian, one rogue, and one ranger.   Have them ransack a village and steal villagers.  Make sure all their cons are jacked up so their stink ability DC is high.

The ranger's favored enemy should be whatever race the party consist most of.

If they get away, (or if just the rogue gets away) the PCs can track them back to their swamp and encounter the whole darn tribe!


----------



## CrusaderX (Feb 13, 2004)

You want challenging?  Three words:

Tomb. Of. Horrors.  

Whoever makes it alive to encounter the lich at the end will be very challenged.


----------



## JesterPoet (Feb 13, 2004)

A VERY old troll who has set himself up (unwillingly... it just kinda happened) as a god to a cult of kobolds with 2-4 levels of sorcerer (or druid/shaman, if you prefer).  The cult can vary in size based on how difficult you want it to be.

The troll doesn't really understand the whole "I am a god thing" so he just goes after the adventurers as though he has gotten used to the kobolds and doesn't even realize them.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 13, 2004)

A pack of Chaos Beasts.  Slays 'em every time.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 13, 2004)

I've discovered that multiple weak opponents almost never do any significant damage. However, they make a good opportunity for the PCs to flex their muscle.

My suggestion: Mindflayers

Throw a CR10 advanced mindflayer at them with a few CR5 henchmen.

Or... start a Midnight campaign.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 13, 2004)

2 fire giants with a couple levels of barbarian each, lead by a half red dragon fire giant with a couple levels of sorcerer.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 13, 2004)

A golem is always a tough opponent for mid level characters.


----------



## buzz (Feb 13, 2004)

Hydra. Definitely hydra. Multiple heads = TPK.


----------



## Poster Bard (Feb 13, 2004)

The dreaded SR 1,000 Virus


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 13, 2004)

The tarrasque. Nothing like the good 'ol tarrasque to put the fear of DM back into the PCs...


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 13, 2004)

A large band of narleths, led by several advanced narleths that also have the drider template applied to 'em. Several spider-eyed goblins (w/class levels) serve as scouts & 'quik strike' assasins. A coven of spider eyed goblin females & narleth females serve as the spell power of this spidery goodness----you could also add the nettlecloud template to some of these for even more trouble----heck, give the narleth some class levels, insert the vermin rider prestige class (from Plot & Poison) amongst them & then add some giant to colossal vermin & you'll have a really nasty strike force-----_yes, I realize I have a problem_

Edit: changed chine to s.e.goblins & choldrith to s.e.goblin & narleth females for a more scarred lands feel


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Feb 13, 2004)

A Fiendish Basilisk with a Barbarian Grimlock rider.

AR


----------



## Conaill (Feb 13, 2004)

A more "traditional" variation of Ao's Stone Troll:

Half Red Dragon Troll!

That's only a CR7, so for some extra nastiness you could make him a Clr4 (unassociated class, so only counts as CR2) for some liberal use of Resist Energy: Acid, extra healing and more goodies. And what the heck, give him a Spell Resistance item as well...


----------



## JoeBlank (Feb 13, 2004)

Remind them about how fun it was to be scared of orcs. A decent number of 4th-6th level barbarian orcs should do the trick. Have them work together, use improved trips and others such tactics.

Some nice tactical feats from Complete Warrior will spice things up.


----------



## jayaint (Feb 13, 2004)

Contest Six Entry: I'm not a DM so I'm not that great at this... but I would say something big enough to ingest one of the characters always proves to be a challenging enoer.


----------



## physics_ninja (Feb 13, 2004)

Anything from the Psionics Handbook.  Psi critters can make psi attacts without spending power points.  Sooner or later the PCs will fail enough saving throws.  Works even better if they are in a cage or a pit.

DM:  You all fall into a 60' pit. take 20 points of damage.  The sides are kindo of soft.  You can probably climb your way out.

Player:  Ok.  We go up.

DM:  As you dig out the earth to make handholds you expose a small mole.  It attacks you psionically.   Make a save.

Player:  I kill it.  I make my save.

DM:  Two more appear.  Make two saves.

Player:  I kill them too.  I make my saves.

DM:  Eight more appear.  Make eight saves.  You seem to have come accross the mole equivilant of a city.  Or maybe some sort of mass migration.  Like lemmings.

Player:  Uhm ... I kill three of the moles and fail two of the saves.

DM:  Another eight appear.  Make thirteen saves. Hee hee hee, I love this game.


----------



## Ylis (Feb 13, 2004)

Actually, being a fan of the game and not the dice, I'd say really screw with them.  Don't put a monster in the mix at all.  Give them a situation that they have to overcome, where they *could rush in, swords waving, but likely should not.

I'd recommend a game of political situation.  A complex plot involving the highbrows of society where, if the PCs attack them (or even expose the plot), they will be hunted by waaaaaaaay more guards, soldiers, etc than they could chop through.  Make it to where they must use subtlety and try NOT to be noticed.  If they are the types that love a fight, it will hurt them more to not be able to fight than any horde of Great Wyrm Red Dragons could think of doing...

If you MUST use monsters to exact your revenge, I would say do a home-brew or use something obscure from a book they likely haven't picked up.  Demons are always a nice touch.    Just make sure they're nastier than standard.  If it's purely a revenge thing, I wouldn't even bother balancing the things


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Feb 13, 2004)

A troll cleric with Resist Elements (fire) and Resist Elements (acid) cast upon himself, along with as many buff spells as he can possibly cram in.  Trolls are CR 5.  Since cleric is a "nonassociated class" for a troll, a 6th level troll cleric should be CR 8, and prove to be near impossible to defeat for your party.


----------



## yangnome (Feb 13, 2004)

Two words:  Illithid Dragon

The group stumbles accross the dragon and his cult of worshippers during a ritual ceremony where on of the members is sacrificing itself to the foul beast.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Feb 13, 2004)

I've just started DMing, so I'm not really up on creating multi-templated unholy, half-dragon, medusa harpies with levels in Oozemaster.  So here's something with a different slant.

How about a LE ex-bard, assassin.  He poses as a regular old bard who stumbled onto a treasure map (or some form of mystical doo-dad) which leads to magic and treasure and wants the PCs to help him get the lot.  He should be level-adjusted to be a threat if they have to fight him and also have a means of hiding his true alignment.  He ingratiates himself to the PCs and then steals a signature weapon from one of them and slips away.  Assuming he gets away, said weapon shows up in the back of a local big shot.  Divinations are remarkably inconclusive.

OK.  That's more an adventure hook than an Encounter.  So sue me.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 13, 2004)

I'll be rolling the dice in a few minutes! last chance to enter contest #6!


----------



## guedo79 (Feb 13, 2004)

Just spike their drinks with valium.  That way you should be able to take them with a blind, criple, kobolt at any level.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 13, 2004)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Just spike their drinks with valium.  That way you should be able to take them with a blind, criple, kobolt at any level.




It's funny you say that, cuz one of the players has really bad arthritis, and as a result doesn't sleep so well due to the pain. He occassionaly will nod off during gameplay... He is a great guy that takes our ribbing very goodnaturedly.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 13, 2004)

OK -- contest 8 is officially closed. 

The fickle % dice came up with 08...

edit: 

which makes the winner: trancejeremy ! 

congrats Trance! Please send me an email with your book choice and mailing address.  

And thanks to everyone for the ideas. You guys sure like kobolds!


----------



## Sir Trent (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok... congrats trancejeremy... so.... when does the next contest start?


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 13, 2004)

Sir Trent said:
			
		

> Ok... congrats trancejeremy... so.... when does the next contest start?





Well, since you asked! : Probably at about 1PM PST ... It might be a quick one,
so don't be late.


----------



## Conaill (Feb 13, 2004)

MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> A troll cleric with Resist Elements (fire) and Resist Elements (acid) cast upon himself, along with as many buff spells as he can possibly cram in.  Trolls are CR 5.  Since cleric is a "nonassociated class" for a troll, a 6th level troll cleric should be CR 8, and prove to be near impossible to defeat for your party.



Copycat! 

Ain't nonassociated classes fun? Why sic a human Rog10 on your party, if you could sic a Rog10 _Red Dragon_ on them, at the exact same CR!? Very young red dragon is CR5, and you can add nonassociated classes up to it's HD (10) at 2-for-1 with respect to CR.

[Suggested houserule: only count nonassociated classes at 2-for-1 up to a creature's _CR_, not HD! Simply because there are creatures with CR < HD/2...]


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 13, 2004)

Hmmm, by my clock it's a little after 1:00, BFG time...


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 13, 2004)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Hmmm, by my clock it's a little after 1:00, BFG time...



 indeed!


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 13, 2004)

Time for another contest? Please?


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 13, 2004)

CONTEST SEVEN - open now! This one should be a quick one. First person to post with the answer to this question wins: 

Who did the artwork for my avatar image? 

One guess per person. 

I think this should be easy, but if we don't have the correct guess in an hour, I'll post a hint! 

Goodluck!


----------



## JesterPoet (Feb 13, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> CONTEST SEVEN - open now! This one should be a quick one. First person to post with the answer to this question wins:
> 
> Who did the artwork for my avatar image?
> 
> ...




It was drawn on a bar napkin by Monte Cook!

You can see the pretzel grease stains in the background.


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 13, 2004)

ARRRRGH! It's on the tip of my tounge... GRRRRRRR....


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 13, 2004)

Oni!


----------



## Voadam (Feb 13, 2004)

You did. (electronically grabbing it counts as drawing right?)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm gonna say Oni...but I think Macbeth beat me to it. These times things aren't great for slower ones among us! And...and...he double posted!


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 13, 2004)

Yes, it is ONI ! 

This should have been REAL easy, because it was in my signature for the last year until this AM.

Congrats MacBeth ! 


Please send me your book selection and address via email. 

He did post more than once, but only guessed once! 

Ankh-Morpork Guard:  I'm pulling for you and several others to win something eventually!


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 13, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I'm gonna say Oni...but I think Macbeth beat me to it. These times things aren't great for slower ones among us! And...and...he double posted!



Yeah, I thought I wasn't going to get it in time, so I posted to vent my frustration, then it hit me... so I posted again. Sorry 'bout that...


----------



## The Freak (Feb 13, 2004)

Sialia?

EDIT: Oops, I just realized I was thinking of someone else. Oh well, I'll wait for the next contest then.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 13, 2004)

Another quick contest? You've got that d24 just asking to be rolled.

What does a d24 look like anyway?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 13, 2004)

Curses! I'll win eventually! At least I was close that time. Congrats Macbeth.


----------



## JesterPoet (Feb 13, 2004)

It was penned in a drunken stupor, though, right?


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 13, 2004)

JesterPoet said:
			
		

> It was penned in a drunken stupor, though, right?




You r teh funny!


----------



## CrusaderX (Feb 13, 2004)

Congrats to the recent winners!


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 13, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Another quick contest? You've got that d24 just asking to be rolled.
> 
> What does a d24 look like anyway?




I'll probably do my d24 late tonight

it looks like this:


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 13, 2004)

Email sent. I think I'll take Mindscapes.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 13, 2004)

The Freak said:
			
		

> Sialia?
> 
> EDIT: Oops, I just realized I was thinking of someone else. Oh well, I'll wait for the next contest then.




Were you thinking of littlejohn ? While still wrong, it would have been a good guess...


----------



## Voadam (Feb 13, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> I'll probably do my d24 late tonight
> 
> it looks like this:




It always makes sense when I see them or have them explained, thanks.

Four sided projection on each face of a d6. 4x6=24


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 13, 2004)

WTF!?!...I've been hitting the refresh button quite a bit w/the thread showing 'Contest 7 comin soon'----then all of a sudden (it seems) theres a winner----sheesh, & I new the answer to that one, I even remeber the avatar being used for the goblin's deity *sigh*.......


----------



## Voadam (Feb 13, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> I'll probably do my d24 late tonight
> 
> it looks like this:




If you announce the time I think I'll have a shot on that contest and Rokugan might be mine! However being on the East Coast I might not be up.

I'm getting addicted to looking at your contest thread for updates.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 13, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> If you announce the time I think I'll have a shot on that contest and Rokugan might be mine! However being on the East Coast I might not be up.
> 
> I'm getting addicted to looking at your contest thread for updates.





Ouch! Rokugan ( trancejeremy ) is gone now! Sorry... The monster and magic books are still available though. 

I'm not sure what time I'll be able to post the contest, as I have date with my wife to go see Andre Agassi play tennis tonight. It will probably be after 11 PM PST....


----------



## BSF (Feb 13, 2004)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Email sent. I think I'll take Mindscapes.




Mindscapes is nice, and I do use in our game, so enjoy!


----------



## BSF (Feb 13, 2004)

Sialia has done several avatars.  Mine are just some of them.  

I have missed most of the contests, but it has been fun to see them.


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 13, 2004)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Mindscapes is nice, and I do use in our game, so enjoy!



Yeah, I used that list of books from the Player handout PDF when choosing my book. Maybe Li will get a chance to use it...


----------



## Voadam (Feb 14, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> Ouch! Rokugan ( trancejeremy ) is gone now! Sorry... The monster and magic books are still available though.
> 
> I'm not sure what time I'll be able to post the contest, as I have date with my wife to go see Andre Agassi play tennis tonight. It will probably be after 11 PM PST....




Plenty left on that list that would be nice and that I don't have (Creatures of Rokugan, Spells and Spellcraft, Magic of Rokugan, Arcanis campaign, Spellbound, Book of Eldritch Might II, Heroes of High Favor Half Orcs, and more). Unfortunately I'll be asleep for the d24 one and might miss out on further contests until Tuesday.

Have fun at the Valentine's tennis match.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 14, 2004)

CONTEST EiGHT - OPEN NOW! 

To enter your chance to win a book for contest #8, simply post to this thread with the name of an RPG book you own that you enjoy AND WHY. This can be something new, old, or Non-d20. 

One entry per person. 

Tomorrow, I'll get out my %dice and roll, counting posts ( not counting any addiitonal posts from anyone ) to find the winner. If we do not have 100 entrants by the time I check in tomorrow, and I roll above the number, I'll re-roll. 

Goodluck!


----------



## NiTessine (Feb 14, 2004)

_Godlike_, from Hobgoblynn Press. I enjoy it because it has a unique take on the superhero genre, and has a great deal of in-depth WW2 goodness. The game's got pretty much the best fluff I've ever seen. It's also very gritty, which is pretty rare for a superhero game.


----------



## Trainz (Feb 14, 2004)

The Fiend Folio.

I'm getting so much mileage out of this book. I've had it for a long time now, but I had a game session last week (as a player), and the DM throws a critter at us (don't recall which one) and I go "What ? I didn't know this was in the FF !" and then, half an hour later, another fight, and "What ? Again from the FF ? Man ! How many critters from that book did I miss ?"

Every time I open it, I discover new critters. And many, many, are quite gaming-friendly.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 14, 2004)

Hope #3 is with me...

Player's Guide to Rangers and Rogues. Why? Cause I wrote some of it!  Plus I liked my three entries.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Feb 14, 2004)

Skraag-City of Orcs, because it was my first book as an RPG writer.


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 14, 2004)

_Complete Book of Eldritch Might._ Because of the tremendous depth and scope of imagination in it, and some of the coolest spells I've ever seen.


----------



## Allanon (Feb 14, 2004)

_Manual of the Planes_, because it continues to spark ideas and it has never failed my in creating interesting locales for my adventures.


----------



## SteelDraco (Feb 14, 2004)

_In the Cage: Faces of Sigil_... because it has some of the coolest NPCs I've ever seen in a roleplaying supplement. Great, great stuff.


----------



## BSF (Feb 14, 2004)

Ooh - I am going to list more than 1.

Occult Lore by Penumbra - It has some cool concepts for other types of magic.  I like Oneiromancy (Dream Magic and adventuring in dreams).  I like the elementalism.  The rest is something that I haven't found a way to add to my game yet.  

The Shaman's Handbook by Green Ronin - Nifty spontaneous divine spell caster that interacts with the Spirit World.  

Anger of Angels - Ever since I read that one, I have had this idea for a wacky Angel-based campaign.  Sure, it would be high powered, but it would allow me to give my players a different take on my home-brew world.

Enchiridion of Mystic Music (PDF) by S.T. Cooley - Additional affects for bardic-type music abilities.  I play a Bard, I'm sure you can see the appeal.


----------



## Cyberknight (Feb 14, 2004)

DragonLance Campaign Setting - We just started playing DL again and I love the new Solamnic Knight Prc's


----------



## OfRiceAndHen (Feb 14, 2004)

I am in love with _Draconomicon_ for it's dragon concepts as well as the art.  I love the picture of the blue dragon using Rebuking Breath on the wraiths, simply cool.


----------



## talinthas (Feb 14, 2004)

my favorite non dragonlance rpg book is Urban Arcana.  Not just because i'm a named npc in it (thank you, Stan!), but because it's a joy to read and a font of really cool campaign ideas, like my insurance company of elemental evil concept =)


----------



## Corinthi (Feb 14, 2004)

Murphy's World and Bob, Lord of Evil.


2 of the funniest reads ever for roleplaying games, although the game itself is nigh unplayable.

Jesse


----------



## yangnome (Feb 14, 2004)

Though it isn't a book per se, I'd have to go with my OD&D white box...need I really explain why?


----------



## Stegger (Feb 14, 2004)

Faith and pantheons is probably the best book I own. I generally just flip the book open randomly and read on....
Stegger


----------



## frankthedm (Feb 14, 2004)

1E AD&D DMG is one of my favorite books ever. I enjoy seeing how attitudes on running the D&D games have changed through the years. Also the DMG still has good advice on running games, even in this era of DM laxness


----------



## Mirth (Feb 14, 2004)

I'll go for somewhat obscure...

_Timemaster_ from Pacesetter Games. I'm a sucker for Time-Bending-Warping-Traveling RPGs. Unfortunately, nobody I played with was and this box has sat on my shelf for many a year, unplayed but not unloved. I tossed around the idea of trying to obtain the license to do a d20 version of Simon Hawke's _TimeWars_ series of books, but I'm afraid I'm the only one who would be interested in playing it... Oh well.


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 14, 2004)

The PHB.  Makes it all happen.


----------



## Wycen (Feb 14, 2004)

Faces of Evil:  The Fiends because it is almost completely crunch free, (maybe 100 percent, I need to read it again), and yet it is full of information, inspiration and entertaining to read.


----------



## trentonjoe (Feb 14, 2004)

2e Faiths and Avatars

That book got me hooked on the realms.  I still flip through it if  I am thinking about making a cleric of talos bad guy or something.


----------



## shoplifter (Feb 14, 2004)

Hackmaster, 4th edition. It's the perfect and most realistic simulation of fantasy combat ever. It can do no wrong, and the GM is ALWAYS right (so long as it says so in the rules)


----------



## CrusaderX (Feb 14, 2004)

I really like the AD&D Complete Paladin's Handbook.  Because I really like Paladins.


----------



## BobROE (Feb 14, 2004)

The FRCS because it just has so many posibilities in it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 14, 2004)

Draconomicon. Amazing book that has helped me even more with a campaign that was going to have a strong Dragon focus...now I've got some MORE great ideas for the game.


----------



## Poster Bard (Feb 14, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> CONTEST EiGHT - OPEN NOW!
> 
> To enter your chance to win a book for contest #8, simply post to this thread with the name of an RPG book you own that you enjoy AND WHY. This can be something new, old, or Non-d20.




PHB - I'm a core rules guy!


----------



## Tyris Harmon (Feb 14, 2004)

Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting.
Love the setting.  Never get tired of reading the book.  A wealth of ideas for adventuring.


----------



## jaults (Feb 14, 2004)

While I realize the game (and the company) has a bad reputation, the _Rifts_ core book from Palladium is one of my favorites. It has such a wealth of interesting ideas, and I have always liked the combination of tech and magic that is in that system/setting.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 14, 2004)

The *Midnight Campaign Setting*---I just got it & its really sparked some creativity----I've got to take my Daughter on a trip to my mom's this weekend, so, while I wont be able to play in any more contests this weekend, I will be workin on my midnight game----

BTW, for the next game I'll choose #16---had to try


----------



## JesterPoet (Feb 14, 2004)

I love my *d20 Toolbox* by AEG.  For quite a few reasons, actually.  I think the thing that convinced me to buy it, though, is that there's actually a table to determine a random pickled product.  Really, how could anyone not enjoy rolling for randome pickled products.  I would say, since I have gotten this book, pickled product appearances in my game have increased by 200%


----------



## bubbalin (Feb 14, 2004)

D20 modern, because this is the one class based system where you can come up with a concept first and still find a way to express that in stats without a lot of extraneous abilities that are counter to the concept.

Now if only they had done similar with the advanced and prestige classes...


----------



## Kyramus (Feb 14, 2004)

RPG book
Any

I'd go with... Drow of the Underdark 2e.  It's still a minefield of info if you want to convert it, OR just use the non system specific stuff.  It has names, houses, house items, guards, how Drows live, etc.


----------



## Beale Knight (Feb 14, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> CONTEST EiGHT - OPEN NOW!
> 
> To enter your chance to win a book for contest #8, simply post to this thread with the name of an RPG book you own that you enjoy AND WHY. This can be something new, old, or Non-d20.




I'd have to say Next Age Heroes, but that's primarily because it's my baby and I'm all sorts of partial!


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Feb 14, 2004)

It's not terribly original, but the Draconomicon.  Like others have said, it's great for working dragons of all types and challenges throughout a campaign.


----------



## DaveMage (Feb 14, 2004)

Tome of Horrors by Necromancer.

Every time I read it I get inspired to run a game.


----------



## Durandal (Feb 14, 2004)

Dawnforge Campaign Setting, by FFG - because I love the idea, however cliched it may be, of a world just starting its Golden Age, leaving all sorts of room for players to make their mark on the world, without too many pesky uber-NPCs to get in the way. Plus, all sorts of cool new variety, whether in races, classes, or background, keeps things fresh and interesting.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 14, 2004)

My choice would have to be Van Richten's guides from Ravenloft, those little brown book-thingies.  They're the ones that got my imagination started with D&D (I didn't start so early) and hold enormous amounts of information on the roleplaying of the undead/lycanthropes/golems/etc... as well as interesting power ideas for them that aren't too hard to convert.


----------



## jaldaen (Feb 14, 2004)

I own the Monsternomicon and its my favorite RPG book not only because it is well written and the art is awesome... but also because I helped write it and won an ENnie for that work along with all the other Privateer Wordsmiths (for those at the last Ennies ceremony I was "that Privateer Guy" ;-)


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 14, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> *CONTEST EiGHT - OPEN NOW!
> 
> To enter your chance to win a book for contest #8, simply post to this thread with the name of an RPG book you own that you enjoy AND WHY. This can be something new, old, or Non-d20. *




*The End (d20 version)* is an RPG book I enjoy very much.  Aside from the game mechanics, it's got fantastic "flavor text" throughout.  Though I usually dislike the fluff and want the crunch, this is a book I find myself reading over and over again.

And I'm having the most fun running an online game of this than I am playing in or running any other game.


----------



## Tolen Mar (Feb 14, 2004)

Arcana Unearthed

I was to the point where building a character for a game was just an exercise in dullness.  Now I have new choices, and an interesting system to go along with it.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 14, 2004)

Complete Book of Eldritch Might.  It's a bunch of stuff that I had in PDF, but didn't use, and I didn't want to buy all three of the hard copies.  This book solves both problems.  Plus, it's got the AU conversion notes for all the book's spells and PrCs in an appendix.  That alone was worth it to me.

Best,
tKL


----------



## jayaint (Feb 14, 2004)

Contest 8

Faiths and Pantheons, 'cause I have been addicted to clerics in 3.x.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 14, 2004)

I really enjoy Manual of the Planes, simply because it tends to get my creative juices flowing whenever I look through it.  That's all I ever ask for in a book.


----------



## JoeBlank (Feb 14, 2004)

_Heroes of High Favor: Half-Orcs _because it does one thing, and does it right. Same goes of the other _HOHF_ books, but so far this one is my favorite. And as much as I like the feel of a hefty tome, something just feels right holding this little book that is so chock full of ideas.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Feb 14, 2004)

I really like the 1st Ed DMG because it has a lot of lists to furnish whatever dungeon you might think of.

AR


----------



## ConnorSB (Feb 14, 2004)

Bruce Cordell's Mindscapes. Its a really neat and fun alternative to the Psi HB, and almost every page give me new ideas for a Psionic campain. It combined with Of Sound Mind = awsomeness.


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 14, 2004)

The Rappan Athuk series from NG.  I loved reading these modules.  I haven't run then straight yet but I look forward to doing so someday.  But I got my money's worth just reading them.


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 14, 2004)

Aw, what the heck. I could still use Urban Arcana or one of a few other books...

I'm a big fan of Spycraft. This book sparked more campaign ideas then almost any other I've ever read. Now if I could just find some PCs to run the adventures for....


----------



## Corinth (Feb 14, 2004)

*Spycraft Espionage Handbook*

For the first time in a very long time, I'm enjoying the pure thrill of the hobby again as I once did when I first got into it back in 1981.  The reason is because this is the first game other than D&D & Star Wars (for me) to present such a strong gameplay paradigm that campaign gameplay can easily be done in the casual format that marked the early days of the hobby, and the level of support that AEG produces--while not necessarily rapid or frequent--is consistantly of a quality that makes me want for WOTC and others to incorporate the innovative ideas first presented here.  (It's also quickly selling me on *Stargate SG-1*; on a similiar note, it sold me on the d20 version of L5R.)


----------



## Urbanmech (Feb 14, 2004)

1st Edition Unearthed Arcana.  Barbarians that hated magic, noble cavaliers, and more subraces than you could shake a jo stick at made the book magical.  That book really expanded our early games and brought a lot of options to the table.  Plus the drawings of all the really exotic polearms helped a 7th grader know a fork fuchard from a lucern hammer.


----------



## SamuraiY (Feb 14, 2004)

Seas of Blood. I love the idea of dnd battles on the high seas.


----------



## megamania (Feb 14, 2004)

Currently I am enjoying the Draconomicon.   I am creating my own game world and hope to have Dragons as a central source of power, secrets and adventure.  Their influence is great and the book is helping me give the dragon lords distinct feel and thus more believibility within the world.

Go Dragons.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 14, 2004)

I'll go with a new one that I just aquired: A Magical Society: Ecology and Culture.  This is the rare book that makes the reader think.  It challenges the reader with intelligence and thought.  It is not a simple collection of feats or prestige classes, nor is it a catalog of magical items.  It's a book of thought out science and reasoning brought into the fantasy realm.


----------



## dvb (Feb 14, 2004)

The one that I enjoy reading the most is Oriental Adventures, 3rd ed. Even though it focused on Rokugan, I liked it. I have always been fascinated with Asian culture, so this is, in some ways, a no-brainer for me.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 14, 2004)

OK, I 'm gonna close this one now. There will be a another one real soon though... 

Rolling the dice in a minute



OK , contest #8 winner is Durandal ! Congrats! 

Durandal, please send me an email with your book choice and mailing address. 

I'll be mailing these out together after all the contests are over to save me multiple trips to the post office

# 9 will start soon!

edit - Oh , I forgot to answer my own question. I'll go with ATLAS's Dynasties and Demagogues - This book not only provides character modifiction rules for playing PC's better suited to a role playing heavy political campaign, but also has tutorials in the form of examples to help educate a DM on how to integrate roleplaying and RP based adventures into the campaign. Even if you choose not to run a campaign that is politics heavy, this book can help you use those non-combat skills more effectively. Its companion book, Crime & Punishment, is pretty good too.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 14, 2004)

CONTEST NINE - OK, I said very soon, so here it is: 

simple- just pick a number between 1-24. 

One guess per member. 

Please be sure not to pick a number that has already been selected by someone else. When all 24 numbers have been picked, I'll roll my Green d24 to find the winner! 

Goodluck


----------



## CrusaderX (Feb 14, 2004)

I'll say...7


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 14, 2004)

I will take # 6


----------



## Crothian (Feb 14, 2004)

16...


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 14, 2004)

19...


----------



## DaveMage (Feb 14, 2004)

23!


----------



## trentonjoe (Feb 14, 2004)

13!


----------



## d20Dwarf (Feb 14, 2004)

3!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 14, 2004)

I call 12


----------



## Mirth (Feb 14, 2004)

21!!!!!


----------



## talinthas (Feb 14, 2004)

4 for this one =)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 14, 2004)

8...as I try again!


----------



## Wycen (Feb 14, 2004)

24 for me.


----------



## physics_ninja (Feb 14, 2004)

I choose . . . 5 . . . The illuminati will be most pleased.


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 14, 2004)

I'll go for 11


----------



## babomb (Feb 14, 2004)

I'll try 20.


----------



## Beale Knight (Feb 14, 2004)

Put down for twenty

d'oh, beaten to the punch again. 
Alright then, 17!


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Feb 14, 2004)

I'll grab 18!


----------



## Trainz (Feb 14, 2004)

15 !


----------



## JesterPoet (Feb 14, 2004)

Since I can't take my regular 26, I guess I'll have to pick *9*


----------



## yangnome (Feb 14, 2004)

14!


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 14, 2004)

I think there are 4 numbers left...


----------



## BSF (Feb 14, 2004)

Looks like 1 is open.  I'll take that.

If it isn't, then my mind is foggy and I need to look again.


----------



## cptg1481 (Feb 14, 2004)

*I'm In....*

I want a chance at this cool contest......


I say # 22

Recommended by my 6 year old.......


----------



## guedo79 (Feb 14, 2004)

10 please


----------



## Harlock (Feb 14, 2004)

I suppose 5


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 14, 2004)

Harlock said:
			
		

> I suppose 5




#5 is already taken only one left is #2


----------



## Harlock (Feb 14, 2004)

ah misread, well put me down for 2


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 14, 2004)

OK - - that's everybody then? 

The fickle green d24 says: :"3" !

Looks like d20Dwarf ! 


Congrats on winning contest#9! 

Please send me an email with your book selection and your address. Oh - please list an alternate book as well. It is unlikely that the contest winner #8 will select the same book, but that person has first choice, and I have not heard from them yet. 

I'll be mailing out all the books together after the last contest to save on trips to the post office. 


-
Thanks for playing. Look for contest 10 to start late tonight. 

BFG


----------



## LGodamus (Feb 14, 2004)

well for the next one i want 13..ok?


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 14, 2004)

LGodamus said:
			
		

> well for the next one i want 13..ok?




sure, bit it's a d12 contest....


----------



## LGodamus (Feb 14, 2004)

gahhhh
...sheesh  I guess 12 then....although its my second choice


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 14, 2004)

LGodamus said:
			
		

> gahhhh
> ...sheesh  I guess 12 then....although its my second choice




just kidding! 

It will be  a % roll based on posts - you can enter late tonight or tomorrow AM with no problem...


----------



## Nifelhein (Feb 15, 2004)

Adn we gotta choose a number is it so? I would take 26 if that is what will be..


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 15, 2004)

Nifelhein said:
			
		

> Adn we gotta choose a number is it so? I would take 26 if that is what will be..




No, sorry.  The contest doesn't start 'till late tonight. Full instructions will be posted then - please come back!


----------



## Nifelhein (Feb 15, 2004)

Noo problem, I will try to come back by then!


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 15, 2004)

CONTEST TEN - OPEN NOW:

To enter, just post to this thread. Tonight's theme is: "The game I want to play, but haven't yet." In your post, please describe the setting by name or genre that you would most like to play, but just haven't had the opportunity for whatever reason. The game could be non-d20, or even non-RPG if you wish... 

One entry per person

Tomorrow, I'll roll my % dice, and count posts to find the winner. If there are less entry posts than my die roll, I will re-roll. 

Contest 10 will end at approx. 8:00 PM PST Sunday FEB 15, or after 100 entrants, whichever is first.

Goodluck!


----------



## OfRiceAndHen (Feb 15, 2004)

hmm, Always wanted to play a Stargate SG 1 game, can never find the book tho.  I'd play either standard universe or a slightly altered one.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 15, 2004)

I'd LOVE to play Mutants & Masterminds - I have bought all the books so far, and it seems like it would be a "super" fun game to play. I have always been a comic book freak ( see I CAN spell it correctly ) though, collecting since jr high school. 

I even went out & bought LOADS of HeroClix figures to use as minis if I ever get to run a supers game! 

Someday...


----------



## JesterPoet (Feb 15, 2004)

I really want to play Wraith.  I've wanted to play for a long time, but have never known anyone willing to run it. 

It seems like a great system though.

Oh, and I don't need to pick a number, but if I did, I would pick 26.  But I don't, so I'm not going to.

Something tells me that won't be nearly as funny in the morning.  I'm off to go watch _Leap of Faith_


----------



## Crothian (Feb 15, 2004)

I've been wanting to play a Slaine game.  I've got moist of the books, reead them many times, but just haven't been able to play.  I'm hoping to at some summer cons though.


----------



## JesterPoet (Feb 15, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> I'd LOVE to play Mutants & Masterminds - I have bought all the books so far, and it seems like it would be a "super" fun game to play. I have always been a comic book freak though, collecting since jr high school.
> 
> I even went out & bought LOADS of HeroClix figures to use as minis if I ever get to run a supers game!
> 
> Someday...




Obviously this post doesn't count.

But I wanted to respond to this.  We've played Mutants and Masterminds, and I must say, PLAY IT.

It's a great superhero game, and really ends up being a lot of fun.  I've played a lot of superhero games, and I must say that M&M is the best.

I hope I don't get in trouble for posting twice, but I really wanted to comment.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 15, 2004)

JesterPoet said:
			
		

> Obviously this post doesn't count.
> 
> But I wanted to respond to this.  We've played Mutants and Masterminds, and I must say, PLAY IT.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the testimonial! I really want to play this, so perhaps I'll have to try it with strangers at a con. 

No problem with discussion & multiple posts from anyone. I'll only be counting first posts to find the winner though...


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 15, 2004)

I really want to play Midnight, something about trying to over come overwhelming odds. I have only given it a quick once over and it just sounds like an interesting concept to play.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 15, 2004)

I'd like to play in a Buffy RPG game, but I'm the only one in my immediate group willing to run it.

So, I'll get to run for one or two players sometime when life stops interceeding.


----------



## BobROE (Feb 15, 2004)

I want to play (well run) a d20 Modern campaign.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 15, 2004)

Wheel of time d20. Came close but the game never materialized and we did D&D instead.


----------



## SteelDraco (Feb 15, 2004)

I'd really like to try to do an Arthurian-inspired game of GURPS: Reign of Steel, with the PCs as reincarnations of various Round Table knights.

That, or Firefly.


----------



## BSF (Feb 15, 2004)

Just one?  

OK, I would like to play/run a Dragonstar game.  So much that is familiar, but enough that is different.  

I would also enjoy a D20 Modern game with supernatural elements.  I have a concept for a game to run here in Albuquerque.  Something to introduce my friends to a lot of the weird stories around town and then take those stories up a notch or three.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 15, 2004)

Monopoly, cause I want to screw with people's lives like Ken Lay and the rest. Plus the fact I can do what I want while a certain Pres in office is nice too as long as I pay him.


----------



## jaults (Feb 15, 2004)

Hmmm... I was planning a faerie-themed FR game after reading Lord Dunsany's King Of Elflands Daughter (which is a brilliant book that everyone should read, by the way). I would like to see that come to fruition.

Jason


----------



## SamuraiY (Feb 15, 2004)

I want to try BESM. I dont know a thing about it, but its based on anime, and that makes me curious


----------



## NiTessine (Feb 15, 2004)

Me, I want to play _Spycraft_. It was a very expensive book, and I've yet to get my players even consider playing the damned thing.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 15, 2004)

dvb said:
			
		

> The one that I enjoy reading the most is Oriental Adventures, 3rd ed. Even though it focused on Rokugan, I liked it. I have always been fascinated with Asian culture, so this is, in some ways, a no-brainer for me.






Hey dvb : I forgot to say 'welcome'  to ENWorld! no doubt you are a regular lurker though - post some more!


----------



## talinthas (Feb 15, 2004)

i want to play in an urban arcana game really badly.  i think drow lawyers would rock =)


----------



## Poster Bard (Feb 15, 2004)

ST RPG


----------



## JRRNeiklot (Feb 15, 2004)

Hackmaster.  I ran a game for a bit, but it crashed because one guy insisted on playing D20.  I would love to play it, though.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 15, 2004)

I's always wanted to play BESM (even way before they came out with the D20 version). I have sourcebooks for 4 different animes from GOO.


----------



## Wycen (Feb 15, 2004)

I'd like to play a Judge's Guild Wilderlands or City State of the Invicible Overlord campaign, but half of the people I game with either don't run games or don't know about it, and the other half are doing other various settings.


----------



## Tyris Harmon (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm dying to play in a Midnight campaign.  Of course I'm the only one with the books in my group.  Which means I'll have to run it.  Would really prefer to be a PC though.


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 15, 2004)

Spycraft, please.  I own almost all the books (except maybe one) and I ran it _once_.  Very fun.  I want more.


----------



## trentonjoe (Feb 15, 2004)

I'd like to do Song of Ice and Fire ( or whatever it is called, it ahs been so long since I read them) game based on the george RR Martin book.

IF anyone is doing a PMemail game like that and needs one more please let me know!

I'd also Like to play in a pre-Time of troubles FR game


----------



## Mirth (Feb 15, 2004)

I'd really like to play d20 Modern, but the one game I got in on, Morrus' PbP game died right as it began...


----------



## Gilladian (Feb 15, 2004)

Nyambe. I have the rules, the module, and I'm dying to try it. But my players just look blank when I mention it. Urrrgh!

Gilladian


----------



## DaveMage (Feb 15, 2004)

I'd really like to play the Homeworld 2 computer game.

*sigh*


----------



## Nifelhein (Feb 15, 2004)

I wanted to play Oriental Adventures a while back, I gave players some options, OA, Monte's UA, Ravenloft or we could check whether Midnight got something good in it.

They wanted to try Midnight, I went in search of information on it and bought all the books by now, I fell in love with the setting by the time I read the first book and that resulted in my absurdly high number of posts at againsttheshadow.org, the highest of all.

I still want to play OA sometime, even more after I have seen the last samurai and am reading Musashi... I always loved oriental honor and flavour, but it seems I would not take any player too, what may make things a lot difficult.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 15, 2004)

I'd like to try an Urban Arcana game...also I'd like to do things my own way and try out some D20 Dune.


----------



## guedo79 (Feb 15, 2004)

I'd like to play in the old basic D&D rule set.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Feb 15, 2004)

Arcana Unearthed and Oriental Adventures are books I'd love to build a game around, but the game I'm really hankering for is a Planescape game.  I haven't had a dose of Planescape (outside of the CRPG, _Torment_, which was incredible) since high school.


----------



## CrusaderX (Feb 15, 2004)

There are so many games I'd like to play.  But a good, epic Lord of the Rings game (either using Decipher's rules, or some other system) could be the ultimate.  But since LOTR is almost sacred, the conditions would have to be _just_ right.


----------



## Beale Knight (Feb 15, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> CONTEST TEN - OPEN NOW:
> 
> To enter, just post to this thread. Tonight's theme is: "The game I want to play, but haven't yet." In your post, please describe the setting by name or genre that you would most like to play, but just haven't had the opportunity for whatever reason.




Savage Heroes - My FLGS just pointed it out to me and it looks great.


----------



## Stegger (Feb 15, 2004)

The games I would like to play, is actually just a game that is the DMs own design, and not just a bought one from a company. Might sound simple, but that is what I would like to play!!


----------



## Nifelhein (Feb 15, 2004)

And why don't we have anyone saying: _The game I would like to DM is..._? It makes me think that wveryone DMs when needed but prefers playing... and I think that someone MUST prefer DMing!!!!


----------



## Kyramus (Feb 15, 2004)

I've been DMing way too long.  I'd like to be a player for either a generic D&D or something in Kalamar.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Feb 15, 2004)

Well two games I have never played are an Egyptian based world and d20 Modern. We havent played an Egyptian based one because my players aren't interested adn the D20 Modern has not been played yet since we havent finished our current game.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 15, 2004)

I would like to play *Broncosaurus Rex* but time is limited and my group sticks to 3.5e D&D.  Maybe at the next Gameday I could run it....


----------



## ConnorSB (Feb 15, 2004)

I always wanted to play a real longterm game- from first to twentieth with then same character. Never got past eighth...

EDIT: And to be more in line with the other answers, I've always wanted to play a Scarred Lands game with a DM who knew the CS.


----------



## yangnome (Feb 15, 2004)

I'd love to play in a good tabletop Cthulhu game.


----------



## Trainz (Feb 15, 2004)

I was interested in the Four Colors to Fantasy game. I might even buy it one day, but for now my money is on the UA !


----------



## cptg1481 (Feb 15, 2004)

*I'm In*

For the 1st non RPG submission I'd really like to learn to play that game that the Myans used to play with the heads of thier enemies.   It's kind of like basketball in that there are hoops for the head to go through.   Physical contact is highly encouraged and the loosers are sacrificed afterwords.


Anyone know the name and or a place I can find more information on it so I can put it into my game.


Thanks.


----------



## Pants (Feb 15, 2004)

I'd actually like to play in several games.

A Call of Cthulhu game that won't peter out after only a few games.

A long running DnD game... All the campaigns seem to end before I actually get a chance to connect with the characters...

A Midnight Campaign would be super sweet...


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 15, 2004)

Where to begin.....

I'd really love to be running a Midnight table-top game. The PbP game I'm running is great, but a table-top campaign would be very welcome as well.

I'd also love to run a "Knights of the Old Republic" era Starwars game as well as a d20 Modern and Cthulhu hybrid.

Oh yea, and Wheel of Time.

And lets not forget the Arcana Unearthed and a few dozen D&D campaign I've had floating around in my head for the last few years.


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 15, 2004)

Mutants and Masterminds; myself and one other person are the only people I know interested in the supers genre, and I'd die to play in it.


----------



## nHammer (Feb 15, 2004)

I'd just like to play any Horror game. Call of Cthulhu would be my first choice. It has been TO LONG since I last played horror.


----------



## Tolen Mar (Feb 15, 2004)

I think at the moment the only thing that comes to mind is a non-RPG called Mega-supremacy.  I always wanted to try it, but I never had the cash to get it.  (There is a used copy at my LGS, but even it is pretty expensive.)

For RPG games...I kinda want to get ahold of Amber diceless.  I think if I had it, I could talk my dad into dusting off the old RPG muscles since Amber is his favorite book series ever.


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 15, 2004)

I'd like to play a long-term Spycraft game. I've barely used the rules, but I love the system.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 15, 2004)

A historical game where the PCs are members of Cardinal Richelieu's guard, tasked with 'special' missions.

(Richelieu was the first modern statesman, to my mind, and therefore a very interesting figure to use in a campaign)


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 15, 2004)

I have always wanted to play in the Perpetrater Press setting with steamtech and stuff like that but they are always delaying their book and I have been waiting ever since the witches trilogy and this wait is driving me nuts.

Oh...and Midnight, and Dawnforge (although I do have a group kind of being formed right now for that), and the upcoming Eberron (I know it's not out yet), and Dark Sun, and a world using Elements of Magic.  

But the first one is the one I want the most.


----------



## LGodamus (Feb 15, 2004)

Iwish I could get my group to try champions....but we are just basically a d&d group


----------



## Corinth (Feb 15, 2004)

Exalted

I've wanted to run my Saga of Thorns game for years now, with players playing multiple characters over the course of the saga, but there's been no takers so far.


----------



## megamania (Feb 15, 2004)

I would like to check out Scared Lands.  It has the gritty edge of Darksun but is closer to the "traditional" DnD feel.  I have several books each make me want to check it out all the more.

Seems that the conflict of gods give all the major games their unique feel.
F Realms= Time of Troubles
Dragonlance= Paladin vs Chaos
Scarred Lands= upstart gods vs the traditional
Darksun= no gods to regulate the world


----------



## JoeBlank (Feb 15, 2004)

Gotta mention 2, but I'm surprised I have not seen either of them mentioned yet.

Conan: because I am reading the REH stories for the first time, and loving them.

Eberron: I liked the premise of the contest, and so far I am liking the sounds of the result.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 15, 2004)

I'd like to play in Dawnforge---where all the legends begin


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 15, 2004)

Midnight.  My group's in FR, and looks to be for a while, but Midnight looks really sweet (particularly from all I've read about it on the boards).

Best,
Nick


----------



## The Freak (Feb 16, 2004)

I'd love to play Spycraft.


----------



## Sir Trent (Feb 16, 2004)

I've been wanting to try playing the Starwars game, but haven't had time.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 16, 2004)

OK, Contest 10 is offcially closed. 

I'm rolling the % dice now: and got 94. Well, that won't work - not enough posts. 

So, I'm rolling again:  07! 

Let's see who won...

Looks like Voadam! Congrats! 

Voadam, please send me an email with your book selection and mailing address. I'll be mailing out all the books together after all the contests are done... 

Thanks to all for playing -

look for CONTEST 11 to start soon. 

-BFG


----------



## Trainz (Feb 16, 2004)

Congratulations Voadam !

How "soon" is soon BFG ? Tonight ?


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 16, 2004)

How about an hour or so?


----------



## Trainz (Feb 16, 2004)

...so...tired...must...stay up...for......contest.......need....more....free.......stuff....


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 16, 2004)

CONTEST 11 OPEN NOW... This one is a simple one, simply post a number between 2 and 48, and I will roll 2 d24's after all the numbers have been taken to decide the winner. 

One entry per person please. 

Thanks & Goodluck!


----------



## LGodamus (Feb 16, 2004)

I got 13 for sure this time .............


----------



## Steverooo (Feb 16, 2004)

I rolled a six (6).


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 16, 2004)

Rack me up a 21.


----------



## Corinthi (Feb 16, 2004)

Can't resist the 42.


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 16, 2004)

I've got 23


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 16, 2004)

Ooo  Ooo  I pick number 25.


----------



## Wycen (Feb 16, 2004)

I pick 24.


----------



## jgbrowning (Feb 16, 2004)

22?

joe b.


----------



## Corinth (Feb 16, 2004)

27!


----------



## NiTessine (Feb 16, 2004)

I'll take 20.


----------



## Allanon (Feb 16, 2004)

Mine is 36.


----------



## babomb (Feb 16, 2004)

I'll go with 26.


----------



## Particle_Man (Feb 16, 2004)

Let's try for 26.

[Edit -- D'oh!  26 is taken!  Well, if ties are not allowed, can I change my number to 16?]


----------



## ConnorSB (Feb 16, 2004)

17 for me


----------



## BobROE (Feb 16, 2004)

I'll go with 28.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 16, 2004)

Darn.  21's gone.

31?


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 16, 2004)

I'll take 33


----------



## talinthas (Feb 16, 2004)

where do you get d24s, anyway?  let's go with 40


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 16, 2004)

talinthas said:
			
		

> where do you get d24s, anyway?  let's go with 40




http://enworld.rpgshop.com/search.php?query=d24&x=6&y=10

But the real question, is what do you do with them! ???


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 16, 2004)

29 for me


----------



## Stegger (Feb 16, 2004)

30 for me.....


----------



## Beale Knight (Feb 16, 2004)

Let's see - all the twenties chosen, and potshots of the teens and thirties, and one each of <10 and >40. I'll take a low one and say 9.
(Unless, of course, someone has beaten me to the punch in the time it's taken to post this   )


----------



## Mirth (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey 19...


----------



## Sir Trent (Feb 16, 2004)

How about 32

which by my counts leaves: 

1-5, 7-8, 10-12, 14-15, 18, 34-35, 37-39, and 41


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 16, 2004)

Sir Trent said:
			
		

> How about 32
> 
> which by my counts leaves:
> 
> 1-5, 7-8, 10-12, 14-15, 18, 34-35, 37-39, and 41



I wouldn't suggest taking 1.


----------



## Allanon (Feb 16, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> http://enworld.rpgshop.com/search.php?query=d24&x=6&y=10
> 
> But the real question, is what do you do with them! ???



 Oooohh nice, and on the matter of usefullness, I'd use them as damage dice , nothing says TPK quite like a 10d24 breath weapon


----------



## Tyris Harmon (Feb 16, 2004)

38 for me.


----------



## Elocin (Feb 16, 2004)

18 for me.


----------



## JoeBlank (Feb 16, 2004)

Isn't 44 still available?

If not, my alternate choice is 14.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 16, 2004)

12...


----------



## Kyramus (Feb 16, 2004)

34 please


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 16, 2004)

*20* for me.


----------



## CrusaderX (Feb 16, 2004)

I'll choose 37


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 16, 2004)

Awww...Urban Arcana's gone...most of the stuff I was looking for is gone now...but I'll try anyway. 

8!


----------



## trentonjoe (Feb 16, 2004)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> I wouldn't suggest taking 1.





I'll take 15

if that is taken12

then 11,


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm going to keep aiming high and go for 39


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 16, 2004)

35 for me please


----------



## Sir Trent (Feb 16, 2004)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> I wouldn't suggest taking 1.



Yeah John, thanks for noticing    I also missed 43 and 44, but what do you expect that early in them morning?


----------



## Poster Bard (Feb 16, 2004)

I say "3"


----------



## Harlock (Feb 16, 2004)

I'll shoot for 11


----------



## KB9JMQ (Feb 16, 2004)

I will take 15.


----------



## jaults (Feb 16, 2004)

Gimme a *10*! Or maybe _the_ 10!


----------



## Shadeus (Feb 16, 2004)

4 sounds good.


----------



## The Freak (Feb 16, 2004)

Hmm... 13


----------



## CombatWombat51 (Feb 16, 2004)

37 sounds good, although I'm sure it, and everything else is already taken. I can just hope multiple correct answers are good for multiple prizes!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 16, 2004)

(Deleted)


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 16, 2004)

The Ent takes 41, please.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 16, 2004)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> 22?




22 is taken!  

But  I think 2/5/7/14/41/43  are still available 


I'll be closing this soon!


-BFG


----------



## Ed Cha (Feb 16, 2004)

C'mon, five!


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 16, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> The Ent takes 41, please.






good !  

2/5/7/14/43  still available then!


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 16, 2004)

still looking for :

2/7/14/43


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 16, 2004)

BTW, this is a very cool (not to mention generous) concept.  I don't know if it will garner any additional ENnie votes for you BFG (merit alone suggests you'll do fine), but if it does then perhaps I'll begin pillaging my own reserves for goodies to give away .

See ya around, and good luck when the elections open tomorrow!


----------



## CrusaderX (Feb 16, 2004)

CombatWombat51 said:
			
		

> 37 sounds good, although I'm sure it, and everything else is already taken. I can just hope multiple correct answers are good for multiple prizes!




37 is taken.  Hurry up and choose another one.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 16, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> BTW, this is a very cool (not to mention generous) concept.  I don't know if it will garner any additional ENnie votes for you BFG (merit alone suggests you'll do fine), but if it does then perhaps I'll begin pillaging my own reserves for goodies to give away .
> 
> See ya around, and good luck when the elections open tomorrow!





Thanks! 

I don't think it will result in too many more votes for me either, but it has been a lot of fun so far, And it does give me a small feeling of satisfaction to give a little bit back to this community.

And best of luck in the voting to you !


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 16, 2004)

14

Best,
tKL


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 16, 2004)

43!


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 16, 2004)

still looking for 2/7/43


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 16, 2004)

That's better AB ! - still need a  2/7


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 16, 2004)

allright, I have to go to a meeting, so I'm gonna call contest 11 officially closed! 

The First Die Roll: 


5


The second die roll: 

6

Which gives us : 11 !

edit: 

Which makes our winner: Harlock! 

Congrats to you Harlock, 
Please send me an email with your book preference and mailing address. Please make an alternate book selection as well, as I am still waiting for contest 10 winner ( Voadam ) to tell me what that selection is. 

I'll be mailing these all out together after all the contests are over, so that I only need to make one trip to the post office. 

Thanks for playing,

-BFG


----------



## Trainz (Feb 16, 2004)

Arg !

So close... I couldn't stay up last night, I was too tired.

I missed it by this ===> "


----------



## jaults (Feb 16, 2004)

Crap, I missed it by one pip... Cursed dice!


----------



## Harlock (Feb 16, 2004)

Cool. Email sent.  Thanks, BFG.


----------



## Sir Trent (Feb 16, 2004)

*wondering*

How up to date is the remaining prize list?


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 16, 2004)

Sir Trent said:
			
		

> How up to date is the remaining prize list?




The list is updated except for Voadam and Harlock's prizes. Harlock will either be taking Spells & Spellcraft or Magic of Rokugan depending on Voadam's choice - 

Of course Voadam does not have his email option activated, so I'm not quite sure how to contact him... 

I added some more options to the list, so there are still 50 different items available at this point!


----------



## Thorin Stoutfoot (Feb 16, 2004)

41!


----------



## Voadam (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm back online and just found out I won!

I'll take Fantasy Flight Games' Spells and Spellcraft, I've wanted their familiar enhancing rules for a while.

Thanks!


----------



## Harlock (Feb 16, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'm back online and just found out I won!
> 
> I'll take Fantasy Flight Games' Spells and Spellcraft, I've wanted their familiar enhancing rules for a while.
> 
> Thanks!




Then I'll be getting Magic of Rokugan.  Groovy!


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 16, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'm back online and just found out I won!
> 
> I'll take Fantasy Flight Games' Spells and Spellcraft, I've wanted their familiar enhancing rules for a while.
> 
> Thanks!





You got it! - you stole it right from under Harlock's nose actually! Oh well, he will be happy with the Rokugan book though ( his second choice )...  Please send me your mailing address via email!  I'l be mailing these out after all the contests are over!


----------



## Voadam (Feb 16, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> You got it! - you stole it right from under Harlock's nose actually! Oh well, he will be happy with the Rokugan book though ( his second choice )...  Please send me your mailing address via email!  I'l be mailing these out after all the contests are over!




Sorry about that Harlock, You have good taste in supplements though! Afer our choices that leaves Spellbound, the BoEMs, and HoHF-elves for magic supplements still on the list.

E-mail sent from my hotmail account.


----------



## Sir Trent (Feb 16, 2004)

Just bumping it back to the first page


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 16, 2004)

CONTEST 12 - OPEN NOW:

To win a book selection from the list in post 1, please post to this thread with your answer to the following question: 

What is your current screensaver/and or wallpaper for your computer? 

One entry per person - You can post more than that, but only your first post will count for contest 12. 

I will close this contest at approximately 7PM PST, after which I will roll % dice to determine the winner by counting first posts. If I roll higher than the number of entries, I will roll again until I have an appropriate number.

Goodluck!


----------



## Tyris Harmon (Feb 16, 2004)

Screensaver-Matrix

Wallpaper-pic of my wife and I at a party.


----------



## Trainz (Feb 16, 2004)

Right now my desktop is blank, but I used to have a gif of my daughter... swallowing flies. It was slowing my machine too much though...







What are my chances of you rolling 02 ? ? !


----------



## talinthas (Feb 16, 2004)

you're insane, you know that? =)
coming up with contests must be annoying =)

anyway, my wallpaper for my desktop is from the anime Haibane Renmei, and my laptop is from the Draconomicon.

and of course, posting this among the first few responses is surefire way not to win, but go fig =)


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 16, 2004)

I rolled a "7" last time, so anything is possible! The odds are the same no matter what number you have - but you dice freaks should know this!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 16, 2004)

Wallpaper - Some kind of strange abstract metallic ball.....thing.

Screensaver - Matrix code.


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 16, 2004)

I definitely feel that I'm posting too soon here (despite what the % freaks will tell me), but...

My screen saver at the office is a Call of Cthulhu montage.  Horrible scenes; disturbing quotes; stuff like that.  Fortunately I have a private office so it doesn't bother/upset my co-workers .


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 16, 2004)

My wallpaper is the map dor the Midnight campaign settin


----------



## LGodamus (Feb 16, 2004)

a sorceress summoning a storm while she stands on a rocky outcroppin at the ocean

but my screen saver is just 3d pipes


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 16, 2004)

My wallpaper is the map dor the Midnight campaign settin


----------



## Crothian (Feb 16, 2004)

My Wallpaper is Eliza Dushku from the TV show Tru Calling


----------



## Pants (Feb 16, 2004)

My background is currently from Thief 3: Deadly Shadows.
http://www.thief3.com/gallery/wallpaper_01_1024x768.jpg
Warning, it is big.
I used to have a map of Middle Earth for my background, but I got tired of it and changed it.

I am not using a screensaver however, my computer just goes into low power mode or whatever it's called


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 16, 2004)

A Sluggy Freelance strip from a week or two ago ("Come on, Sam's not a crier.  Sam's da man!") is my desktop wallpaper, and my screensaver is the 3d Flower Box that comes with Windows.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 16, 2004)

Screensaver = is none.  Screensavers are for the weak.
Wallpaper = a picture of Gandalf walking through the rain with his walking stick.


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 16, 2004)

Screensaver: My pictures slideshow
Wallpaper: Flogging Molly concert poster parodying a Guinness bottle.


----------



## yangnome (Feb 16, 2004)

My wallpaper is of a white dragon fighting 3 red dragons.  I don't use a screen saver.


----------



## jgbrowning (Feb 16, 2004)

No screen saver.
South American tree frogs wallpaper.

joe b.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 16, 2004)

I've got fish that swim across the darkness of the depths as the screensaver. Sharks and manta rays.

The wallpaper is a green and black geometric pattern.


----------



## jayaint (Feb 16, 2004)

contest 12:

a miles davis wallpaper(homemade)

also have a bob schneider one waiting in the wings.

Thanks.


----------



## Poster Bard (Feb 16, 2004)

Clouds


----------



## Harlock (Feb 16, 2004)

My current screensaver is "Flying through Space."  My current wallpaper is Homestarrunner.  He's promoting the Homestarmy.  Uhh, if you don't check out Strongbad emails, you may not know who the heck Honestarrunner is.


----------



## CrusaderX (Feb 16, 2004)

My wallpaper is Robert Baratheon fighting Rhaegar Targaryen on the Trident from the Song of Ice and Fire novels.   The wallpaper is from TheArtofIceandFire.com.

My screensaver is the standard Windows Starfield screensaver.


----------



## BSF (Feb 16, 2004)

Ooh.  Wallpaper is a scene from Somedays' Dreamers.  A nice little Anime.  

I use the starfield screensaver when I actually use one.


----------



## Wee Jas (Feb 16, 2004)

Wallpaper:  Vampire Erasmus pic done by our own Doc Midnight

Screen Saver:  The DnD miniature checklist screen saver!


----------



## Mirth (Feb 16, 2004)

After I posted this pic to an OT thread recently, I made it my desktop (just the pci, not the text). It makes me laugh everytime I see it...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 16, 2004)

Hmm... Wallpaper today:
Sepia-colored Draconomicon wallpaper from Wizard's site (the one that shows Todd Lockwood's art of the heads of all 10 'standard' dragons).

Screensaver: from the movie The Matrix.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 16, 2004)

Right now this is my Wallpaper





But bigger of course 


edit:
BTW the img is from DigitalBalsphemy.com


----------



## SamuraiY (Feb 16, 2004)

Desktop: Legolas

Screensaver: boring old stars flying through space


----------



## JoeBlank (Feb 16, 2004)

Work wallpaper: sorcerer mickey mouse, similar to my avatar

home wallpaper: Wallace and Gromit

screensaver: none


----------



## tennyson (Feb 16, 2004)

Wallpaper - Windows XP Rolling Hills

Screensaver - None


----------



## Sir Trent (Feb 17, 2004)

back ground is a pic of my kids, screensaver is a bunch of photos of my kids... yeah I love 'em.


----------



## JesterPoet (Feb 17, 2004)

Mine is the Death of Rats (from the Discworld novels) holding a bunch of computer mice.  Just the generic floating windows screensaver though.


----------



## GMVictory (Feb 17, 2004)

I have no screensaver.

I have a merging of two Alex Ross paintings of the Silver-Age Flash (Barry Allen) and the Golden-Age Flash (Jay Garrick) standing side-by-side.  It looks blurred at the edges like they have just stopped moving long enough for a picture to be taken.  That's my wallpaper.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 17, 2004)

Wallpaper is the "secret" cover art for the Iron Kingdoms Campaign Setting. 

 Screensaver is G. Steve Jordan's Mohonk Images Screensaver. Mohonk is a nature preserve 15 minutes from where I grew up in NY, and where I went hiking almost every week for years. It's my "most beautiful place on earth".


----------



## The Freak (Feb 17, 2004)

My wallpaper is a generic blue sort of thing

And my screensaver is a generic trees, streams, ect.

Damn I'm boring.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 17, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Wallpaper is the "secret" cover art for the Iron Kingdoms Campaign Setting.
> 
> ...




Mine too.. 

My Screensaver is a really cool multiimage program of Crossgen's "The First" comic characters.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Feb 17, 2004)

My wallpaper is a photo of model Sunny Leone   
I don't use screen savers.


----------



## JRRNeiklot (Feb 17, 2004)

A picture of Gandalf.


----------



## Wycen (Feb 17, 2004)

My current wall paper is the Falcon Northwest company symbol, as I bought the computer from Falcon Northwest.


----------



## ConnorSB (Feb 17, 2004)

My current wall paper is Liam, my cousin's baby son. James, my cousin, is a young father, and he's totally being the overactive parent. We get a CD full of photos every holiday- Liam in a pumpkin suit, Liam under the christmas tree, and most recently, Liam with little cherub wings.


----------



## jaldaen (Feb 17, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Wallpaper is the "secret" cover art for the Iron Kingdoms Campaign Setting.




Funny you should mention this...

My computer does not have a screensaver, but it does have a background of Jesus holding a child and looking up towards the child's mother and smiling at her and her smiling back... which I can't bring myself to take down even for the awesome secret cover art for the IKCG, but if something was to replace it... it would probably be the IK cover art b/c it is sweeeet!


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 17, 2004)

Alright I need to know what is this "secret" cover for Iron Kingdoms.   And where can I find a copy of it


----------



## SteelDraco (Feb 17, 2004)

My current desktop is the Ghost Bear clan insignia (from Battletech) on a blue/white cloud background.

Don't use a screen saver.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 17, 2004)

*contest 12*

No Screen saver. Faerie Dragon from the Draconomicon.

He's sweet.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Feb 17, 2004)

No screen saver.

Desktop is the Night Elf cover image from WarCraft III.  Used to have the Undead image, but it freaked people out.

Desktop at work is an image of red blood cells from Digital Blasphemy.


----------



## trentonjoe (Feb 17, 2004)

I am currently using the windows xp default screensaver and wallpaper.  Call me boring.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 17, 2004)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Alright I need to know what is this "secret" cover for Iron Kingdoms.   And where can I find a copy of it




http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=75199


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 17, 2004)

My screen saver's just the time. Wallpaper is Draconomicon Cover. Love it.


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 17, 2004)

No screen saver, Have a blue screen for picture.  It's not very flashy.


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 17, 2004)

Screensaver @ work & home: Matrix code

Wallpaper @ work:  Star Wars: Attack of the Clones - Coruscent and Space Cruisers

Wallpaper @ home:  Final Fantasy XII Airship


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 17, 2004)

No screen saver, but my wallpaper is currently a Something Positive webcomic strip about a Super Hero RPG.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 17, 2004)

OK, I'm gonna close contest 12 now. 

If you missed it, don't be uspset, I'll start another on in an hour or two... 

Rolling the dice now:

edit: 

The winner is:

 tennyson  !

Tennyson: please send me an email with your book selection and your mailing address too.  I'll be mailing these out together after all the contests are over so I can just make one trip to the post office. 

-BFG


----------



## d20Dwarf (Feb 17, 2004)

Underdark wallpaper and no screensaver.

Good luck, I voted for you!


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 17, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=75199




Thanks for the link but I know nothing of Iron Kingdom or Privateer Press, so I am clueless as to what the URL for the image is.   

edit:
Damn I feel stupid   
I just got it


----------



## Mirth (Feb 17, 2004)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link but I know nothing of Iron Kingdom or Privateer Press, so I am clueless as to what the URL for the image is.




Google is your friend...


----------



## tennyson (Feb 17, 2004)

Wooohoooo!

What a great unexpected surprise!  BFG, I sent you an email shortly ago, thanks for the contest!


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 17, 2004)

CONTEST 13 OPEN NOW: 

To enter to win contest 13, simply post to this thread with your answer to the following question:

Aside from "Genneral RPG Discussion", what is your favorite forum here on ENWorld, and why?"

One entry per person. 

Tomorrow, I will roll the % dice and count entries to find the winner. As before, if I roll a number greater than the number of qualified posts, I will re-roll. 

Goodluck!


----------



## LGodamus (Feb 17, 2004)

I am torn between story hour forum and rules.....I love story hour for the entertainment factor and that it is a veritable gold mine of ideas.......I love rules forum for the service it provides, not only in helping clear up rules queries but also in sharing a few new viewpoints on vague rules.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 17, 2004)

The Story Hours Forum, for the hours of entertainment it has given me


----------



## Corinth (Feb 17, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> To enter to win contest 13, simply post to this thread with your answer to the following question:
> 
> Aside from "Genneral RPG Discussion", what is your favorite forum here on ENWorld, and why?"



The d20 Publisher forum, because it's where I'm most likely to get answers to questions from 3rd-party publishers right away during my daily forum patrols.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 17, 2004)

House Rules

It's were I get to see what others are doing creatively with their game.  I like the rules aspect of it and the eternal struggle for balance


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 17, 2004)

Corinth said:
			
		

> The d20 Publisher forum, because it's where I'm most likely to get answers to questions from 3rd-party publishers right away during my daily forum patrols.




Me too. Researching information on upcoming products was what brought me to ENWorld in the first place almost 2 years ago...


----------



## Harlock (Feb 17, 2004)

Aside from d20 General Discussion, my favorite board is Meta.  I'm not sure why.  I just think a lot of the posts there are funny.  Of course, I have an odd sense of humor.  I think I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Nifelhein (Feb 17, 2004)

Meta, because nowhere else we can have those informations about what is gonna eb changed on enworld, post our comments on the going of roll eyes and also, wher we can have support for our problems...

That is because I have not used the Hivemind forum since it was created...


----------



## d20Dwarf (Feb 17, 2004)

Publisher's Forum is my 2nd favorite, just to read about the new releases, although most companies don't seem to bother posting over there anymore.


----------



## Poster Bard (Feb 17, 2004)

The "Moderators" forum.  It's unobstrusive.


----------



## Napftor (Feb 17, 2004)

The d20 Publishers forum for me as well.  Not only do I like keeping up on a company's productions, but it is also useful for finding those delightful open calls.


----------



## BobROE (Feb 17, 2004)

I like the Sci-Fi forum, cause I like seeing what other people have to say about the nerdy TV I watch.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 17, 2004)

I like the Storyhour forum, simply because Piratecat, Sepulchrave, and the Jester post the stories of their group's adventures there (Piratecat's originally being the one that drew me over here from the WotC boards to ENWorld).


----------



## Golem2176 (Feb 17, 2004)

The House Rules forum. For starters i is a veritable gold mine full of ideas. It is also great to get feedback on your own ideas.


----------



## Trainz (Feb 17, 2004)

That would be rules hands down. It helped me understand both editions of the game much faster than by any other media/means.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 17, 2004)

Playing the Game/Talking the Talk because I get to play games there that I wouldn't in RL.

Best,
Nick


----------



## talinthas (Feb 17, 2004)

well, the rules forum, because even though i've been a DM since 3e came out, i barely know the rules of the game =)


----------



## SamuraiY (Feb 17, 2004)

Gamers Seeking Gamers.

It gives me eternal hope that I will one day find a group and actually play dnd again.


----------



## Ferox4 (Feb 17, 2004)

Rules, for me. I like to see the varying interpretations that people have of the printed rules as well as the forum's ability to clarify many of the vagaries I seem to find in the core rules.

Cheers


----------



## demiurge1138 (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm a fan of Creature Collection- Homebrews, because I make a lot of monsters and I like to share them with everyone else.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 17, 2004)

I like Meta, oddly enough. I think you really see what a strong community this is in Meta.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 17, 2004)

*13*

Got to be Story hours.
The creativity is astounding.


----------



## jayaint (Feb 17, 2004)

#13: I like the Story hour thread for the hours of reading enjoyment it provides.


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 17, 2004)

Fantasy & Sci-Fi Books, Movies & TV forum.  Movies are my passion.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 17, 2004)

Gotta go with OT forum.  Much fun and silliness to be had there.  Sides... it's the current home of the Hivemind.


----------



## Particle_Man (Feb 17, 2004)

My favorite forum is D&D Rules because a) there are a lot of knowledgable people that can help me to interpret the rules, and b) I can see debates on what is too powerful/not powerful enough that are intelligent.


----------



## NiTessine (Feb 17, 2004)

The Fantasy & Sci-Fi Books, Movies and TV forum. I read way more than is healthy for me, and am always looking for new book recommendations and discussions on the ones I've read. Same goes for movies.


----------



## yangnome (Feb 17, 2004)

PLaying hte game and talking the talk, because I get to play there.  Second to that are the publishers forums.  It gives a chance to see cool stuff coming out, open calls and the e-publishers forum is filled with all sorts of great info.


----------



## Corinthi (Feb 17, 2004)

Playing the Game.

Sweet, sweet PBP action. Sure it's slow, but how else can you play six games at the same time?   

Jesse


----------



## pogre (Feb 17, 2004)

Storyhour - it's the forum that first drew me into ENWOrld with Wulf Ratbane's great tale. If I am short on time it is the one place I always check.


----------



## Wycen (Feb 17, 2004)

I think I like the d20 OGL and Publishers forum second best, because I can find all sorts of news and previews there, including answers from the publishers themselves.


----------



## ConnorSB (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm down with the story hour forum. Its great reading, but it angers me that I can't write as well as most of them, and with such staying power. Darn you Pkitty!!!!


----------



## Allanon (Feb 17, 2004)

Storyhour - just for the wealth of ideas that can be mined from it. That and the entertainement value.

 Rogues Gallerie - Mostly due to topics of Blackdirge, ConnerSB and Piratecats "thread that cannot be named", but it's also a very handy place for last minute NPC's.

   The Rules Forum - Because every question asked has it's answer found there.

   Creature Catalog Forum - If you're a planescape fan, or just looking for a new monster or conversion it's *the* place to be.

 Meta - Because it's marks how unique ENworld is, when even the one place where one can whine or complain about the bad service of the boards or Mods/Admins turns into a fun place (and quite often a very good laugh).

 There you have it, I'm torn. I cannot decide between any of these. And I haven't even mentioned the "The Hive", "Fantasy & Sci-Fi Books, Movies & TV" and many more.

ENworld just r0x0rs yo b0x0rs


----------



## ShadowX (Feb 17, 2004)

My second favorite forums is the Book and Movie forum.  I like to discuss with others the merits of recent movies and aged classics.  Also none of the other forums do I find particularly useful to my current gaming situation.


----------



## robberbaron (Feb 17, 2004)

Story Hour, definitely.

The sheer volume of creativity exposed is mind-boggling!


----------



## Sir Trent (Feb 17, 2004)

I read the publishers forum most every day, always looking for work.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 17, 2004)

Playing the Game...


----------



## Wee Jas (Feb 17, 2004)

Story Hour.  Cause I'm in them!

Knights of the Silver Quill
Knights of Spellforge Keep
Defenders of Tronus
Unusual Heroes

etc etc...

A lot of good people trolled those story hours!  /wave all


----------



## bubbalin (Feb 17, 2004)

d20 Modern, d20 System & OGL Games 

Because I actually play those games far more than D&D.


----------



## Tyris Harmon (Feb 17, 2004)

Fantasy & Sci-fi books, movies, and tv.  
Why?
Cuz, I like to read and watch movies and like to see what others think of the different books and shows out there.


----------



## Kyramus (Feb 17, 2004)

I'd say rules.  When in doubt, someone out there always knows the answer.


----------



## CrusaderX (Feb 17, 2004)

Fantasy & Sci-fi books, movies, and TV for me too.  It's just a good place to go a relax.  Most of the time.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 17, 2004)

Aside from "General Discussion" my favorite forum here at EN World is the "Books/TV/Movies" forum.  It's a great place to find out about books & movies before you shell out the bucks to buy 'em!


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Feb 17, 2004)

Until recently, it was definitely the "Books, movies & TV" forum.  But now that I'm starting to DM, House Rules has been my favorite.  Unending stream of inspiration.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Feb 17, 2004)

House Rules:
I like to see how others tweak the rules for their game and why they do so.


----------



## JesterPoet (Feb 17, 2004)

Definitely story hour.  It gives me something to do when I'm bored at work.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 17, 2004)

The Fantasy & Sci-Fi Books, Movies and TV forum. I enjoy reading and discussing books, and seeing what others likes and dislikes are.


----------



## jaults (Feb 17, 2004)

Crikey, do I have to pick just one? I guess probably the Story Hour, for not only tons of entertainment, but also lots of inspiration for my own game...

Jason


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 17, 2004)

Playing the Game... for obvious reasons (I am in two pbp campaigns and possibly looking at running one).

Also, I like reading other people's games... so it would tie with Story Hour.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 17, 2004)

Publishers forum.

It is neat to hear from and talk with the publishers about their products.


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 17, 2004)

*Open Call*, because it's resulted in money twice


----------



## Morrow (Feb 17, 2004)

Definately the Story Hour forum, it is full of fun stories and invaluable inspiration.  

Morrow


----------



## JoeBlank (Feb 17, 2004)

Fantasy & Sci-Fi Books, Movies and TV. I have learned more there, and been inspired to spend more money, than in the General or Rules forums (although it is close).


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 17, 2004)

it would have to be the Creature Catalog Forums 'cause I just love monsters!


----------



## BSF (Feb 17, 2004)

Hmm, that is an interesting question.  I think I have to go with the Story Hour forum though.  It is a lot of fun to read about other people's games.  It is also good for jumpstarting the imagination.


----------



## SteelDraco (Feb 17, 2004)

House rules. I always fiddle with my games, so it's nice to see what other people are doing, and chat with them about it.


----------



## Pants (Feb 17, 2004)

My favorite:
Sci-Fi and Fantasy Media forum - cause I likes the movie and book debates.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 17, 2004)

Aside from General Discussion my favorite is a tie between Fantasy & Sci-Fi Books, Movies & TV and Software, Computers and D&D Utilities.


----------



## Conaill (Feb 17, 2004)

Art Gallery, Cartography & Miniatures Painting

I just like all sorts of visual aids. Even managed to get some PC drawings from our local artists (brak1 and Kip the Bold).


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 17, 2004)

OK, contest 13 is now closed! 

The winner: 

NiTessine ! 

Congrats!  Please send me an email with your book selection and mailing address. 

Thanks to everyone else for playing, contest 14 will start very soon! 

-BFG


----------



## Poster Bard (Feb 17, 2004)

Thank you, BFG, for doing this.  It is a very cool thing and a fun way to pass the days.  Good luck with the ENNIES Judge thing, too!


----------



## NiTessine (Feb 17, 2004)

BFG, you've got mail...

This is a cool contest indeed, especially since not many are willing to ship prizes outside the continental United States. Thank you.

*Scurries off with his fresh-won _Banewarrens_.*


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 17, 2004)

CONTEST 14 - OPEN NOW:

To enter a chance to win a book from the list on post one, simply post to this thread with a number between 2-48. When all the numbers have been selected, I will roll 2 d24's to randomly select the winner. 

One entry per person - please be careful not to select a number that has already been chosen! 

Goodluck!


----------



## jaults (Feb 17, 2004)

I'd like 25, please...


----------



## Corinth (Feb 17, 2004)

21!


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 17, 2004)

Poster Bard said:
			
		

> Thank you, BFG, for doing this.  It is a very cool thing and a fun way to pass the days.  Good luck with the ENNIES Judge thing, too!




Thank YOU for the encourgament! You have prompted me to start the next contest early. 

Looks like the encumbent gig will again be hard to break this year. I am having fun regardless of the judging outcome though. I'm sure the ENnies selections will be in good hands no matter what -  these guys have done a great job...


----------



## Sir Trent (Feb 17, 2004)

22, Please


----------



## yangnome (Feb 17, 2004)

26 please


----------



## Trainz (Feb 17, 2004)

I'll take a 24 please !


_(edited because I originally picked 26, but I'm going with 24)_


----------



## SamuraiY (Feb 17, 2004)

I'll take 27 please


----------



## CrusaderX (Feb 17, 2004)

33 for me please


----------



## Elodan (Feb 17, 2004)

35 for me


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 17, 2004)

23 for me


----------



## tennyson (Feb 17, 2004)

30 for me


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Feb 17, 2004)

29, please


----------



## francisca (Feb 17, 2004)

31 , please


----------



## Crothian (Feb 17, 2004)

I'll take 12


----------



## Golem2176 (Feb 17, 2004)

Put me down for 36.


----------



## Ed Cha (Feb 17, 2004)

28, please! Good luck with the voting, BFG! I'm sure you'll get a lot of votes as you're a fixture around here.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey 19...


----------



## Allanon (Feb 17, 2004)

39, please.


----------



## BSF (Feb 17, 2004)

*Scratches Head*  Somehow I missed that 35 is already taken.

OK, I'll go with 5 since my little boy is almost 5 years old.  

Ignore the following:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
35

Curse you Golem!  I wanted 36.


----------



## Poster Bard (Feb 17, 2004)

I say "20"


----------



## Poster Bard (Feb 17, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> Thank YOU for the encourgament! You have prompted me to start the next contest early.
> 
> Looks like the encumbent gig will again be hard to break this year. I am having fun regardless of the judging outcome though. I'm sure the ENnies selections will be in good hands no matter what -  these guys have done a great job...




You can say that again!  Or, post it again if that makes more sense.


----------



## Tyris Harmon (Feb 17, 2004)

I pick 34!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 17, 2004)

Ha! Give me 42, please.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 17, 2004)

18 !


----------



## Morrow (Feb 17, 2004)

Lucky number 7.


----------



## Steverooo (Feb 17, 2004)

47.


----------



## Conaill (Feb 17, 2004)

32 for me


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 17, 2004)

Ill go w/10


----------



## Particle_Man (Feb 17, 2004)

Lucky nymber 6


----------



## guedo79 (Feb 17, 2004)

41 please


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 17, 2004)

I'll take 9


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 17, 2004)

How about 17.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 17, 2004)

I'll take a 37 please!


----------



## JesterPoet (Feb 17, 2004)

I'll take 14 please.


----------



## trentonjoe (Feb 17, 2004)

I'll take 5, please.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 17, 2004)

13, please.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 17, 2004)

I'll take 15


----------



## Harker Wade (Feb 17, 2004)

I'll try 16.


----------



## Drunknmonk (Feb 17, 2004)

Hows bout 2 fer me


----------



## pogre (Feb 17, 2004)

11 please


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 17, 2004)

8..


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 17, 2004)

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> I'll take 5, please.




5 has been taken -

I see 3/4/10/38/40/43/44/45/45/46/48  as avail now unless I missed something


----------



## Wycen (Feb 17, 2004)

I'll take 3.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 17, 2004)

I'll take 38.


----------



## AegisEversoaring (Feb 17, 2004)

I'll take 44.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 17, 2004)

40 for me...


----------



## CombatWombat51 (Feb 17, 2004)

43.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 17, 2004)

I'll be rolling the dice to find a winner in just a few minutes

This one will close at 2:00 PM PST even if there are still a few numbers left...


----------



## demiurge1138 (Feb 17, 2004)

Oops. How about 10?

Demiurge out.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 17, 2004)

OK - the winner number is 16! 

now- to find out who that is...

edit:  

The winner of contest #14 is Harker Wade ! 

Congrats ! - please send me an email with your book preference and mailing address. I'll be mailing these books out together after the contests are over to save my self trips to the post office. 

Thanks for playing!


----------



## JesterPoet (Feb 17, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> OK - the winner number is 16!
> 
> now- to find out who that is...





ARGHHHHH!!! *So close* again!


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 17, 2004)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> I'll take 15




one post away, one number off   

Congrats Harker


----------



## Harker Wade (Feb 17, 2004)

I'd like to thank Big Freakin Goblinoid and the Academy.  And most of all my supervisor for leaving early today so I could go EN message board.


----------



## Corinth (Feb 18, 2004)

I came here when it was just Eric Noah's D&D3 News.  I stayed for the pie.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 18, 2004)

CONTEST 15 OPEN NOW: ( starting with Corinth's post above! )

Since many of the "best" books have been taken already, this time the winner will select TWO books from the remaining items on the list. To enter, post to this thread with your answer to the following question:

What brought you to/OR/how did you find ENWorld? 

Only one post per person will counted for the contest.  

I'll roll % dice in the morning, and count posts to find the winner, rolling again if there are less posts than my die roll. 

Goodluck!


----------



## Voadam (Feb 18, 2004)

The switch from Eric Noah's site.

Come on 01! Err, starting with Corinth's? Come on 02!


----------



## Sir Trent (Feb 18, 2004)

I was 'turned on' to Enworld through an editor I met at a Publishers meeting on my first 'real' writing project.


----------



## Poster Bard (Feb 18, 2004)

I heard about it on another gaming board.


----------



## NiTessine (Feb 18, 2004)

I think I first came here through a link from WotC's site, back when 3E was just a distant shadow in the horizon. I remember the red text on black background, and the combat examples with Ember against the halfling rogues, Krusk against the evil wizard, and Tordek against what I misread as Tyrantfrog zombies. I remember also wondering what, exactly, is a Tyrantfrog, and why would anyone raise a frog as undead...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 18, 2004)

Found Eric Noah's site through Google, IIRC.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Kyramus (Feb 18, 2004)

followed over from eric noah's page.  Initially I was just trying to find more info on 3.0 and d20 and encountered eric noah's page.


----------



## Harlock (Feb 18, 2004)

I came because Reiella told me about this place.  I have haunted these halls ever since.


----------



## Tyris Harmon (Feb 18, 2004)

I switched from Eric's site.


----------



## SamuraiY (Feb 18, 2004)

My brother showed it to me. He's a lurker called Pheonix.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 18, 2004)

I forget the exact website that linked me here for the first time, but it was when the WotC Setting search was just announced, and I was sucked into the internet frenzy that contest caused. 

I never even got around to sending in my submission! I'm sure I would have been a finalist...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 18, 2004)

It's guedo79's fault I found Enworld.  You all have him to blame for my presense here.


----------



## yangnome (Feb 18, 2004)

found it through google.


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 18, 2004)

Followed from Eric Noah's board; initially found that looking for 3.0 preview info.


----------



## trentonjoe (Feb 18, 2004)

I found Eric Noah site when I first got my home computer,  November of 2000.  I searched for Dungeons and dragons and found it.  HAven't left since.


----------



## Particle_Man (Feb 18, 2004)

A friend hooked me up with ENworld, back when I was eager for advance knowledge about this new thing called 3rd edition.  God bless Eric Noah!


----------



## guedo79 (Feb 18, 2004)

I truthfully have no idea. I started with the news page for up coming d20 books and feel in love with the message boards.


----------



## Conaill (Feb 18, 2004)

Danged if I remember how I bumped into EN World the first time. Ok, actually it was still Eric's site at that time. Might have aheard about it from my DM. Or maybe I just googled it at some point...


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 18, 2004)

One of my friends told me this was the best RP board around and your know what for once he was right about something.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 18, 2004)

I ran across Eric Noah's page looking for info abut 3rd edition before it came out.  Then I made the move like the rest when Morrus took over.


----------



## talinthas (Feb 18, 2004)

the same way most folks did- through the god-man Eric Noah.


----------



## Conaill (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey BFG, since you're starting to do 2-for-1 giveaways now... how about a "consolation prize" round at some point? Only those people who have _not yet won_ get to play. Not that we've had a rash of prizes going to the same players, mind you...


----------



## trancejeremy (Feb 18, 2004)

I think I heard about it from usenet.


----------



## OfRiceAndHen (Feb 18, 2004)

Heard it from a friend back when it was just Eric Noah.  Even tho it's changed a bit, it still has the same great flavor


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 18, 2004)

Foudn Eric Noah's 3rd edition news, followed it through to the current incarnation, and about a year ago I started on the messageboards.


----------



## SteelDraco (Feb 18, 2004)

I think I probably heard about it first from the WotC chat room. It would have been Eric Noah's web page then... before 3e even came out. I was using stuff to run a 2.5e game while Eric was posting previews and scoops on the upcoming 3e.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Feb 18, 2004)

I was actually looking for information about the 3rd Edition rules because I had heard the next Bioware CRPG (Neverwinter Nights) was going to use them.  And then I ended up getting back into P&P gaming as a result of the community here.


----------



## Napftor (Feb 18, 2004)

Like many folk, I googled Eric's site and just followed the transition to enworld like a lemming.


----------



## JoeBlank (Feb 18, 2004)

I am pretty sure that I did a google or yahoo search after hearing from a friend that a 3d edition was in the works. The results let me to Eric's pre-3e site.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Feb 18, 2004)

I was just surfing with a search engine and typed in D & D.
One of the links was Eric's first site and it had just started a week or two before.
I had not played for several years at that point and his site got me hooked back into my favorite game.


----------



## Templetroll (Feb 18, 2004)

I was doing a search for D&D info.  ENWorld came up and was one great site to read.  It was one I've tried to check every day.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 18, 2004)

Methinks I googled it...I lurked for a very long time...back around the time of Eric's site. Then went off a while and rediscovered this place a little over a year ago.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Feb 18, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> *
> What brought you to/OR/how did you find ENWorld?
> *



 I'd heard through the pipeline that a 3rd edition was coming out for D&D, which I hadn't played since my boycott around the release of 2nd.  Ordinarily it wouldn't have registered on my radar, but I was burning out on Rifts/PFRPG and Vampire and was looking to get in touch with my roots, but at that point it was just a curiosity.  I WASN'T GOING BACK TO D&D, NO WAY!  But I made some peremptory searches online for info, and it became pretty clear that the clearinghouse for info was this "Eric Noah's 3rd Edition page".  (This was early 2000.)  

 And what did I find?

 Reams of info on everything.  Man, he had the inside scoop.  Feats?  Loved it.  Everything's a D20 roll?  Loved it.  Open multiclassing?  Loved it.  Open-source rules?  Loved it.

 So I not only became a born-again D&D fan, but I really got into the community around it.  

 So, short 0official answer:  Yahoo, around spring of 2000.  Long, unofficial answer (abridged):  I guess you could say my entire life's journey led to here.


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 18, 2004)

I was only one number off last time, so let's see if we can't get a slight nudge in the right direction for Contest #15.

In answer to the question at hand, I actually ran a Yahoo! search for RPG websites a little over two years ago and EN World was one of the first items listed.  After browsing around I settled here, and here I plan to stay !


----------



## d20Dwarf (Feb 18, 2004)

I came when it switched over from Eric Noah's 3rd edition site.


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 18, 2004)

I used to post over @ the WotC boards.  I visited here a few times and have never left.  I started posting after a few months of lurking.  The SciFi, Movies, TV & Books forum is really what kept me hooked.  It's nice to step away from RPGs and D&D for a bit but still get to talk to the same folks.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 18, 2004)

I started as a poster at the WotC boards as well, and what attracted me to ENWorld was a link to Piratecat's Storyhour thread-I spent the whole night, up to like 6 am reading the Defender's story, and I became hooked.  Also what kept me here was the In Character area, and the eventual starting of the YB! game.


----------



## JesterPoet (Feb 18, 2004)

I was brought here by a user named Urbanmech, who we actually call Urbanmech Chick, because his e-mail address is Urbanmechiic (though he meant it to be Urbanmech IIc)

So, if you come across him, you should call him Urbanmech Chick too.  He loves it.


----------



## Nifelhein (Feb 18, 2004)

I was a ravenloft fan and usually was around the kargatane, _in memory_, and started looking around, throught it I heard about Eric Noah's page and google searched it, I arrived at it and followed the whole previews, when ENWorld took its place I followed the majority of people, although it was a long while before i started enterering the boards... after that time I chanegd my ID once, fro Ran to Nifelhein, now my definitive ID all over the internet.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 18, 2004)

> What brought you to/OR/how did you find ENWorld?




Google search for D&D brought me to (what eventually became) EN World.


----------



## Trainz (Feb 18, 2004)

I was on the newsgroup rec.games.frp.dnd at the time, right before 3rd ed, when someone posted a link to Eric Noah's page (it was up since a week at the time).

I never really returned to RGFD since... signal to noise ratio is MUCH better here.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 18, 2004)

I came to ENworld because I was complaining to my boyfriend of 5 years (who also introduced me to gaming, by the way) that there were no good RPG websites out there. I stayed for the ENworld community.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Feb 18, 2004)

I've always been a monster junkie, and I found ENWorld through a link off of the Creature Catalog. I followed that link, combed through the reviews for a while, and then stumbled onto the messageboards. I've never looked back.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Wycen (Feb 18, 2004)

I found d20reviews.com through Eric Noah's site, though I usually stayed at Eric's.  Then when he retired his site I came to enworld.


----------



## Cazador (Feb 18, 2004)

> What brought you to/OR/how did you find ENWorld?




A few years ago after having a blast with our latest Dark Matter campaign, I want to change things a bit and learn that there's a 3rd edition of D&D in the making.
I search on the net and found Eric Noah's page, this was before the release when you can read some examples of a few rules and all the speculation about the game, I found the site to be very informative about the game and what's going on.
I start to visit the site almost everyday and use it to keep my game group informed of the new D&D Edition, then when I have all the info I need and the game was out I buy the books and the Kingdoms of Kalamar Campaing Setting book and we play on Tellene since then and have a great time. 
I still visit the site almost everyday but don't post too much, I read the reviews and the forums, also try to vote on polls that I'm interested too.

Cazador


----------



## pogre (Feb 18, 2004)

Wulf Ratbane Story Hour pimping to me by e-mail. Thanks Ben


----------



## CrusaderX (Feb 18, 2004)

I found Eric Noah's site while looking for info on the then upcoming D&D 3E rules.  I believe I came via a link from the old official Neverwinter Nights forums.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 18, 2004)

i arrived at ENWorld via Eric Noah's site when searching for stuff on the new 3rd edition of D&D---now i spend way to much time here, especially at work


----------



## Mirth (Feb 18, 2004)

I was searching for info on Wizard's Setting Search and ... well you can guess the rest  Been here ever since.

Mirth


----------



## shoplifter (Feb 18, 2004)

I found EN on the Necromancer Games boards shortly after I bought Rappan Athuk I.


----------



## Pants (Feb 18, 2004)

What brought me to ENWorld?

The chance of finding a DnD community that didn't bicker and complain as much as the WotC MB community. 
Actually I followed a link from the WotC messageboards and voila... you've got Pants.


----------



## LGodamus (Feb 18, 2004)

I found the old Eric Noah boards with Yahoo...been here ever since....seems like it wasnt that long ago , but time flies


----------



## BobROE (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm not sure how I found my way here, probably from a link from a post on Sean K Reynolds message board, or from the FR mailing list.


----------



## ShadowX (Feb 18, 2004)

I found the forum when on the Black Isle Studio forums someone linked here.  I have visited here ever since.


----------



## ShadowX (Feb 18, 2004)

I found the forum when on the Black Isle Studio forums someone linked here.  I have visited here ever since.


----------



## BSF (Feb 18, 2004)

I came over from Eric Noah's site, which was a link passed to me by a friend.


----------



## Allanon (Feb 18, 2004)

Found Eric Noah's site through sheer luck on a search page (think it was Google but could easily be hotbot or lycos). Lurked for years, delurked when I overcame my fear of posting bad english on a large forum .


----------



## bloodymage (Feb 18, 2004)

Believe it or not, I don't remember how I found ENWorld! Walked in to my FLGS expecting to pick up 2e in my retuen to gaming and lo, there was 3e! Went home, house ruled it to death and started a campaign. Found d20 was not my cup o' joe, so went on to other engines. Stuck around ENWorld because it's a gamer's board and I'm a gamer. I'm one of the resident grognards.


----------



## Beale Knight (Feb 18, 2004)

CONTEST 15 OPEN NOW: What brought you to/OR/how did you find ENWorld? 


If I remember correctly, it was by way of a thread at RPG.Net regarding the new 3e D&D and the problems figuring out the weirdity of Attacks of Opportunity. There was either a link or mention of ENWorld (although I for the life of me cannot remember the name of the site at the time, wasn't it something different?) there, saying that a fine explanation (with diagrams!) was posted. 

For a long while after that I spent more time at RPG.Net than here. Now the ratio's reversed, but I'm not sure when that happened!  

(edited to clean up the quote)


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 18, 2004)

I can't remmeber exactly how I found enworld.

Last year, I did a search for 'lolth' on the internet, and that led me to the creature catelog, one of the hosted sites.

Also, I believe one of my earliest visits to EN World was from a link at Necromancer Games.


----------



## Wee Jas (Feb 18, 2004)

Beale Knight said:
			
		

> CONTEST 15 OPEN NOW: What brought you to/OR/how did you find ENworld




Doc Midnight introduced me to her.  I've been stalking her since.


----------



## Drunknmonk (Feb 18, 2004)

A friend of mine told me of it


----------



## Storminator (Feb 18, 2004)

*Contest 15*

I found WebRPG when reminiscing about my old 1e days. After about a year of reading those boards learning all about 2e, I decided to start up a PBeM. I detailed my world, set up some specialty priests, and invited some players.

About that time I heard the rumblings of 3e coming. Some one posted a link to Eric Noah's news site, and I started visiting. 

So I've been here almost from the beginning.

PS


----------



## robberbaron (Feb 18, 2004)

My GM (Plane Sailing) kept mentioning it so I had a look and was hooked!


----------



## jaults (Feb 18, 2004)

Geez, I don't even remember... I've been around and (mostly) lurking since Eric Noah's original 3E site (not his campaign site), but I don't remember how I found it...

Jason


----------



## Morrow (Feb 18, 2004)

I few years ago I started thinking about getting back into D&D.  It was a total coincidence that it was the same month the 3rd edition PHB came out.  I started looking for more information online, and quickly found the EN boards.

Morrow


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 18, 2004)

I don't remember how I got there, but it was back on Eric Noah's 3e News site. I was probably searching for news on the then just announced 3rd edition, and stumbled onto a link or mention of the page elsewhere online.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 18, 2004)

I was searching the web for rumors on this new D&D game that was coming out.  My second edition game was going to be wrapping up and I thought it would be cool to make the transition as smooth as possible by starting to use some of the changes.  There was this little site run by some guy named Eric Noah.  So, I lurked there for a long time, and continue to lurk to this day.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 18, 2004)

I had started and ran Community: 3e at about the same time (or just after) Eric Noah was hitting his stride with his site.  I have since stayed a fan and check the site every day at least twice


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 18, 2004)

CONTEST 15 is now closed! 

I have rolled the dice, and the winner is: 

KB9JMQ ! 

Congratulations! Please send me an email with your 2 book selections and your mailing address. 

Thanks to everyone for playing. 

I will start contest 16 very soon, as I will have to be aout of the office all day today... 

Best, BFG


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 18, 2004)

CONTEST 16 OPEN NOW ( that was quick eh? ):

Since many of the "best" books have been taken already, again the winner will select TWO books from the remaining items on the list. To enter, post to this thread with your answer to the following question:

Do you go to gaming conventions? Why or Why not? 

Only one post per person will counted for the contest.  

I'll roll % dice in the evening ( approx 7PM PST ), and count posts to find the winner, rolling again if there are less posts than my die roll. - This time the LAST post will be number 1, and I'll count backwards - so no one will know what their number is until I close the contest! 


Goodluck!


----------



## Steverooo (Feb 18, 2004)

No, I do not attend gaming conventions.  Mostly, details like money and transportation get in the way.    Even when there's one near me, I usually don't hear about it until it's already going on, so I miss it!


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 18, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I don't remember how I got there, but it was back on Eric Noah's 3e News site. I was probably searching for news on the then just announced 3rd edition, and stumbled onto a link or mention of the page elsewhere online.





Hey CL! I'm rooting for you in the voting! I think you would make a fine judge.  It looks like you are starting to pull ahead of me a bit - should be interesting to the end!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 18, 2004)

I've never been to a con, mostly because I just started playing again 2 years ago and I have no extra money.  I'd like to get out to Gen Con at some point.

Best,
Nick


----------



## robberbaron (Feb 18, 2004)

Contest 16:

Don't go to conventions mainly 'cos most are in the US.

I go to "wargame fairs" such as Colours (Reading, Berkshire) or Salute (Chelsea, London), but the role-playing content of these is pretty low.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 18, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> CONTEST 16 OPEN NOW ( that was quick eh? ):
> 
> Since many of the "best" books have been taken already, again the winner will select TWO books from the remaining items on the list. To enter, post to this thread with your answer to the following question:
> 
> ...



Yes, I go to gaming conventions.  Why?

1.  To try new games
2.  To play games besided D&D 3e
3.  To buy stuff
4.  To talk to sculptors at the Reaper booth


----------



## Allanon (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm still hoping that I one day can save enough money to fly to america and go to GenCon. But at the moment this remains an unreachable dream and thus I don't attend Cons, simply because there are none (I know of) in The Netherlands.


----------



## trentonjoe (Feb 18, 2004)

I haven't gone to a convention in about 5 years.  Mostly, I don't have the time to "do it right", you know, play all weekend, eat pizza, and be a zombie for the next week.


----------



## Tolen Mar (Feb 18, 2004)

I usually miss them.  Its usually for one of three reasons:

1) No Money.  What can you do?
2) Far, Far, Away...If I have no money to do anything once there, I certainly dont have the money to travel to them.
3) I hear about them too late.  This happens to me all the time with Egyptian Campaign, the local Con..I know approximately when it is, but usually find out the confirmed dates a few days after it happened.


----------



## Kyramus (Feb 18, 2004)

I have not gone to a gaming convention.  I've been to an anime convention once.

Mostly it's the lack of time and preparation, sometimes funds count as well.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Feb 18, 2004)

Haven't been to a con since I was a kid.  No spare cash, no spare time.  Gaming in-and-of-itself is expensive and time consuming enough as it is.


----------



## jaults (Feb 18, 2004)

Thus far, I have only been to GenCon once, but it was so fun, we were convinced to go again this year... Before that, I had always wanted to go to a con, but never had the opportunity, either because of finances or distance...

Jason


----------



## Sir Trent (Feb 18, 2004)

I go to two-three cons a year to work, I've never been to one just to play   . I think anyone who enjoys gaming ought to go to one a year, anyway. There's just too much going on to miss it.


----------



## LostWorldsMike (Feb 18, 2004)

I go to gaming conventions, though usually only to smaller, local ones. My main reason for going is to expand my gaming horizons - or, in other words, get a chance to play games I wouldn't normally have a chance to. 

Beyond that, there is a local con (SimCon - held annually at the University of Rochester in Rochester, NY) that I've been going to every year for more than 20 years - with a slight gap due to bizarre marital complications - that has an event that I just won't miss... The Fantasy Roleplaying Tournament. I get to curb my hack 'n' slash tendencies and engage in diceless co-operative storytelling. Much fun.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Feb 18, 2004)

First WooHoo ! I won game 15.

I go to GenCon now that it is in Indy since I am only 2 hours away.
I went once to Wisconsin when 3E was released but it was only for 2 hours. (I was on a road trip and just swung by  )

I like Gencon because I can see other games. Meet others with the same interest and buy lots O' Stuff.


----------



## SteelDraco (Feb 18, 2004)

I go to them when I can. I like meeting people there, particularly getting a chance to meet people I know from online - I used to be pretty active in the WotC chat rooms, and it was nice to meet people from there. Haven't been to a con in a few years, though.


----------



## talinthas (Feb 18, 2004)

pretty much the same reason as Draco.  I used to go to meet DL folks and hang with the people from wotc chat, but as of late gencon has been overlapping with summerschool, so i havent been able to go.  however, since i'm graduating this year, i'm gonna try to go to indy =)


----------



## Drunknmonk (Feb 18, 2004)

Ive been to one gen con and found it a ball.  But now it is just to far to drive and the whole money issue


----------



## Voadam (Feb 18, 2004)

Nope.

I generally only game with friends I know.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 18, 2004)

I have yet to get to a con----the main hurdle is finances


----------



## BobROE (Feb 18, 2004)

I haven't been to a Con, due to a lack of time, money, and transportation.  I'd like to at some point though (I'm still young).


----------



## Crothian (Feb 18, 2004)

I goto conventions to meet people and talk to the publishers and writers.  It's fun to play in some games that I don't get to play normally as well.


----------



## JesterPoet (Feb 18, 2004)

I've never been.  It never fails... every year for the last 6 years or so, something has come up that same weekend that I can't get out of.

I'm gonna try this year, but it'll probably be the same thing.


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 18, 2004)

I haven't gone to Con's in the past because I was living with my parents and they weren't big on the idea of me and my friends traveling all over all by ourselves. 

But now I'm 18, off at college, and so that may all change this summer. Road Trip!


----------



## Corinth (Feb 18, 2004)

I don't go because the locals ones are either badly advertised (if at all) or positioned on weekends where I have prior commitments.  I don't go to out of town cons because of the expense involved.  I can afford one con a year, so I go to the big SF/F con in town: CONvergence.


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 18, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> Hey CL! I'm rooting for you in the voting! I think you would make a fine judge.  It looks like you are starting to pull ahead of me a bit - should be interesting to the end!




I voted for both of you (and myself), an imagine that either would do a fine job representing the community.  Nonetheless, I hope to make a late push and overtake BOTH of you !!

As to the present contest, I attend gamedays and conventions to meet some of the people I've spoken with on these boards and to test new games and systems.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 18, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> Do you go to gaming conventions? Why or Why not?



 Yes, I've been to a few. Last year's GenCon was my first "Big" convention, but I've been to a fair number of small, local conventions starting back in 1986 or 1987 with Point*Con at West Point, when I was in high school. 

 I enjoy going to cons for several reasons, mainly to game with new people, but also to try out games that I haven't played before. Even if I might never play a particular game again, I like to try them out to see whats good or bad about it, and just to have fun. Plus, the sheer number of people together for a common interest is a great feeling. I don't care if you're into RPGs, LARPs, CCGs, board games, or what have you, the fact that you like gaming enough to spend the day or the weekend with like minded people is great!




			
				BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> Hey CL! I'm rooting for you in the voting! I think you would make a fine judge. It looks like you are starting to pull ahead of me a bit - should be interesting to the end!



 Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Running neck & neck with you is making for some great competition (I'm sitting here at work checking the votes every hour or so). You'd make a damn fine judge too. 
   Best of luck to you, and may the best goblin/librarian/gamer win!


----------



## Nifelhein (Feb 18, 2004)

I have already voted.. it was a though decision, ctulhu was in my list but I ended up choosing Psion instead... 

Anyway, I cannot go to gaming conventions, I live in Brazil and here we don't have anything like a gaming convention... and when we have, it is too far ( a thousand kilometers far) and not very representative of the d20 market too...


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 18, 2004)

Nifelhein said:
			
		

> I have already voted.. it was a though decision, ctulhu was in my list but I ended up choosing Psion instead...



You can vote for more then one...
For instance, you could vote for BFG, who is running an awesome contest, and me, 'cause I could use some votes... (hint, hint)


----------



## Harlock (Feb 18, 2004)

I don't go to cons.  I want to.  But something always comes up.  Like this year, my wife is due in Late August with our second child.  I miss GenCon, yet again!


----------



## Nifelhein (Feb 18, 2004)

edited out.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 18, 2004)

I don't want to know who's voting for whom. Can we please not post that info here? Thanks! 

  Rich


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 18, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I don't want to know who's voting for whom. Can we please NOT post that info here? Thanks!
> 
> Rich



Sorry, I didn't think about how my comment might lead to sharing of info that should be kept confidential. I just wanted to shamelessly plug myself, to try and break 2% of the vote.


----------



## Storminator (Feb 18, 2004)

Been to 3!

Went to Origins and GenCon last year, to see what the to-do was all about. Went to UniCon in Rochester NY last Nov to demo Reaper's CAV. Going to one this weekend (TotalCon) to demo CAV and Warlord.

Hopefully get into some gaming as well.

PS


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 18, 2004)

I don't go because I have never heard of happening around the area I live in.    Though they do sound like alot of fun


----------



## Buddha the DM (Feb 18, 2004)

_wonders what his odds are of winning one of these contests are..._

Ah well.. we shall see.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 18, 2004)

I attended DragonCon/Atlanta Fantasy Fair once back in the 80s when I was in college, but I think the only gaming I did that weekend was with my buddies who went. 

I go almost every year to HeroesCon in Charlotte and I've participated in a demo or two there but nothing hardcore. Mostly go to catch up with comic book creators and find import videos.

Wouldn't mind going to GenCon but it's simply too far away from me. 

Mirth


----------



## cptg1481 (Feb 18, 2004)

*Conventions Eh?*

Been to one went for reason #3


----------



## Conaill (Feb 18, 2004)

*Do you go to gaming conventions? Why or Why not?*

Only if you count going to the local Boston area get-togethers at Pkitty's place. 

It's a combination of things really. I've got lots of other things going on in my life right now. Plus my partner is not a gamer, so that makes going to non-local conventions harder as well...


----------



## CrusaderX (Feb 18, 2004)

I've never been to a gaming convention because there are none nearby. 

I usually attend an annual comic book convention, though.  The con atmosphere is always fun.


----------



## ConnorSB (Feb 18, 2004)

I've attended KublaCon once, and.... Dragoncon, I think. They were both pretty fun, although it was hard getting into certain events.

I really liked going, mostly because at KublaCon I actually got into one of the six runs through a Dwarven Forge Mastermaze. Out of like 3000 people, me and my friend were two of the lucky 36. And at the other Con i went to, I got to be a Sith Apprentice in a Star Wars larp, until I pissed off a bounty hunter and shot a hole through my chest and put a thermal detinator inside. That was... pasty.

So, yes, I like going to cons, when I hear about and can pay for them...


----------



## SamuraiY (Feb 18, 2004)

Nope. I can't get to any.


----------



## Kesh (Feb 18, 2004)

I've never been to a gaming con. Lack of money and transportation.

I would love to go sometime, though. Perhaps, if I get a job here soon, I can save up to get to one of the cons in Indiana or Ohio.


----------



## JoeBlank (Feb 18, 2004)

Used to go to many Cons around the southeastern U.S., but then having kids has limited that. In recent years I have only been to DragonCon, and it is local. Going to a Con during the day and coming home at night is certainly not the same experience.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 18, 2004)

I've been to DragonCon once...but only for a day. Other than that, I've been to an Atlanata ComiCon, but nothing gaming. I'll hopefully be hitting GenCon around 2005.


----------



## Pants (Feb 18, 2004)

I've been to Gencon only once, however I'd really like to go to more conventions (mainly just GenCon), however money is one the primary factors that I probably won't be going.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 18, 2004)

I haven't gone to any cons yet, mainly due to my lack of being able to attain the proper transportation and a lack of people that I know to go with, however all that seems to have changed this year as I plan on going to Gen Con (in Indy) with my D&D group .


----------



## Poster Bard (Feb 18, 2004)

I go to gaming conventions when I get the chance because I enjoy the diversity of gaming with many people from many places.


----------



## OfRiceAndHen (Feb 18, 2004)

I haven't gone to a convention yet.  I do want to go, but getting the money together and convincing my friends to go haven't coincided yet.


----------



## yangnome (Feb 18, 2004)

haven't been to a con yet, though I would like to go.


----------



## Wycen (Feb 18, 2004)

I go to gaming conventions because it is fun to hang out with like minded people, play new games and in some cases, "get away from it all", in other words, not have to worry about dog walking, work, family, etc.


----------



## Golem2176 (Feb 18, 2004)

No, I don't go to Cons. I can't afford it.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 18, 2004)

I would love to go to cons, but don't for 2 reasons:
1. None nearby
2. No money.


----------



## bloodymage (Feb 18, 2004)

I go to every RPG con I can...for the glorious feeling of exhaustion!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 18, 2004)

Only been to one once; Gencon.  It's mostly a money & time issue.

Been to one gameday and am helping organize a gameday, though.


----------



## Tyris Harmon (Feb 18, 2004)

I've been to one con.  A real small one in Baltimore years back.  Don't even remember the name.  Mostly it comes down to time.  Don't have enough of it.  Hopefully that will change this year as we are making plans to go to Origins.


----------



## physics_ninja (Feb 18, 2004)

I used to go.  It was a nice way to spend a weekend and see certain people.  Now I don't for ******* reasons unless I can manage it for just one day.


----------



## BEKirby (Feb 18, 2004)

Sometimes I go, most times I don't.

Usually it comes down to how much vacation time I've got and how much cash-poor I'm feeling a few months prior.


----------



## Buddha the DM (Feb 18, 2004)

I've never been to a Gaming Con, but I'd love to go to one. It's just that I have a severe lack of cash.


----------



## guedo79 (Feb 19, 2004)

I love cons. I hope to get back to gencon some year.  I just love having all those people around for the same reason. The energy is just wonderful.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 19, 2004)

I don't go to cons. Why? Cause I can't afford it AND I can't drive. Well not legally.


----------



## dvb (Feb 19, 2004)

Do I go to game conventions? why or why not?
Unfortunately, the answer is no. The main reason being money and also time. I am going back to school to work on my masters and their is simply no time or money to go to game conventions. The ones that I know about are at least 1 hr away from here.


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 19, 2004)

I've been to a few cons.  They are fun most of the time.

Last one I went to was last years Farscape Con in NY.  I am going to GenCon this year for the first time.


----------



## ShadowX (Feb 19, 2004)

Never been to a convention because of lack of money and time.


----------



## jaldaen (Feb 19, 2004)

I went to my first GenCon last year and it was great! I got to be a part of the Ennies by becoming "that Privateer Guy"... I hope to make it back this year and promote my upcoming book... I primarily went so I could meet my peers since I write and design d20 supplements and it was well worth my time and money...


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 19, 2004)

Yes; to find new products by small companies I might never otherwise hear about, and to play some things I might otherwise never get to play.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 19, 2004)

Do I go to gaming conventions?  

Not generally.  I'm not really into paying lots of money in travel and registration costs to play games I can play at home.  The exception to this is the occasional larp convention, since those you can't play at home very well 

I have attended an occasional sci-fi convention, and played an occasional game there, but that's not the same thing.


----------



## Templetroll (Feb 19, 2004)

I started going to gaming cons back in the early 80's at Wilmark Dynasty run by the folks who own Days of Knights flgs in Newark DE (NOT Newerk, it's New-ARK!)  

Anyway, I got a job in online gaming that paid me to attend Origins, GenCon and others in the early 90's.  That was fantastic!

Now, I'm too broke to go but I have hopes since both my wife and I are working and that is something I want to share with my family.  GenCon's move is actually better for us since it is that much closer.

Cons are a blast, everyone should attend at least 113, just to be sure if you like them or not....


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm closing contest 16 now! 

Winner announced in a moment after I count posts...

edit: OK , the winner is :

SteelDraco !!!

congratulations!

Please send me an email with your book selections (2 ) and your mailing address. 

Thanks to everyone for playing! - I'll be starting contest 17 soon. 

-BFG


----------



## Sir Trent (Feb 19, 2004)

Bumping this back to the first page... so um, BFG, how many more contests do you intend to run?


----------



## Mirth (Feb 19, 2004)

Bump numero dos


----------



## Conaill (Feb 19, 2004)

Let's see... 62 items on the list, 16 contests finished, including two for two books a piece. That means 44 items left on the list... at least 22 more two-for-one contests!


----------



## Sir Trent (Feb 20, 2004)

One more bump


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 20, 2004)

CONTEST 17 OPEN NOW:  

To enter your chance to win your choice of TWO of the books on my list in post 1,please post to this thread with your answer to this question: What d20/OGL book(s) do you think deserve to be recognized with an ENnie award nomination for 2004, and why? 

One entry per person please. 

I will determine the winner by rolling % dice tomorrow AM. As in previous contests, if I roll a number higher than qualified posts, I will roll again. 

Goodluck!

PS - For those who asked, the plan is to run at least 20 contests, as that would just about shoot my $100 budget for padded envelopes and shipping.
I'm sorry I was unable to run a contest earlier today, but as yesterday, I was working all day away from internet access. I'll be out tomorrow too, but will try to get another one posted before I leave. 

And oh yeah- I never answered the last question! I have never been to a BIG con, and really, really, really, really want to go to Gen Con. I think I may have done a poor sales job on my wife in only getting 'conditional' approval to make the trip! I'm sure it would be well worth the expense though - most everyone I have talked to is glad to have gone.


----------



## OfRiceAndHen (Feb 20, 2004)

I've really enjoyed Draconomicon for a couple reasons.  They took the whole idea of dragons and made them even more dragon-ish.  I love the art, the typesetting and tables were easy to read, but the it could have used a bit more editting before printing.  Innovative content and new spins on old content (Metabreath spells for one) put this book as a must-buy for all dragon-lovers.


----------



## Trainz (Feb 20, 2004)

For me, it's the Complete Warrior and Unearthed Arcana.

I know, I know... not really supportive of the other publishing companies, but these two books just brought a lot to my campaigns lately.


----------



## Poster Bard (Feb 20, 2004)

I don't think the deadline has passed yet for a book that can be nominated.  Isn't that not for a couple of months?  If so, I'll guess that the new Expeditious Retreat book will be in the running.  They did a good job with the last one and I'll bet they do it again!


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 20, 2004)

Poster Bard said:
			
		

> I don't think the deadline has passed yet for a book that can be nominated.  Isn't that not for a couple of months?  If so, I'll guess that the new Expeditious Retreat book will be in the running.  They did a good job with the last one and I'll bet they do it again!




Correct on the having some time yet thing -  but -  and knowing EXP, I'm sure it will be a great book,  but it's probably a bit premature for ENnie nomination at this time


----------



## Umbran (Feb 20, 2004)

"What d20/OGL book(s) do you think deserve to be recognized with an ENnie award nomination for 2004, and why? "

Honestly, I couldn't say.  I haven't had the budget to buy enough products to know which ones were the really good ones.  Part of my motivation for entering the competition to be an Ennies judge was the off chance that I might get a far larger perspective on gaming products.


----------



## jaldaen (Feb 20, 2004)

This is probably cheating, but I'd like to see the Iron Kingdom's Character Guide and World Guides wins some Ennies... sure they are not out yet, but the previews have been awesome and I'm sort of biased ;-)

And to boot I'll second the nomination for EXP Ecology book... just because I can and b/c I know Joe and Suzi and they deserve every Ennie they get... ;-)


----------



## Conaill (Feb 20, 2004)

Haven't actually held the books in my hands yet, but from what I've seen of them so far... I'd guess UA and/or MS:EC


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 20, 2004)

jaldaen said:
			
		

> This is probably cheating, but I'd like to see the Iron Kingdom's Character Guide and World Guides wins some Ennies... sure they are not out yet, but the previews have been awesome and I'm sort of biased ;-)




I must confess, I am a big Privateer fan - just 2 things though: 

1) A book needs to be actaully be finished to be eligible ! IKCG may not make it - though I hope it does - I want that book NOW! 

2) Privateer barely beat the ENnie consideration deadline last year! 

This sounds a little cryptic, so I'll explain: The manufacturers themselves ( at least this is how it was last year ) need to enter their own books by each of the categories they wish to be considered for, then mail the books for routing to the judges.  I noticed that Privateer Press was not on the list just days before the deadline for entry last year, and discussed this with Matt (Wilson) over email, encouraging him to enter, and getting him directions on how to do it. Funny - I think I remember him writing something like "I'm not really all that into awards, but...".

You can bet I followed up to him with an email after they ( well - you! ) had been given all the hardware!


----------



## bloodymage (Feb 20, 2004)

I haven't a clue! But I'll answer the question by saying, "the best ones, of course!".


----------



## talinthas (Feb 20, 2004)

The Age of Mortals campaign setting from Sovereign press.  It does a great job fleshing out dragonlance and giving lots of cool cities and weather patterns and stuffs.  And the art inside is amazing =)

That, or the Draconomicon, easily the best looking book of the year.


----------



## BSF (Feb 20, 2004)

Wow, what deserves an ENNIE?  That's a tough one because there will be more products that come out, and it will depend on which publishers submit products for consideration.

I did like the Dragonomicon.  Complete Warrior was good too.  I am sure the next Magical Society book will be great!  I'm not sure I have enough elegible products to work with right now.  Many of my purchases these past several months have been 'catch up' from previous years.  

So, right at this moment, I would have to say Dragonomicon because I have it and am not speculating on what I like about it.    Hey, it's got dragons and it is a great resource for a DM.  Nice artwork, pregen dragons, rules for making dragons, dragon treasure, even some dragon PrC's.  Good, fun stuff.  I need to use more dragons in my games.


----------



## Corinth (Feb 20, 2004)

_Stargate SG-1_

It's a science fiction RPG that you can (as Bruce Baugh puts it) "play dumb" (not insulting; means you can play it cold) with a default gameplay paradigm as strong as that of D&D or _Spycraft_, so playing and running is easy to learn yet leaves much room for mastery.


----------



## yangnome (Feb 20, 2004)

Two obvious answers, but I'd have to say the Draconomicon and Arcana Unearthed.  I absolutely love both of them.


----------



## Wycen (Feb 20, 2004)

Players Guide to the Wilderlands by Necromancer Games because it's full of info any fantasy game can use and is nostalgia the way it should be.


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 20, 2004)

Maybe Arcana Unearthed ? Dosen't look like I'll be a judge, so my opinion dosen't mean much, but i liked the book. Races didn't do much for me, but the classes were great.


----------



## ConnorSB (Feb 20, 2004)

Draconomicon. Easily the most beautiful DND book I own (probably the most beautiful book I own). I mean, just look at the inside cover spread. Its all... amazing.


----------



## NiTessine (Feb 20, 2004)

Wizards of the Coast's _Unearthed Arcana_. It's the first crunch book I've ever been excited about. It's probably because I can see myself actually using the book, unlike so many other purchases of mine that wind up just sitting on the shelf and gathering dust.


----------



## trentonjoe (Feb 20, 2004)

I really like the complete warrior.  It has totally restored my faith in WOTC's ability to make good books.

Also, if there is a misc. category.   I would vote for the miniatures packs put out.  I love thos elittle platic guys.


----------



## Sir Trent (Feb 20, 2004)

For a lot of very selfish reasons I'd like to see Women of the Woods from Elmore productions do well. The concept of the book is nice and I like the fiction content.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 20, 2004)

I think the Draconomicon deserves an ENNie because of the sheer amount of useful information it presents for a DM.  It utilizes a new mechanic, requiring the breath weapon component for some neat spells, and also has some other prestige classes for PCs who are dragon fans.


----------



## Tyris Harmon (Feb 20, 2004)

I put my vote in for Draconomicon.  Mostly cuz I love dragons and a whole book on em just puts my panties in a wad!!!


----------



## Mirth (Feb 20, 2004)

_Midnight: Tome of Sorrows_ Netbook, simply for all of the hard work that went into it...


----------



## CrusaderX (Feb 20, 2004)

I'd say the Draconomicon because alot of people around here seem to really like it.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 20, 2004)

Player's Guide to Rangers and Rogues. I wrote for it. It kicks ass.


----------



## robberbaron (Feb 20, 2004)

The only d20 books I've seen, other than the basic 3, are the Kalamar GM's and Players' Guides.

Guess, by default I'd have to vote for one of them. They are rather interesting, though. Have to get a look at the Dragonomicon as it seems to be getting rather a lot of votes here.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 20, 2004)

My 'vote' would go for Arcana Unearthed---'cause I like the 'uniqueness' of it & it has inspired a bit of creativity---welll, until i got a copy of Midnight


----------



## jaults (Feb 20, 2004)

While I agree that AU, Draconomicon and UA all are fantastic and deserve awards, I am going to go the slightly less traveled route, and say WotC's _Underdark_. I just finished reading it, and I think it has the perfect balance of crunch and fluff. And oh, the fluff. I don't run a game in the Realms, but I am soooo going to use so very many of the ideas, places and people they present in this book in my own game. It is an excellant book.

Jason


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 20, 2004)

Arcana Unearthed, definitely and I would say Unearthed Arcana although I do not have it yet, it is a must buy from all that I have read on the boards here.


----------



## JesterPoet (Feb 20, 2004)

I'd say Unearthed Arcana... 

I'd say Midnight too, but I think it's too old.  I dunno.  I just found out about it tho, so it's new to me.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 20, 2004)

Arcana Unearthed is the biggest I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 20, 2004)

_Arcana Unearthed_, definately. It's the best d20 book I've seen since 3E debuted.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Feb 20, 2004)

As I mentioned earlier, I'm really digging on the _Draconomicon_ right now.  So much so, that I'm revising my planned Fey-heavy campaign into something with more dragons.  It's actually working out so that it's not a completely schizophrenic campaign, somehow.  

But I would have to say that _Arcana Unearthed_ blew my hair back in a way that the Draconomicon has not.  Beyond its own creamy goodness, it has also inspired me to toss alot of the inherent D&D world assumptions.

Those two are easily the best products I've seen in a while.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 20, 2004)

Lets just say that I have some ideas on what I'd like to see win an award. Since I'm running for a Judges position, I don't want to seem biased towards a particular product before the voting is finished.


----------



## Dagda (Feb 20, 2004)

Draconomicon is about the only book I've gotten lately, so I'd have to got with that.  Unfortunately, I don't have all the other stuff to be able to comment on it.


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 20, 2004)

Draconomicon & AU.  Hot stuff.


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 20, 2004)

Sorry BFG, but an answer from me at this point would not be appropriate.  While it's a long shot (at best) that I catch both you and Cthulhu's Librarian in the polls, I'll keep my opinions to myself.

Besides, I'm still hanging around the Top 10 at the ballot box despite being away from the boards for the better part of eight or nine months with RL concerns.  I'd like my behavior to set a precedent for _next_ year if I fall short this year .


----------



## KB9JMQ (Feb 20, 2004)

From what I own - The Draconomicon or Complete Warrior
From what I have read about - UA


----------



## Wee Jas (Feb 20, 2004)

Complete warrior is great...  I love the Book of Exalted Deeds too...


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 20, 2004)

I would have to go with Draconomicon. I just got it a few weeks ago and I am already reshaping some plots around in my capaign to fit this in.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 20, 2004)

There are a few really good books that I've seen.  However, until one really gets the chance to see everything side by side it's tough to know what is deserving and the best.


----------



## Poster Bard (Feb 20, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> Correct on the having some time yet thing -  but -  and knowing EXP, I'm sure it will be a great book,  but it's probably a bit premature for ENnie nomination at this time




Their 100% top-quality track record is as good a gage as any, I think. 
___________________



			
				Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Sorry BFG, but an answer from me at this point would not be appropriate.  While it's a long shot (at best) that I catch both you and Cthulhu's Librarian in the polls, I'll keep my opinions to myself.




Last year a couple of alternates were also chosen and I think those are the 6th and 7th vote getters.  Anyone who might become an alternate should refrain from naming an actual product at this time.  Not that it really matters but it might be bad form to do it.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 20, 2004)

Is the contest still running?  This will be my first entry.  

I like Into the Green by Bastion Press.  I thought it was well-designed with interesting and useful terrain, weather, and monsters.  I use it in our campaign whenever we are in the wilderness.  The other book I like is Magical Medieval Society by jgbrowning, but I think that came out a year earlier so it may not quailify.  If MMS is no good then I'd go with the Creature Collection Revised by Sword and Sorcery.  The monsters are excellent and the company did a wonderful job on the revision.  I also use that one all the time.  

I'm mixing contests here, I know, but if I'm supposed to pick a number then I pick 87.  I confess to only having read the first page of this thread!  Please forgive.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 20, 2004)

I'd say Unearthed Arcana is deserving of a little credit.


----------



## Zoatebix (Feb 20, 2004)

If memory serves me correctly, there's a non-d20 category at the ENnies.  If that's the case, my heart tells me that Werewolf: Apocalypse is really something special, but I don't know how it will measure up to the other end of the World of Darkness books.  I just know that I think Werewolf in general is something rather special.

For a second product...  I'm going to be boring and choose Arcana Unearthed.  Midnight, UA, and Conan are all deserving too.  Someone has to vote Conan!  I'm not 'cause I don't own it   I'm sure Iron_Chef would were he here - and not writing crazy amounts of supplemental Conan material.
-z


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 20, 2004)

Zoatebix said:
			
		

> Midnight, UA, and Conan are all deserving too.  Someone has to vote Conan!  I'm not 'cause I don't own it   I'm sure Iron_Chef would were he here - and not writing crazy amounts of supplemental Conan material.
> -z




Midnight is too old. However, it won several last year.


----------



## Harlock (Feb 22, 2004)

I think Draconomicon deserves an ENnies nomination.  It is a beautiful book, so should be up for Best Art.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 22, 2004)

I try not to spend to much on gaming materials, which is why I jump on any contests, but looking over what might be eligible The Lost City of Barakus by Necromancer Games deserves some kind of prize, because it reminds me of B.A. Baracus and all the whooping up he did on the A Team.


----------



## redwing00 (Feb 22, 2004)

initial vote was for midnight but I have to change it due to the date it was released. My new vote goes for UA, becuase it fits with 3.x's theme of options, not restrictions. It provides new ideas for races, classes, and even a new magic system. It gives info on how to modify the existing system for a certain campaign (low magic, grim gritty rules). I love the behind the scenes on the bottom of the pages that describe why it was chosen, how it can be used, etc.

Another book that needs a nomination is Conan. Any book that gives info on "classic" settings is highly anticipated and I think this book lived up to its expectations. It may have been a little expensive, but it was worth it.


----------



## Nifelhein (Feb 23, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> _Midnight: Tome of Sorrows_ Netbook, simply for all of the hard work that went into it...




Hey! good one! We ope to have the secnd one running out to the folks out here sometime in the next couple of months... i promise to make my best and work its way out as soon as possible! 

And for my answer... from what I have read I would go with some names: Draconomicon, Unearthed Arcana and Arcana Unearthed, Dawnforge and Conan D20.

Most books I own are too old to be in here... but I will be buying more.. soon... and those will be... old! because The new one that catch my attention are the Expeditious Retreat one and the UA/AU I have listed right up there.


----------



## guedo79 (Feb 23, 2004)

Anger of Angles should get some love. I want to run a game around it.


----------



## JoeBlank (Feb 23, 2004)

There was a lot to like, but I am going to have to say Complete Warrior. WoTC finally got a splat book right.


----------



## Taren Nighteyes (Feb 23, 2004)

*Unearthed Arcana*

Why?  It takes some very interesting, note worthy options and brings them together into one trust book that is quite modular in nature.

Definitely a good idea and definitely worthy of consideration.

(Great contest - good luck to all!)


Thanks,

Taren Nighteyes


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 23, 2004)

OK all , I'm gonns close this contest now -- rolling % dice!

And the winner is:  

 WayneLigon!

Congrats! 

WL -- please send me an email with your book choices and mailing address

Thanks to everyone for playing! 

Look for the next contest very soon...


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 23, 2004)

CONTEST 18 OPEN NOW:

To enter your chance to win your choice of TWO of the books on the list below, please post to this thread with your answer to this question: 

With 3.X, you can almost create any type of PC/Monster you wants with Special Abilities, feats, skills, etc... Should D&D version 4 be a "classless" system? Why or why not? 

One entry per person please. 

I will determine the winner by rolling % dice late tonight. As in previous contests, if I roll a number higher than qualified posts, I will roll again. 



Goodluck!


----------



## JesterPoet (Feb 23, 2004)

My reasoning probably isn't the best, but I quite like the classes that are available.  

I know with all the excitement of the "generic classes" in UA, people are leaning towards customizing their characters more thoroughly, but I guess, as far as I'm concerned, you can customize things as much as you need to right now.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 23, 2004)

Firstly if there is a 4th edition, at least regarding the Scarred Lands, we'll have a nice Titanswar to clear out the debris. Secondly should there be one? Probably not, I like things the way they are. Everything (well most everything) in 3rd makes sense to me.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 23, 2004)

No, because then it wouldn't be D&D. The essence of the game has stayed the same since the '70s and the class system is at the core of that concept. If you want to play a classless game, go with GURPS.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 23, 2004)

I think that classes serve powerful purposes beyond the game mechanics - One is allowing your PC to emulate familiar archetypes and easily communicate that information with your fellow gamers. Imagine recruiting a new D&D player without descriping typical classes... - So in that respect anyway, I think classes are a "sacred cow" for 4th ED


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 23, 2004)

> Should D&D version 4 be a "classless" system? Why or why not?




NO.  Classes are one of the essential elements of D&D.  First, they allow newbies to immediately relate to the characters using the archtypes they represent.  They help provide some sence of path, direction, and progression for a character.  And they are an essential flavor element to the game.

Classless D&D is not D&D.


----------



## Sir Trent (Feb 23, 2004)

I am afraid that DnD may go classless in future editions, but I certainly hope that it won't. Using classes makes far too much sense to me.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 23, 2004)

Class less.  We are almost there, instead of being simple and able to create any class with ease, we have a 100 books that painfully describe all the different classes one might want.


----------



## Wycen (Feb 23, 2004)

It most certainly should be classless, as when 4th edition comes out, it will be unwelcome garbage I have no intention of buying.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 23, 2004)

No, it shouldn't be a classless system. D&D has always been, at the core, a game that was defined by its classes. Fighter, magicuser, cleric, and thief/rogue are the core of the system. Skills, feats, other classes, prestige classes, etc. are all based on those core classes, but modified in some way. Other game systems do classless very well, and if a classless system is needed, they are better suited to it. Changing D&D into a classless clone of other systems would just take the center out of the system. There is no reason to reinvent the wheel (although there are always those who insist that a better wheel can be made...).


----------



## Corinth (Feb 23, 2004)

Classes are a sacred cow, but they are a sacred cow that works well by clearly defining the roles--ensuring niche protection--and deliniating those roles to newbies and grognards alike in clear, concise terms.  Classes make the game easy to learn and play- keep them!


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 23, 2004)

4E shouldn't be class less (like others have stated) 'cause, to me, it wouldnt be D&D.


----------



## Morrow (Feb 23, 2004)

Keep 'em.  Classes provide easily identifiable archetypes that anyone can identify with.  They help players, new and old, connect conceptually with the game.

Morrow


----------



## Taren Nighteyes (Feb 23, 2004)

*Classes should stay*

I think classes are an important part of the DND game - for a couple of reasons:

1.  They make describing a character easier.  "My character is a fighter"  has a lot of meaning.  "My character can use a sword well" isn't as definitive.

2.  Classless systems need many rules to regulate truely classless systems.  A point-buy system often lends to powerful combinations - where the whole is MUCH greater than the parts (and eventually leads to a typical character build anyway.)

Thanks,

Taren Nighteyes


----------



## JoeBlank (Feb 23, 2004)

I'll say no to classless D&D. I'm not much of a sacred cow kinda guy, but classes just make D&D. Perhaps I'll take a closer look at the generic classes in UA, but it will still just be an alternate rule to me.


----------



## guedo79 (Feb 23, 2004)

I would rather see the Modern version of classes(strong, fast,....) then a nonclass system.  But at that point it would not be D&D it would be a fantasy RPG with D&D flavor.


----------



## Estlor (Feb 23, 2004)

Keep the classes.  As much as a classless feat/skill chain system may enable you to build characters with more freedom and flexibility, the very core of understanding D&D is all about the classes.  Whether it's the "base seven" of OD&D or the current "base eleven" of 3.5, D&D has always been about taking a broad character archetype and applying your own spin to it.

That said, I'd be willing to wager in 4e we'll see an attempt to open up D&D classes more than they currently are.  They'll either adopt a D20 Modern path approach where you pick from various pathes, becoming as specialized as you want, of an Arcana Unearthed pool approach where you pick abilities from a large pool each time you learn a new one.


----------



## Zappo (Feb 23, 2004)

No. D&D should maintain classes. First of all, they are one of the most holy sacred cows, and classless D&D is no longer D&D for most players. Secondly, the class system reinforces the archetipes of the genre, or of the setting, encouraging players to choose characters that fit well in the gaming world. The current incarnation of the class system does this very well, and at the same time it allows those who want to tinker with it a bit to create oddballs and exceptional characters.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 23, 2004)

No, it should not be classless. But there should be some more generic classes such as d20 modern. And they should avoid empty levels where you gain no class abilities.


----------



## Ylis (Feb 23, 2004)

No.  I think that D&D should keep its classes.  Classes are something that help define the game and the character in D&D, so getting rid of them would not be playing the same game.  Of course, I think they could use a facelift, and perhaps not contribute _quite_ so much to the character (acting more as a job rather than a defining point, as so many people treat classes).


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Feb 23, 2004)

D&D is the icon for class-based RPGs.  Classes should be kept.  However, I would happily endorse a good house-cleaning.  Trimming back the proliferation of classes and PrCs and increasing the options *within* each class would be a wonderful thing.


----------



## Trainz (Feb 23, 2004)

D&D should always keep classes.

That said, I think that 4.0 *shudder* could have a multiclassing system that adds on to your primary class instead of just switching classes back and forth. This way, you could be a warrior/arcanist that still advances as a warrior but that gains arcanist abilities at a lower rate than a pure arcanist, and you wouldn't be as good as pure warriors in combat.

edit: After rereading this, I think me and the poster above have similar ideas...

My Two Cents.


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 23, 2004)

I'll go as far as to say that classes _are_ D&D.  Seriously.  I can see many people leaving the game or simply sticking with earlier editions if classes are not included in 4e.  They are tied into the carrot on a stick mentality and make the game universally understood by all players.


----------



## Conaill (Feb 23, 2004)

I would *love* 4.0 to have a classless system. If it works for BESM, by not D&D? I dislike the class stereotypes _almost_ as much as I hate the alignment system or the exponential power increases with levels.


----------



## yangnome (Feb 23, 2004)

Keep teh classes, they are a mainstay of D&D.


----------



## Poster Bard (Feb 23, 2004)

Classless?  No.  At some point you need to change the name of the game if you are going to be changing the rules that much because the game is no longer the same.  I think they have changed about as much as they can, up to this point, without changing the name.  I think they should leave D&D as it is for a decade, and maybe create a whole different game if they want to make major changes like to a classless system.


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 23, 2004)

Ya gotta have a class based system for it to be D&D IMHO, if for no other reason than it represents the foundations of the game itself.  Change isn't a bad thing, but I'd rather not see D&D turn its back on the origins from whence it sprang .


----------



## CrusaderX (Feb 23, 2004)

Classes and D&D go together like peanut butter and jelly.  And I'm too old fashioned to want a change.


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 23, 2004)

D&D will always have classes. Thats just part of the D&D 'experience,' if I don't want classes, I'll go play GURPS, thanks.


----------



## Nifelhein (Feb 23, 2004)

Well, I do like the actual edition but I still don't see the current classes serving the gaem as they could, this means that for the next edition I would really appreciate to see more generic classes which can eb built toward a definite concept.

This would work somehow like the generic classes that D20 modern has and that Unearthed Arcana has, but somehow I think they must keep the D&D feel of it. Take this idea much like in AD&D 1st edition you were a fighter and as level came you chopse between knight or paladin and so on...

Anyway, i hope it takes a hell long before it comes, this woudl hurt my pockets too much if it did in the next 3 years.


----------



## trentonjoe (Feb 23, 2004)

Count me as a in favor of classes guy too.  To me, classes are part of the "system" that  I enjoy.


----------



## jaults (Feb 23, 2004)

I personally like the classes, as written. They serve their purpose to hang general ideas/concepts on, and can be tweaked to do what a particular player or GM wants... Also, while I will admit that there may be too many products out there with prestige classes, I also really like that concept.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## talinthas (Feb 24, 2004)

no.  one of the core concepts that makes D&D what it is is the class system.  Take that away and you lose a great chunk of identity and history.


----------



## NiTessine (Feb 24, 2004)

A resounding 'no'. The class system has been with D&D since the beginning. It's not a sacred cow, it's one of the very foundations of the game. If the class system is removed, it's no longer D&D, but something else entirely. It can still be enjoyable, sure, but it just wouldn't be the same.


----------



## dvb (Feb 24, 2004)

Having not really played much D&D, one of the things that I like is that it does have classes. It helps those who are new to the sysmte have guidelines for what they want their character to be. So, if D&D ever went to a 4th edition, I hope it still keeps classes as part of the system.


----------



## jaldaen (Feb 24, 2004)

Classes are a necessity for D&D as they are a bedrock principle... its fine for a "Classless OGL System" to be developed, but not a classless D&D...


----------



## Ferox4 (Feb 24, 2004)

I am also a big fan of classes. It's essential to D&D. I know 4.0 is inevitable, but it's just stupid tinkering if you ask me.


----------



## physics_ninja (Feb 24, 2004)

I am in favor of classes.  Not only does it provide a valubale short hand for what you can do, but it allows for easy discription to other people.

Besides, nothing says you're going to be a wizard like taking a wizard class!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 24, 2004)

There should be classes, in my opinion, simply because they're part of what defines Dungeons and Dragons as Dungeons and Dragons.  Making 4E just another classless system simply serves to make it the same as everything else, instead of differentiating it.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 24, 2004)

I would have to go with classes, why just because they have always been there. I can't imagine a D&D game without the trade mark classes. Even if they brought it back down to the basic Fighter, Thief, and Wizard.


----------



## OfRiceAndHen (Feb 24, 2004)

4.0E Probably shouldn't be a classless system, but perhaps make the 4 arch-types really broad and then have the ability to customize them to fit your taste.


----------



## bloodymage (Feb 24, 2004)

Doesn't much matter to me. I'll probably never buy D&D again. I purchase very few "d20" products as it is. If I can use the information in my old school games and it's a stellar product, I'm liable to pick it up. As long as I have my old books (OAD&D), HackMaster and maybe, Castles & Crusades, I could care less what WotC does with D&D. And in answer to the question: no. The video games have classes. They'll change first.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 24, 2004)

I think it should keep the class based system-simply because I don't think it would be "D&D" otherwise.  Let the classless system be for some other d20 supplement, give me D&D


----------



## Beale Knight (Feb 24, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> CONTEST 18 OPEN NOW:
> 
> With 3.X, you can almost create any type of PC/Monster you wants with Special Abilities, feats, skills, etc... Should D&D version 4 be a "classless" system? Why or why not?




Keep the classes. I personally like the iconic feel, and they provide a good shorthand way to get a character going. That helps non-gamers get started, it's easier to tell them they can play a fighter, a wizard, ranger, etc then to try and explain how they can take any fantasy sort of character they can envision and build it by using this generic template, adding this or that special ability, choosing this or that attack bonus and good save. I'm really enjoying the options that lean toward a more class-less system, but I don't want the classes gone. YMMV.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 24, 2004)

Contest 18 is closed, and the winner is : 

Poster Bard! 

Poster Bard, 

please send me an email with your 2 book selections, and mailing address. 

Thanks to all for playing - look for contest 19 in a couple of hours.

-BFG


----------



## physics_ninja (Feb 24, 2004)

This time I will choose . . . 1!

Edit:  This is for contest #19.  Please let me win.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 24, 2004)

CONTEST 19 OPEN NOW ( starting with the last post! ):

Simple! Just post to this thread with a number between 1 and 30! When all numbers have been selected, I will roll my red d30 to randomly determine the winner. 

Only one entry per person-

Goodluck!


----------



## Ylis (Feb 24, 2004)

22!


----------



## JesterPoet (Feb 24, 2004)

26.... my beloved 26


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 24, 2004)

I choose 12


----------



## jdrake3 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Contest 19*

I choose you 12!


----------



## Ashrum the Black (Feb 24, 2004)

12!


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 24, 2004)

I guess I'll take 12 too!   - Jdrake3 and Ashrum the black - you can edit your posts with new picks...


----------



## Ashrum the Black (Feb 24, 2004)

hmm, twelve is popular.   

How about 18 then.

-spelling, or lack there of.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2004)

Lucky number 7!!!


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 24, 2004)

10, please


----------



## Kesh (Feb 24, 2004)

28, for me.


----------



## Taren Nighteyes (Feb 24, 2004)

*27*

It's mine, all mine....MUHAHAHAHAHA!   

Taren Nighteyes


----------



## jaults (Feb 24, 2004)

Please, please, please, can I have 13?

Jason


----------



## Estlor (Feb 24, 2004)

Gimme 5.

Not that it'll come up or anything


----------



## KB9JMQ (Feb 24, 2004)

11 For Me.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Feb 24, 2004)

Lucky number 9 for me


----------



## CrusaderX (Feb 24, 2004)

3 for me please


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll go with 4


----------



## sparhawk (Feb 24, 2004)

Sounds interesting. I will go with #19


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll take 15


----------



## Morrow (Feb 24, 2004)

#17


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd like 16, please.


----------



## NiTessine (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll take 14, then...


----------



## Conaill (Feb 24, 2004)

25 for me!


----------



## Jon Potter (Feb 24, 2004)

How about #27?


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll take 6, if it hans't been taken.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 24, 2004)

Thir-tay!! 30!!


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 24, 2004)

Lets go with 24


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 24, 2004)

How about 23...


----------



## Wycen (Feb 24, 2004)

I choose number 2.


----------



## DonaldRumsfeldsTofu (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll go with 20.


----------



## Steverooo (Feb 24, 2004)

29 (leaving only 1, 8, and 21).


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 24, 2004)

8..


----------



## Melvin the Mediocre (Feb 24, 2004)

21, Drinkin' age!


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Feb 24, 2004)

1 (not that I had a choice )


----------



## Trainz (Feb 24, 2004)

DAMMIT !


So close...

Oh well... good luck guys !


----------



## Poster Bard (Feb 24, 2004)

w00t!!!111!!1!!!! D

I would like to claim for my prizes

9) Allies & Adversaries Legends Collection NPC book//Bastion Press

&

39) Arcana: Societies of Magic // Green Ronin

Thanks for the contest, BFG!


----------



## Storminator (Feb 24, 2004)

Too late! 


PS


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 24, 2004)

OK - al the numbers have been taken -- the die is rolling :

16! 

which makes the winner:

Canis! 

Canis - please send me your book choices and mailing address via email

thanks for playing everyone!


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 24, 2004)

Poster Bard said:
			
		

> w00t!!!111!!1!!!! D
> 
> I would like to claim for my prizes
> 
> ...




you are welcome! 

I'll look for your email with the mailing address ( I can't send these books to you otherwise! ...


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Feb 24, 2004)

When's the next one gonna start? Will there be a next one?


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 24, 2004)

Contest 20 Open now: To enter a chance to win your choice of 2 books remaining on my list below, just post a number between 1 and 24. I will roll a d24 when all numbers have been selected to determine the winner! 

I entry per person please. 

Don't enter a number that has already been selected. You can't win that way!


----------



## jaults (Feb 24, 2004)

12, please.

Jason


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll go with 19 this time.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Feb 24, 2004)

Then I'll take the 23. That's how old I get this year, and the number of the day it happens.


----------



## Poster Bard (Feb 24, 2004)

I say "3"


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 24, 2004)

12!


----------



## JesterPoet (Feb 24, 2004)

26 again.  One day you will roll 26.


----------



## jaults (Feb 24, 2004)

JesterPoet said:
			
		

> 26 again.  One day you will roll 26.



 You might wanna reconsider, since he's only rolling d24...


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 24, 2004)

JesterPoet said:
			
		

> 26 again.  One day you will roll 26.




Not on a d24 I won't!


----------



## MooseHB (Feb 24, 2004)

JesterPoet said:
			
		

> 26 again.  One day you will roll 26.



I'll take 15, please.


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll take 10 on my Win Contest check....


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 24, 2004)

I will take 24


----------



## Conaill (Feb 24, 2004)

How about 7?


----------



## Trainz (Feb 24, 2004)

Number 9... number 9... number 9...


----------



## Elodan (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll take 11


----------



## Dark_Samurai (Feb 24, 2004)

ill take 16


----------



## CrusaderX (Feb 24, 2004)

13 for me please


----------



## Voadam (Feb 24, 2004)

5 for me


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 24, 2004)

17


----------



## Ylis (Feb 24, 2004)

22 again


----------



## trentonjoe (Feb 24, 2004)

1, baby


----------



## NiTessine (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll have number 2.


----------



## Mercule (Feb 24, 2004)

4, Right here!


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 24, 2004)

Six.


----------



## Corinth (Feb 24, 2004)

14!


----------



## physics_ninja (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll take 14.

Edit:  I hate you Corinth  

I'll take 20.


----------



## Greyhawk_DM (Feb 24, 2004)

Come on.....7


----------



## Myris (Feb 24, 2004)

Is 8 taken?


----------



## Conaill (Feb 24, 2004)

Greyhawk_DM said:
			
		

> Come on.....7



Already taken (by me).

Still left:
18, 21


----------



## Wycen (Feb 24, 2004)

21 for me


----------



## cptg1481 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Please*

18 It Is Then!


----------



## JoeBlank (Feb 25, 2004)

18, by gosh


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 25, 2004)

OK, I'm gonna close this one now then: 

The die is rolling...

and it is..

a

one? 

 One it is, which makes the winner Trenton Joe! 

Congrats TJ - please send me an email with your 2 book choices from my list in post one, and your mailing address. Please also choose two alternate books, as contest winner 19 has yet to send me an email with his choices. 

Thanks for playing everyone!


----------



## JoeBlank (Feb 25, 2004)

cptg1481 said:
			
		

> 18 It Is Then!



darn you!


----------



## Conaill (Feb 25, 2004)

[gnashing of teeth]


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 25, 2004)

OK all, it has fun been huh? 

But the contests are over.

The plan was to run 20 contests, and I have now depleted my $100 budget for padded envelopes and shipping. Wow, I still have some books left, but have  given away almost $500 worth of books!  

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for playing. I wish I could have given a prize to everyone, especially those who entered so many contests, but did not happen to win. 

There is of course, no way to be sure if my contests had ANY real influence in raising awareness for the ENnie judge voting, but we have had over 400 people vote so far this year, while I believe the 2 previous years were at about 250 voters. Looks like I'll be the first alternate (6th place) for the judging. That is actually a couple places better than my results last year, so at least I'm improving!   

Giving back to this community via these contests was gratifying. Perhaps I'll do something similar again someday. 

Thanks again,

BFG

PS -- Oh, I thought you might appreciate seeing the dice that did the deciding, and a picture of the swag too. I'll be mailing out the winnings in the next couple of days:


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks for running this thing, BFG.  Good job all around.


----------



## CrusaderX (Feb 25, 2004)

Aye, much thanks for these contests, BFG.  This was the most fun I've had around here in ages.


----------



## Trainz (Feb 25, 2004)

Thank you very much, I had much fun !


----------



## Mirth (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks BFG! You're the best!


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks BFG this was alot of fun. You kept me coming here a few times a day to look for new contests.


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 25, 2004)

THanks, BFG. Good luck with the Ennie Judge stuff, either this year or in the future.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks, indeed, BFG!  E-mail is on the way, btw.


----------



## Ylis (Feb 25, 2004)

Awwwwwwwwwww.....<sniff>  I hate it when good things end   Thanks a bunch BFG!  You donating this much time, effort, and money to us was great!  And that's spoken by one of the unfortunates that didn't even win, lol   With as much fun as these contests have been, I wouldn't be surprised if someone else took the torch on this 

Cheers!


----------



## JesterPoet (Feb 25, 2004)

Said it once, but I'll say it again, thanks for doing this BFG.  That was really cool of you!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 25, 2004)

I'd like to add my thanks as well! It's been fun. 

BTW, the voting isn't over yet. You've been keeping me glued to the totals, watching to see how things turn out for that 5th spot!


----------



## Steverooo (Feb 25, 2004)

As another multi-contest loser, I'll add my thanks, and "Good luck!" to the well-wishes, BFG.  Spending $100 to mail $500 worth of stuff, not to mention many hours, is very generous ofya!

Thanks again!


----------



## jaults (Feb 25, 2004)

I would also like to add my thanks to the chorus...

Jason


----------



## Poster Bard (Mar 5, 2004)

You are truly a contest King!

I wanted to let you know that my prizes arrived just in time for GM's Day!

Thanks again, BFG!


----------



## trentonjoe (Mar 5, 2004)

Poster Bard said:
			
		

> You are truly a contest King!
> 
> I wanted to let you know that my prizes arrived just in time for GM's Day!
> 
> Thanks again, BFG!




I got mine today as well.  Thank you very much!


----------



## WayneLigon (Mar 5, 2004)

Yay, got my stuff on Monday. It's the first package I've ever gotten that was damaged in transit, but nothing inside was harmed. Thankfully it wasn't raining that day, though. 

First time I've won anything in a contest, so.. yay


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 5, 2004)

Package arrived today.  Perfect condition.  

Thanks a ton, man.  I owe you a drink @ GenCon if you are there.  *thumbs up*


----------



## CrusaderX (Mar 5, 2004)

I received my package on Wednesday, and everything arrived in perfect condition.  Thanks much, BFG!


----------



## Macbeth (Mar 5, 2004)

Got mine Thursday. Perfect condition, looks like it's never been used. Thanks a ton BFG, If I was over 21, I'd buy you a drink....


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Mar 5, 2004)

Very cool! Thanks for letting me know that these have been arriving... 

-BFG


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Mar 5, 2004)

Very great. Things like this contest or Kai Lords "Get your Character Painted by Todd Lockwood" competition are why I think that the D&D-community is really without equal.


----------



## Trainz (Mar 5, 2004)

I received mine too !

Thank you so much BFG ! I'm ekzta... echsta... exta... I'm super happy !


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Mar 6, 2004)

Arrived today. From "BFG" in the address line. I love ya, you Big... Freaking... Goblinoid... Yeah.

Thanks!


----------



## Voadam (Mar 6, 2004)

Got mine last night, thanks!


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Mar 8, 2004)

Woo hoo!  Arrived back in town last night to find my package waiting in my mailbox!  Thanks again, BFG!


----------

